# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ 2016 >  >  اولمبياد  ريو دي جانيرو  2016     كل الالعاب  تبدا من يوم 5 الي 21  اغسطس   2016

## elsmani ali

*أوقعت قرعة مسابقة كرة القدم بدورة الألعاب الأولمبية القادمة (ريو دي جانيرو 2016) كلا من المنتخبين العراقي والجزائري في مواجهة صعبة ضمن مجموعة تضم أحد قطبي الكرة في أمريكا الجنوبية.وأسفرت القرعة، التي أُجريت اليوم الخميس على استاد “ماراكانا” الأسطوري في ريو دي جانيرو، عن وقوع المنتخب العراقي الأولمبي ضمن المجموعة الأولى التي يتقدمها المنتخب البرازيلي ممثل البلد المضيف كما ضمت معهما المجموعة منتخبي جنوب أفريقيا والدنمارك.ورغم فوز المنتخب البرازيلي بلقب كأس العالم 5 مرات سابقة (رقم قياسي)، لم يُتوَّج المنتخب البرازيلي الأولمبي بالميدالية الذهبية لكرة القدم في الدورات الأولمبية من قبل وهو ما يجعله حريصًا على التتويج بالذهبية هذه المرة بين جماهيره في أول أولمبياد يُقام بأمريكا الجنوبية.وتخوض المنتخبات المختلفة هذه البطولة بالفرق الأولمبية (تحت 23 عامًا) مع السماح لكل منتخب بتدعيم صفوفه بـ 3 لاعبين اجتازوا هذه السن.وقد يخوض المنتخب البرازيلي المسابقة بقيادة المهاجم الفذ نيمار دا سيلفا نجم برشلونة الإسباني حيث أكد المنتخب البرازيلي تمسكه بمشاركة نيمار في هذه الدور الأولمبية.وأوقعت القرعة المنتخب الجزائري، الممثل الآخر للكرة العربية في هذه الدورة الأولمبية، ضمن المجموعة الرابعة التي يتقدمها المنتخب الأرجنتيني الفائز بذهبية المسابقة في دورتي 2004 بأثينا و2008 ببكين وتضم معهما منتخبي البرتغال وهندوراس.وتضم المجموعة الثانية منتخبات السويد وكولومبيا ونيجيريا (الفائز بذهبية أولمبياد 1996 في أتلانتا) واليابان وتضم المجموعة الثالثة منتخبات المكسيك الفائز بذهبية المسابقة في أولمبياد لندن 2012 وألمانيا وكوريا الجنوبية وفيجي.وفي مسابقة السيدات، أوقعت القرعة المنتخب الأمريكي الفائز بالميدالية الذهبية في الدورات الـ 3 الماضية ضمن المجموعة الثالثة التي تضم معه منتخبات نيوزيلندا وفرنسا وكولومبيا فيما ضمت المجموعة الأولى مع المنتخب البرازيلي كلا من منتخبات الصين والسويد وجنوب أفريقيا وضمت المجموعة الثانية منتخبات كندا وزيمبابوي وأستراليا وألمانيا.وتنطلق فعاليات مسابقة كرة القدم في الثالث من أغسطس المقبل قبل يومين من الافتتاح الرسمي لفعاليات الدورية الأولمبية وتختتم مسابقة كرة القدم النسائية على استاد ماراكانا في 19أغسطس فيما تُختتم مسابقة الرجال في اليوم التالي على نفس الملعب.وتُقام فعاليات مسابقة كرة القدم الأولمبية في 7 ملاعب موزعة على 6 مدن برازيلية حيث يتقدم “ماراكانا” الاستادات المضيفة لفعاليات المسابقة كما تُقام المباريات على استادات أمازونيا آرينا بمدينة ماناوس وكورنثيانز آرينا (ساو باولو) وفونتي نوفا أرينا (سالفادور) وماني غارينشا (برازيليا) ومينيراو (بيلو هوريزونتي
*

----------


## elsmani ali

*
*

----------


## elsmani ali

*
*

----------


## elsmani ali

*تتجه أنظار عشاق كرة القدم في العالم إلى ملاعب ريو دي جانيرو لمتابعة مسابقة اللعبة الشعبية الأولى ضمن العرس الأولمبي العالمي.

في ما يلي برنامج مسابقة كرة القدم للرجال والسيدات في أولمبياد ريو 2016 الذي تستضيفه المدينة البرازيلية الشهيرة من 5 إلى 21 آب/أغسطس:


- رجال:

الدور الأول:
4 آب/أغسطس (الجولة الأولى):
المجموعة الأولى: العراق - الدنمارك 
                البرازيل - جنوب افريقيا
المجموعة الثانية: السويد - كولومبيا
                  نيجيريا - اليابان
المجموعة الثالثة: المكسيك - المانيا
                  فيجي - كوريا الجنوبية
المجموعة الرابعة: هندوراس - الجزائر
                  البرتغال - الأرجنتين

7 آب/أغسطس (الجولة الثانية):
المجموعة الأولى: الدنمارك - جنوب أفريقيا
                البرازيل - العراق
المجموعة الثانية: السويد - نيجيريا
                  اليابان - كولومبيا
المجموعة الثالثة: فيجي - المكسيك
                  ألمانيا - كوريا الجنوبية
المجموعة الرابعة: هندوراس - البرتغال
                  الأرجنتين - الجزائر

10 آب/أغسطس (الجولة الثالثة الأخيرة):
المجموعة الأولى: الدنمارك - البرازيل
                جنوب أفريقيا - العراق
المجموعة الثانية: كولومبيا - نيجيريا
                  اليابان - السويد
المجموعة الثالثة: ألمانيا - فيجي
                  كوريا الجنوبية - المكسيك
المجموعة الرابعة: الجزائر - البرتغال
                  الأرجنتين - هندوراس

- ربع النهائي:
13 آب/أغسطس:
أول الرابعة - ثاني الثالثة   (مباراة 25)
أول الثانية - ثاني الأولى     (مباراة 26)
أول الثالثة - ثاني الرابعة   (مباراة 27)
أول الاولى - ثاني الثانية     (مباراة 28)

- نصف النهائي:
17 آب/ أغسطس:
الفائز في 28 - الفائز في 27
الفائز في 26 - الفائز في 25

- المركز الثالث (برونزية)
20 آب/أغسطس: الخاسران في نصف النهائي

-  المباراة النهائية (ذهبية وفضية):
20 آب/أغسطس: الفائزان في نصف النهائي



*

----------


## elsmani ali

*- سيدات:
- الدور الأول:
3 آب/اغسطس (الجولة الأولى):
المجموعة الأولى: السويد - جنوب افريقيا   7 مساء
                البرازيل - الصين          10 مساء
المجموعة الثانية: كندا - استراليا             9 مساء
                  زيمبابوي - المانيا          12 صباحا
المجموعة الثالثة: الولايات المتحدة - نيوزيلندا    1 صباحا
                  فرنسا - كولومبيا             4  صباحا

6 آب/اغسطس (الجولة الثانية):
المجموعة الاولى: جنوب افريقيا - الصين    ا صباحا
                البرازيل - السويد          4 صباحا
المجموعة الثانية: كندا - زيمبابوي     9 مساء
                  المانيا - أستراليا         12 صباحا
المجموعة الثالثة: الولايات المتحدة - فرنسا  11 مساء
                  كولومبيا - نيوزيلندا       2 صباحا

9 آب/اغسطس (الجولة الثالثة الأخيرة):
المجموعة الأولى: جنوب أفريقيا - البرازيل     4 صباحا
                الصين - السويد               4 صباحا
المجموعة الثانية: أستراليا - زيمبابوي          10 مساء
                  ألمانيا - كندا                10 مساء
المجموعة الثالثة: كولومبيا - الولايات المتحدة     1 صباحا
                  نيوزيلندا - فرنسا             1 صباحا

- ربع النهائي:
12 آب/أغسطس: أول الثالثة - ثالث  الأولى أو الثانية (مباراة 19)
            ثاني الأولى -  ثاني الثانية (مباراة 20)
           أول الثانية - ثاني الثالثة (مباراة 21)
            أول الأولى - ثاني الثانية أو الثالثة (مباراة 22)

- نصف النهائي:
16 آب/أغسطس: الفائز في 22 - الفائز في 19
             الفائز في 21 - الفائز في 20

- مباراة المركز الثالث (برونزية):
19 آب/أغسطس: الخاسران في نصف النهائي

- مباراة المركز الأول (ذهبية وفضية):
19 آب/أغسطس: الفائزان في نصف النهائي
*

----------


## elsmani ali

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مشكور على المتابعة الرائعة حبيبنا السماني

*

----------


## elsmani ali

*
*

----------


## elsmani ali

*
*

----------


## elsmani ali

*تسلم حبيبنا كسلاوي
                        	*

----------


## elsmani ali

*البرازيل ستفاجئ العالم في حفل افتتاح أولمبياد ريو 2016



قال المنتج المنفذ ماركو باليتش، 2 أغسطس/آب، إن حفل افتتاح أولمبياد ريو دي جانيرو، يوم الجمعة المقبل، سيكسر تقاليد العروض الضخمة والمكلفة.

وأضاف باليتش، قبل أربعة أيام من انطلاق أول أولمبياد في أمريكا الجنوبية، أن حفل الافتتاح في استاد ماراكانا تم تصميمه ليتماشى مع الظروف الاقتصادية الحالية في البرازيل.         

وتابع باليتش، الذي شارك في تجهيز مراسم افتتاح ألعاب سابقة ومنها أولمبياد سوتشي الشتوي 2014: "هذا الحدث لن يكون فخمًا بالنظر للموقف في البرازيل".

وتعاني البرازيل من أكبر أزمة ركود منذ ثلاثينات القرن الماضي ويواجه المنظمون صعوبات في توفير الموارد المالية والانتهاء من الملاعب ومشروعات البنية التحتية قبل أيام من انطلاق الأولمبياد.








وقال باليتش: "لن يكون بفخامة بكين وضخامة المؤثرات الخاصة لأثينا والاستعراضات التكنولوجية لحفل لندن. إنه حفل افتتاح عادي".

ومن المتوقع أن يتكلف حفل الافتتاح نصف القيمة التي تكلفتها لندن في 2012، والبالغة حوالي 42 مليون دولار.

وتابع باليتش: "تملك البرازيل آخر حديقة كبيرة في العالم (غابات الأمازون المطيرة). نريد الاهتمام بهذه الحديقة وحاولنا تقاسم هذه الرسالة.. رسالة الأمل".

وأكد أن "الحفل سيكون معاصرا. حتى دون مؤثرات خاصة، سيتحدث الحفل عن المستقبل. سيكون الأمر بطريقة بسيطة جدا والعرض ليس تعبيرا عن مدى جودة أو حداثة البرازيل".

وتكون مراسم الافتتاح، من الأسرار الكبيرة في الألعاب إلى جانب آخر من يحمل الشعلة الأولمبية والذي يتولى مسؤولية إيقاد المرجل.

لكن المرجل رغم ذلك، لن يكون مشابها لشكله الضخم في الدورات السابقة والذي كان يمكن رؤية ألسنة اللهب العملاقة منه على بعد أميال.

وقال باليتش: "سيكون المرجل منخفض الانبعاثات إذ من التناقض أن نتحدث عن الاستدامة ثم نحرق كميات هائلة من الغاز".

ورغم أن الشعلة الحقيقية، ستكون متاحة فقط لحاملي تذاكر الاستاد الأولمبي فإن نسخة أصغر سيتم وضعها في وسط ريو حتى يكون بوسع الجماهير التقاط صور لها.

وسيشارك حوالي 4800 شخص في حفل الافتتاح إضافة لنحو 11 ألف رياضي سيدخلون الاستاد ويتجمعون في منتصف ملعب كرة القدم الشهير بسبب الافتقار لوجود مضمار.

وقال باليتش: "يقام هذا الحفل بغرض الحديث بطريقة إيجابية فيما يتعلق بالاستدامة. حقيقة أننا نأخذ موقفا، ربما، لا تجعل الجميع يشعر بالسعادة لكن هذا هو الأمر".
*

----------


## elsmani ali

*
كل القنوات العربية الرياضية   وقنوات الدول الارضي  ناقلة للالمبياد

  





 















القنوات مجانية على قمر النايل سات والعربسات بدر




*

----------


## elsmani ali

* 

*

----------


## elsmani ali

* ملاعب البطولة: Lagoa Rodrigo de Freitas, مكان لعب RowingوCanoeing.مدرج ماراكانا, مكان لعب المبارات الاٍفتتاحية والختامية بالاٍضافة للمبارات النهائية في منافسات كرة القدمملعب خواو هافيلانج, مكان ألعاب قوىمركز ماريا لينك المائي, مكان لعب كرة الماء والغطسكوباكبانا, مكان لعب مراثون السباحة, ترياثلون و كرة الطائرة الشاطئيةقاعة ارينا للجمبازSambadrome, مكان لعب ماراثون والرمايةجيناسيو دو ماراكانازينيو, مكان لعب الكرة الطائرة 
*

----------


## elsmani ali

*



مباريات اليوم  كرة القدم النسائية   


الأربعاء 3 أغسطس 2016

19:00    السويد    -- : --    جنوب أفريقيا 

21:00    كندا    -- : --    أستراليا 

22:00    البرازيل    -- : --    الصين 

الخميس    4 اغسطس 
 00:00زمبابوي-- : --ألمانيا

1:00الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية-- : --نيو زيلنداا

04:00فرنسا-- : --كولومبياا
*

----------


## elsmani ali

*
اخر بطولة اولمبياد مفتوح   واتحاد اذاعات الدول العربيه  

تجري الاستعدادات حثيثة في اتحاد إذاعات الدول العربية، بصفته المالك الحصري لحقوق النقل التلفزيوني والخدمات الجديدة للمنطقة العربية بالنسبة إلى دورة الألعاب الأولمبية الصيفية ريو 2016 (5-21 أغسطس 2016)، لتأمين تغطية تلفزيونية متميّزة لفائدة هيئاته الأعضاء.
وقد تمّ التعاقد مع اللجنة المنظمة لبث فعاليات الدورة من خلال 13 قناة بزيادة قناة تلفزيونية عن ترتيبات لندن 2012، حيث ستخصص القنوات 12 الأولى للفعاليات الرياضية المباشرة والمسجلة بينما تخصص القناة 13 لبث الملخصات الدولية ونشرات الأخبار. وسيتم بث بعض الرياضيات والأحداث بقناة الإنتاج الرئيسية المضاف إليها كاميرات ورسومات وحركات بطيئة وتسمى (MulticlipFeed-MCF). وستغطى بهذه الخدمة الرياضات التالية: كرة السلة وكرة الطائرة وكرة اليد والغطس والسباحة والتايكواندو والسباحة الإيقاعية وكرة الطائرة الشاطئية والملاكمة والدراجات الهوائية والفروسية والدراجات الجبلية والدراجات الهوائية BMX والرقبي والتجديف CANOE.

كما سيتولى الاتحاد تخصيص قناتين للأحداث الرياضية التي تهم النشاطات والمسابقات العربية على أقمار يوتلسات 7B. وسيقوم الاتحاد بتوفير سعتين للتبادلات الثنائية وسيتم حقنها عبر نظام المينوس.

كذلك، سيقوم الاتحاد بتجهيز 6 مواقع للمونتاج اللاخطي مرتبطة بالخدوم وذلك  من أجل إعداد المواد المطلوبة لحصتين تلفزيونيتين مباشرة عبر الاستوديو وكذلك لإعداد الملخص العربي اليومي والذي يغطي جميع المشاركات العربية. كما يجري تجهيز 6 طواقم للتصوير توزع للبرامج المطلوب إنتاجها وتوفيرها وفق خطط المعدين والمنتجين.

وقد تم حجز مواقع للتصوير من المنطقة المختلطة في ملاعب كرة اليد والفروسية والرماية والملاكمة كما تم حجز مواقع تصوير خارجية في الملعب الأولمبي، كما سيتم حجز أوقات لإجراء مقابلات ما قبل وما بعد الحدث وفق خطة التغطية التي يتم تقريرها يوميا.


والمعلوم أن برنامج الألعاب في دورة ريو 2016 يشتمل على 28 رياضة يتفرع عنها 41 اختصاصا ومسابقة رياضية بمجموع يبلغ 306 منافسة على كامل أيام الدورة. ومن المتوقع أن يشارك في هذه الدورة التي ستنعقد خلال الفترة من 5/8/2016 إلى 21/8/2016 أكثر من 10.500 رياضي من أكثر من 205 بلدا يتنافسون على 28 رياضة تتفرع عنها 41 مسابقة علما وأن في بكين كانت هناك 22 رياضة فقط وفي لندن كانت 26 رياضة فحسب وستجرى جميع المنافسـات في 35 ملعبا وسيتم تغطيتها بأكثر من 900 كاميرا متنوعة وسيكون إنتاج التغطية التلفزيونية والإذاعية وتوزيعهـا في الـ IBC بنظام التلفزيون عالي الدقة (/59.94H2 1080 HDTV) مثلما كان الشأن في دورتي بكين  2008 ولندن 2012. كما أنّــه سيتم توزيع 971 ميدالية خلال دورة ريوجانيرو ذهبية وفضية وبرونزية.

وتعمل الهيئة العالمية لتغطية الألعاب الأولمبية (OBS) على أن تكون التغطية التي سيتم توفيرها متميزة وحيادية. وتم في هذا الإطار الاتفاق مع فرق محلية ودولية محترفة وعلى درجة عالية من المهنية وذات خبرة كبيرة للقيام بالتغطية للألعاب الأولمبية ريو 2016 والاستفادة من التطوّر التكنولوجي في مجالات التصوير والتسجيل والصوت وتقنيات الغرافيك المتميزة والتي من شأنها المساهمة في توفير جودة عالية  لهذه التغطية مع العلم أنّه سيتم بث إشـارة إضافية لبعض الأحداث مدعمه بالرسم الالكتروني ويبلغ عدد هذه الإشـارات 15 إشارة مرئية إضافية لبعض الأحداث والرياضات المعنيـة بالمنافسة.

كما ستتولى الهيئة تأمين تغطية مباشرة  بنظام التلفزيون عالي الدقّة لمختلف الرياضات وإنتاج بعض الأحداث والفعاليات بصورة مسجّلة من خلال تجميع إلكتروني للأدوار التمهيدية لمسابقات القـوارب الشراعية والرماية وألعاب القوى والتنس والكرة الطائرة الشاطئية. وسوف يتم كذلك إنتاج المسابقات التأهيلية الأولـى (تصفيات B).

كما سيتم تخصيص أكثر من 1400 موقع تعليق في مختلف الملاعب وميادين وساحات المنافسة، بحضور  ما يزيد على 12000 إعلامي معتمدين رسميّا للتغطية التلفزيونية والإذاعية لهذه الدورة الأولمبية علما وأن المركز الإعلامي الدولي IBC  يمتد على مساحة جملية تبلغ 85.400 متر مربع سيخصص منها 4400 متر مربع للخدمات المختلفة.


بالتوفيق كمال حامد  حيتم تكريمه في البرازيل 
*

----------


## elsmani ali

*تعلن قنوات الكأس و الدوري القطرية عن فك تشفير قنواتها 4 و 6 و 7 و 8 و ذلك حتى نهاية الأولمبياد في 22 أغسطس

و ذلك لنقل الأولمبياد على قنواتها الثمانية بالمجان و على المفتوح

و بذلك ستكون كل قنوات الكأس مفتوحة و بدون تشفير أثناء كامل هذه المدة الأولمبية

و على قمري نيل سات و عربسات

المصدر:قنوات الكأس و الدوري القطرية



ARABSAT

1,2,3   
12245V

5,6,7,8
12418H


Nilesat

1,2,3,4
11919H


*

----------


## elsmani ali

*نهائيات كرة القدم باولمبياد ريو دي جانيروسيدات


التوقيت
المبــاراة
 القنوات الناقلة
المعلق

KSA
GMT

19:00
16:00
السويد
VS
جنوب افريقيا
beIN HD 2
---

21:00
18:00
كندا
VS
استراليا
beIN HD 3
حسن عيدروس

22:00
19:00
البرازيل
VS
الصين
beIN HD 2
محمد الكواليني


*

----------


## elsmani ali

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
------------------------------

أعزاءنا متابعي منتدى قنوات بي إن سبـــــورت


 


حفل الافتتاح لدورة الالعاب الاولمبية على قناة  HD المفتوحة


السبت 06 اغسطس 2016


الساعة 02/00 توقيت مكة المكرمة -  23/00 توقيت غرينتش 



تقديم و تعليق  / ايمن جادة

تحليل / محمد حمادة

 (من قلب الحدث)


المصدر /  برنامج مرحبا ريو
*

----------


## elsmani ali

*رصدت مجلة "فرانس فوتبول"، قائمة بأبرز نجوم الجيل الحالي والسابق أبطال الميداليات الذهبية في كرة القدم بدورات الألعاب الأولمبية في الربع قرن الأخير.

وضمت قائمة أبطال الميداليات الذهبية مع منتخبات بلادهم بداية من أولمبياد برشلونة 1992 (منتخب إسبانيا البطل)، مرورا بدورة أتلانتا 1996 (منتخب نيجيريا البطل)، وسيدني 2000 (منتخب الكاميرون البطل)، وأثينا 2004 (منتخب الأرجنتين البطل)، وبكين 2008 (منتخب الأرجنتين البطل)، ولندن 2012 (منتخب المكسيك البطل).

وأشارت المجلة الفرنسية إلى أن البرازيلي نيمار دا سيلفا، نجم برشلونة الإسباني، مرشح بقوة لقيادة منتخب البرازيل للفوز بذهبية منافسات لعبة كرة القدم بأولمبياد ريو 2016، التي تفتتح رسمياً الجمعة وتبدأ منافسات كرة القدم قبل الافتتاح بيوم كما هو معتاد.

وفيما يلي قائمة النجوم الذهبيين:-



بيب جوارديولا، مدرب مانشستر سيتي الإنجليزي بطل ذهبية كرة القدم مع منتخب إسبانيا في أولمبياد برشلونة 1992".



لويس إنريكي، مدرب برشلونة الإسباني، بطل ذهبية كرة القدم مع منتخب إسبانيا في أولمبياد "برشلونة 1992.



نوانكو كانو، نجم أرسنال المعتزل، بطل ذهبية كرة القدم مع منتخب نيجيريا في أولمبياد "أتلانتا 1996".



تربو ويست، مدافع إنتر ميلان المعتزل، بطل ذهبية كرة القدم مع منتخب نيجيريا في أولمبياد "أتلانتا 1996".



جاي جاي أوكوشا، نجم باريس سان جيرمان المعتزل، بطل ذهبية كرة القدم مع منتخب نيجيريا في أولمبياد "أتلانتا 1996".



صامويل إيتو، نجم أنطاليا سبور التركي وبرشلونة وإنتر ميلان السابق، بطل ذهبية كرة القدم مع منتخب الكاميرون في أولمبياد "سيدني 2000".



جابريل هاينزه، مدافع مانشستر يونايتد السابق، بطل ذهبية كرة القدم مع منتخب الأرجنتين في أولمبياد أثينا 2004.



كارلوس تيفيز، نجم يوفنتوس السابق وبوكا جونيورز الحالي، بطل ذهبية كرة القدم مع منتخب الأرجنتين في أولمبياد "أثينا 2004".



خافيير ماسكيرانو، مدافع برشلونة الإسباني، بطل ذهبيتين في كرة القدم مع منتخب الأرجنتين في أولمبياد "أثينا 2004"، و"بكين 2008".



الثنائي الأرجنتيني ليونيل ميسي وخوان رومان ريكيلمي بطلا ذهبية كرة القدم مع منتخب الأرجنتين في أولمبياد "بكين 2008".

سرجيو "كون" أجويرو، مهاجم مانشستر سيتي الإنجليزي، وبطل ذهبية كرة القدم مع منتخب الأرجنتين في أولمبياد "بكين 2008".



أنخل دي ماريا، نجم باريس سان جيرمان الفرنسي، بطل ذهبية كرة القدم مع منتخب الأرجنتين في أولمبياد "بكين 2008".
*

----------


## elsmani ali

*نتائج مباريات امس  وترتيب المجموعات  والجولة القادمة 

السويد  (1 : 0 )     جنوب افريقيا  المجموعة الاولي 

البرازيل ( 3 : 0 )    الصين        المجموعة الاولي 

المجموعة الاولي  : 

الرقم     ترتيب       مباريات         اهداف   عليها       نقاط

1        البرازيل      1               3       3       3

2        السويد         1              1        1      3

3       جنوب افريقيا     1             0        1      0

4       الصين            1             0       3       0


الجولة  القادمة  

يوم  الاحد   7 اغسطس 

البرازيل   -----   السويد        الساعة  4 صباحا

جنوب افريقيا ----  الصين        الساعة  1 صباحا




المجموعة التانية  :

المانيا  ( 6  : 1 )  زيمبابوي 

كندا    ( 2 :  0 )  استراليا  


الرقم     ترتيب       مباريات         اهداف   عليها     نقاط

1        المانيا      1               6       1       3

2        كندا        1              2        0      3

3       استراليا     1                0        2      0

4       زيمبابوي     1            1       6        0


الجولة القادمة  

يوم  السبت  5 اغسطس 


المانيا -----  استراليا   الساعة   12 صباح الاحد

كندا  ----  زيمباوي  الساعة      9 مساء


المجموعة الثالثة : 


امريكا  (  2 : 0 )  نيوزيلندا

السويد  ( 4 :  0 )  كولومبيا


الرقم     ترتيب       مباريات         اهداف   عليها     نقاط

1       فرنسا         1             4         0         3

2       امريكا         1            2      0         3

3     نيوزيلندا          1             0        2     0

4      كولومبيا           1             0       4      0


الجولة القادمة 


يوم  السبت  5 اغسطس

امريكا -----  فرنسا  الساعة   11 مساء

نيوزلندا ---  كولومبيا    الساعة   2 صباح الاحد

*

----------


## elsmani ali

*https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HKUH2nXIy0I


ريو 2016 سيدات:ألمانيا ( 6---1 ) زيمبابوي
*

----------


## elsmani ali

*https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3NDqngObkOo



ريو 2016 سيدات:امريكا (2 :  0 )  نيوزلندا
*

----------


## elsmani ali

*
 نهائيات كرة القدم بأولمبياد ريو دي جانيرو - رجال 2016

19:00

العراق
-- : --
الدانمارك
الجولة: 1
 إستاد ماني جارينشا الوطني
 16°C
المجموعة A

تفاصيل

21:00

الهندوراس
-- : --
الجزائر
الجولة: 1
 استاد جواو هافيلانغ
 19°C
المجموعة D

تفاصيل

22:00

البرازيل
-- : --
جنوب أفريقيا
الجولة: 1
 إستاد ماني جارينشا الوطني
 16°C
المجموعة A

تفاصيل

23:00

المكسيك
-- : --
ألمانيا

تفاصيل

الجمعة 5 أغسطس 2016

00:00

البرتغال
-- : --
الأرجنتين
الجولة: 1
 استاد جواو هافيلانغ
 19°C
المجموعة D

تفاصيل

01:00

السويد
-- : --
كولومبيا

تفاصيل

02:00

جزر فيجي
-- : --
كوريا الجنوبية

تفاصيل

04:00

نيجيريا
-- : --
اليابان


*

----------


## elsmani ali

*المجموعة الاولي رجال 

العراق (0 : 0 ) الدنمارك

البرازيل (0 : 0) جنوب افريقيا  


المجموعة  التانية 

نيجيريا ( 5: 4 ) اليابان 

السويد  (2 : 2 ) كولومبيا 


المجموعة الثالثة 

كوريا الجنوبية ( 8 : 0) فيجي 

المانيا ( 2 : 2 ) المكسيك 


المجموعة الرابعة 


البرتغال ( 2 : 0 ) الارجنتين 

الهوندرواس ( 3 : 2 ) الجزائر 
*

----------


## elsmani ali

*https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-zGRv7nVEME 

العراق والدنمارك (0: 0 )
*

----------


## elsmani ali

*https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uoqaftYrt_k


الجزائر والهندوراس 2-3
*

----------


## elsmani ali

*https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rZA8SL1dTJg


منتخب البرازيل يفشل بالفوز على جنوب افريقيا بتعادله سلبآ
*

----------


## elsmani ali

*https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1CskDqITnT8

اليابان  4 ونيجيريا 5
*

----------


## elsmani ali

*https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1sQMc-mX_3s

البرتغال والارجنتين 2-0
*

----------


## elsmani ali

*https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q1b8kFnLgdI


المانيا و المكسيك 2-2
*

----------


## elsmani ali

*الألعاب الأولمبية اليوم - السبت 6 اغسطس :

كرة القدم - سيدات :
كندا ï؟½ï؟½ï؟½ï؟½ - ï؟½ï؟½ï؟½ï؟½ زيمبابوي
الساعة : 9:00 مساء
الولايات المتحدة ï؟½ï؟½ï؟½ï؟½ - ï؟½ï؟½ï؟½ï؟½ فرنسا
الساعة : 11:00 مساء
المانيا ï؟½ï؟½ï؟½ï؟½ - ï؟½ï؟½ï؟½ï؟½ استراليا
الساعة : 12:00 منتصف الليل
جنوب أفريقيا ï؟½ï؟½ï؟½ï؟½ - ï؟½ï؟½ï؟½ï؟½ الصين
الساعة : 1:00 فجر الأحد
كولومبيا ï؟½ï؟½ï؟½ï؟½ - ï؟½ï؟½ï؟½ï؟½ نيوزلاندا
الساعة : 2:00 فجر الأحد
البرازيل ï؟½ï؟½ï؟½ï؟½ - ï؟½ï؟½ï؟½ï؟½ السويد
الساعة : 4:00 فجر الأحد

دراجات على الطريق :
سباق طريق رجال - نهائي :
الساعة : 3:30 عصراً

سباحة - رجال :
الجولات التمهيدية :
400م فردي متنوع
الساعة : 7:02 مساء
400م حرة
الساعة : 7:48 مساء
100م صدر
الساعة : 9:04 مساء
نصف نهائي :
100م صدر
الساعة : 5:08 فجر الأحد

النهائي :
400م فردي متنوع
الساعة : 4:03 فجر الأحد
400م حرة
الساعة : 4:30 فجر الأحد

سباحة - سيدات :
الجولات التمهيدية :
100م فراشة
الساعة : 7:28 مساء
400م فردي متنوع
الساعة : 8:32 مساء
4×100م تتابع حرة
الساعة : 9:24 مساء

نصف النهائي :
100م فراشة
الساعة : 4:14 فجر الأحد
100م صدر
الساعة : 5:08 فجر الأحد

النهائي :
400م فردي متنوع
الساعة : 4:49 فجر الأحد
4×100م تتابع حرة
الساعة : 5:24 فجر الأحد

رماية :
بندقية هوائية 10م - سيدات :
التأهل
الساعة : 2:30 ظهراً
النهائي
الساعة : 4:30 عصراً
مسدس هوائي 10م - رجال :
التأهل
الساعة : 7:00 مساء
النهائي
الساعة : 9:30 مساء

القوس والسهم :
فرق رجال - ثمن النهائي :
فرنسا ï؟½ï؟½ï؟½ï؟½ - ï؟½ï؟½ï؟½ï؟½ ماليزيا
الساعة : 3:00 ظهراً
هولندا ï؟½ï؟½ï؟½ï؟½ - ï؟½ï؟½ï؟½ï؟½ إسبانيا
الساعة : 3:25 ظهراً
البرازيل ï؟½ï؟½ï؟½ï؟½ - ï؟½ï؟½ï؟½ï؟½ الصين
الساعة : 3:50 عصراً
تايبيه الصينية ï؟½ï؟½ï؟½ï؟½ - ï؟½ï؟½ï؟½ï؟½ إندونيسيا
الساعة : 4:15 عصراً

ربع النهائي :
كوريا الجنوبية ï؟½ï؟½ï؟½ï؟½ - ؟؟؟
الساعة : 8:00 مساء
استراليا ï؟½ï؟½ï؟½ï؟½ - ؟؟؟
الساعة : 8:25 مساء
إيطاليا ï؟½ï؟½ï؟½ï؟½ - ؟؟؟
الساعة : 8:50 مساء
الولايات المتحدة ï؟½ï؟½ï؟½ï؟½ - ؟؟؟
الساعة : 9:15 مساء

نصف النهائي :
الساعة : 9:43 و 10:11 مساء
تحديد المركز الثالث :
الساعة : 10:39 مساء
النهائي :
الساعة : 11:07 مساء

تجديف - الجولات التمهيدية :
فردي مزدوج المجداف - رجال
الساعة : 2:30 ظهراً
فردي مزدوج المجداف - سيدات
الساعة : 3:30 عصراً
زوجي بدون قائد دفة - رجال
الساعة : 4:30 عصراً
فردي مزدوج المجداف - سيدات
الساعة : 5:00 عصراً
زوجي مزدوج المجداف - رجال
الساعة : 5:30 عصراً
رباعي خفيف الوزن بدون قائد دفة
الساعة : 6:00 عصراً
رباعي مزدوج المجداف - رجال
الساعة : 6:30 عصراً
رباعي مزدوج المجداف - سيدات
الساعة : 6:50 مساء

جمباز فني رجال - التأهل :
الساعة : 4:30 عصراً
أنواع الجمباز :
عقلة - حصان القفز - متوازي - فردي عام - فرق عام - حركات أرضية - حلق - حصان المقابض

الجودو :

رجال 60 كجم :
دور 64 :
الساعة : 4:00 عصراً
دور 32 :
الساعة : 4:28 عصراً
دور 16 :
الساعة : 5:52 عصراً
دور 8 :
الساعة : 6:34 عصراً
دور 4 :
الساعة : 10:12 مساء
مباراة الميدالية البرونزية 1 :
الساعة : 10:47 مساء
مباراة الميدالية البرونزية 2 :
الساعة : 10:54 مساء

النهائي :
الساعة : 11:01

سيدات 48 كجم :
دور 32 :
الساعة : 4:07 عصراً
دور 16 :
الساعة : 5:24 عصراً
دور 8 :
الساعة : 6:20 عصراً
دور 4 :
الساعة : 9:58 مساء
مباراة الميدالية البرونزية 1 :
الساعة : 10:26 مساء
مباراة الميدالية البرونزية 2 :
الساعة : 10:33 مساء

النهائي :
الساعة : 10:40 مساء

رفع أثقال - سيدات :
48 كجم - نهائي :
الساعة : 1:00 فجر الأحد

سباعيات الرجبي - سيدات :
فرنسا ï؟½ï؟½ï؟½ï؟½ - ï؟½ï؟½ï؟½ï؟½ إسبانيا
الساعة : 5:00 عصراً
نيوزلاندا ï؟½ï؟½ï؟½ï؟½ - ï؟½ï؟½ï؟½ï؟½ كينيا
الساعة : 5:30 عصراً
بريطانيا ï؟½ï؟½ï؟½ï؟½ - ï؟½ï؟½ï؟½ï؟½ البرازيل
الساعة : 6:00 عصراً
كندا ï؟½ï؟½ï؟½ï؟½ - ï؟½ï؟½ï؟½ï؟½ اليابان
الساعة : 6:30 عصراً
الولايات المتحدة ï؟½ï؟½ï؟½ï؟½ - ï؟½ï؟½ï؟½ï؟½ جزر فيجي
الساعة : 7:00 مساء
استراليا ï؟½ï؟½ï؟½ï؟½ - ï؟½ï؟½ï؟½ï؟½ كولومبيا
الساعة : 7:30 مساء
فرنسا ï؟½ï؟½ï؟½ï؟½ - ï؟½ï؟½ï؟½ï؟½ كينيا
الساعة : 10:00 مساء
نيوزلاندا ï؟½ï؟½ï؟½ï؟½ - ï؟½ï؟½ï؟½ï؟½ إسبانيا
الساعة : 10:30 مساء
بريطانيا ï؟½ï؟½ï؟½ï؟½ - ï؟½ï؟½ï؟½ï؟½ اليابان
الساعة : 11:00 مساء
كندا ï؟½ï؟½ï؟½ï؟½ - ï؟½ï؟½ï؟½ï؟½ البرازيل
الساعة : 11:30 مساء
الولايات المتحدة ï؟½ï؟½ï؟½ï؟½ - ï؟½ï؟½ï؟½ï؟½ كولومبيا
الساعة : 12:00 منتصف الليل
استراليا ï؟½ï؟½ï؟½ï؟½ - ï؟½ï؟½ï؟½ï؟½ جزر فيجي
الساعة : 12:30 منتصف الليل

الفروسية :
مسابقة الثلاثة أيام - ترويض الخيول :
فردي
الساعة : 4:00 عصراً
فرق
الساعة : 4:00 عصراً

كرة السلة - رجال :
أستراليا ï؟½ï؟½ï؟½ï؟½ - ï؟½ï؟½ï؟½ï؟½ فرنسا
الساعة : 8:15 مساء
الصين ï؟½ï؟½ï؟½ï؟½ - ï؟½ï؟½ï؟½ï؟½ الولايات المتحدة
الساعة : 1:00 فجر الأحد
فنزويلا ï؟½ï؟½ï؟½ï؟½ - ï؟½ï؟½ï؟½ï؟½ صربيا
الساعة : 4:30 فجر الأحد

كرة السلة - سيدات :
تركيا ï؟½ï؟½ï؟½ï؟½ - ï؟½ï؟½ï؟½ï؟½ فرنسا
الساعة : 6:00 مساء
الصين ï؟½ï؟½ï؟½ï؟½ - ï؟½ï؟½ï؟½ï؟½ كندا
الساعة : 8:15 مساء
البرازيل ï؟½ï؟½ï؟½ï؟½ - ï؟½ï؟½ï؟½ï؟½ استراليا
الساعة : 11:30 مساء
بيلاروسيا ï؟½ï؟½ï؟½ï؟½ - ï؟½ï؟½ï؟½ï؟½ اليابان
الساعة : 1:45 صباح الأحد

كرة الماء - رجال :
صربيا ï؟½ï؟½ï؟½ï؟½ - ï؟½ï؟½ï؟½ï؟½ المجر
الساعة : 3:00 ظهراً
الولايات المتحدة ï؟½ï؟½ï؟½ï؟½ - ï؟½ï؟½ï؟½ï؟½ كرواتيا
الساعة : 4:20 عصراً
إسبانيا ï؟½ï؟½ï؟½ï؟½ - ï؟½ï؟½ï؟½ï؟½ إيطاليا
الساعة : 5:40 عصراً
اليونان ï؟½ï؟½ï؟½ï؟½ - ï؟½ï؟½ï؟½ï؟½ اليابان
الساعة : 7:00 مساء
فرنسا ï؟½ï؟½ï؟½ï؟½ - ï؟½ï؟½ï؟½ï؟½ الجبل الأسود
الساعة : 1:30 فجر الأحد
البرازيل ï؟½ï؟½ï؟½ï؟½ - ï؟½ï؟½ï؟½ï؟½ استراليا
الساعة : 2:50 فجر الأحد

كرة المضرب رجال - الجولة 1 :
فردي
الساعة : 4:45 عصراً
جماعي
بولندا ï؟½ï؟½ï؟½ï؟½ - ï؟½ï؟½ï؟½ï؟½ الهند
الساعة : 5:00 عصراً
المكسيك ï؟½ï؟½ï؟½ï؟½ - ï؟½ï؟½ï؟½ï؟½ بريطانيا
الساعة : 5:00 عصراً
الارجنتين ï؟½ï؟½ï؟½ï؟½ - ï؟½ï؟½ï؟½ï؟½ رومانيا
الساعة : 5:00 عصراً
الارجنتين ï؟½ï؟½ï؟½ï؟½ - ï؟½ï؟½ï؟½ï؟½ استراليا
الساعة : 6:30 عصراً
روسيا البيضاء ï؟½ï؟½ï؟½ï؟½ - ï؟½ï؟½ï؟½ï؟½ النمسا
الساعة : 6:30 عصراً
التشيك ï؟½ï؟½ï؟½ï؟½ - ï؟½ï؟½ï؟½ï؟½ إسبانيا
الساعة : 6:30 عصراً
كرواتيا ï؟½ï؟½ï؟½ï؟½ - ï؟½ï؟½ï؟½ï؟½ صربيا
الساعة : 11:00 مساء

كرة المضرب سيدات - الجولة 1 :
فردي
الساعة : 5:00 عصراً
جماعي
روسيا ï؟½ï؟½ï؟½ï؟½ - ï؟½ï؟½ï؟½ï؟½ المانيا
الساعة : 9:30 مساء
بريطانيا ï؟½ï؟½ï؟½ï؟½ - ï؟½ï؟½ï؟½ï؟½ صربيا
الساعة : 9:30 مساء
اليابان ï؟½ï؟½ï؟½ï؟½ - ï؟½ï؟½ï؟½ï؟½ فرنسا
الساعة : 9:30 مساء
الصين ï؟½ï؟½ï؟½ï؟½ - ï؟½ï؟½ï؟½ï؟½ الهند
الساعة : 11:00 مساء
كرواتيا ï؟½ï؟½ï؟½ï؟½ - ï؟½ï؟½ï؟½ï؟½ صربيا
الساعة : 11:00 مساء
سويسرا ï؟½ï؟½ï؟½ï؟½ - ï؟½ï؟½ï؟½ï؟½ استراليا
الساعة : 11:00 مساء
إسبانيا ï؟½ï؟½ï؟½ï؟½ - ï؟½ï؟½ï؟½ï؟½ البرازيل
الساعة : 11:00 مساء
استراليا ï؟½ï؟½ï؟½ï؟½ - ï؟½ï؟½ï؟½ï؟½ روسيا
الساعة : 11:00 مساء

كرة الطائرة - سيدات :
اليابان ï؟½ï؟½ï؟½ï؟½ - ï؟½ï؟½ï؟½ï؟½ كوريا الجنوبية
الساعة : 3:30 عصراً
الصين ï؟½ï؟½ï؟½ï؟½ - ï؟½ï؟½ï؟½ï؟½ هولندا
الساعة : 5:35 عصراً
البرازيل ï؟½ï؟½ï؟½ï؟½ - ï؟½ï؟½ï؟½ï؟½ الكاميرون
الساعة : 9:00 مساء
الولايات المتحدة ï؟½ï؟½ï؟½ï؟½ - ï؟½ï؟½ï؟½ï؟½ بورتوريكو
الساعة : 11:05 مساء
روسيا ï؟½ï؟½ï؟½ï؟½ - ï؟½ï؟½ï؟½ï؟½ الأرجنتين
الساعة : 2:30 فجر الأحد
صربيا ï؟½ï؟½ï؟½ï؟½ - ï؟½ï؟½ï؟½ï؟½ إيطاليا
الساعة : 4:35 فجر الأحد

كرة الطائرة الشاطئية - رجال :
إيطاليا ï؟½ï؟½ï؟½ï؟½ - ï؟½ï؟½ï؟½ï؟½ النمسا
الساعة : 4:00 عصراً
البرازيل ï؟½ï؟½ï؟½ï؟½ - ï؟½ï؟½ï؟½ï؟½ كندا
الساعة : 5:00 عصراً
الولايات المتحدة ï؟½ï؟½ï؟½ï؟½ - ï؟½ï؟½ï؟½ï؟½ قطر
الساعة : 10:30 مساء
روسيا ï؟½ï؟½ï؟½ï؟½ - ï؟½ï؟½ï؟½ï؟½ هولندا
الساعة : 11:30 مساء
بولندا ï؟½ï؟½ï؟½ï؟½ - ï؟½ï؟½ï؟½ï؟½ المانيا
الساعة : 3:00 فجر الأحد
إسبانيا ï؟½ï؟½ï؟½ï؟½ - ï؟½ï؟½ï؟½ï؟½ النمسا
الساعة : 4:00 فجر الأحد

كرة الطائرة الشاطئية - سيدات :
استراليا ï؟½ï؟½ï؟½ï؟½ - ï؟½ï؟½ï؟½ï؟½ كوستاريكا
الساعة : 6:00 عصراً
إسبانيا ï؟½ï؟½ï؟½ï؟½ - ï؟½ï؟½ï؟½ï؟½ الارجنتين
الساعة : 7:00 مساء
البرازيل ï؟½ï؟½ï؟½ï؟½ - ï؟½ï؟½ï؟½ï؟½ التشيك
الساعة : 9:30 مساء
هولندا ï؟½ï؟½ï؟½ï؟½ - ï؟½ï؟½ï؟½ï؟½ فنزويلا
الساعة : 12:30 منتصف الليل
سويسرا ï؟½ï؟½ï؟½ï؟½ - ï؟½ï؟½ï؟½ï؟½ الصين
الساعة : 5:00 فجر الأحد

كرة طاولة :
الجولات التمهيدية :
فردي سيدات
الساعة : 3:00 ظهراً
فردي رجال
الساعة : 3:45 عصراً
الجولة 1 :
فردي سيدات
الساعة : 5:15 عصراً
فردي رجال
الساعة : 10:00 مساء
الجولة 2 :
فردي سيدات
الساعة : 2:30 فجر الأحد

كرة يد - سيدات :
النرويج ï؟½ï؟½ï؟½ï؟½ - ï؟½ï؟½ï؟½ï؟½ البرازيل
الساعة : 3:30 عصراً
هولندا ï؟½ï؟½ï؟½ï؟½ - ï؟½ï؟½ï؟½ï؟½ فرنسا
الساعة : 5:30 عصراً
روسيا ï؟½ï؟½ï؟½ï؟½ - ï؟½ï؟½ï؟½ï؟½ كوريا الجنوبية 
الساعة : 8:40 مساء
الجبل الأسود ï؟½ï؟½ï؟½ï؟½ - ï؟½ï؟½ï؟½ï؟½ إسبانيا
الساعة : 10:40 مساء
رومانيا ï؟½ï؟½ï؟½ï؟½ - ï؟½ï؟½ï؟½ï؟½ أنغولا
الساعة : 1:50 فجر الأحد
السويد ï؟½ï؟½ï؟½ï؟½ - ï؟½ï؟½ï؟½ï؟½ الارجنتين
الساعة : 3:50 فجر الأحد

المبارزة - سيدات :
سيف مبارزة فردي
دور 64
الساعة : 3:00 ظهراً
دور 32
الساعة : 4:15 عصراً
دور 16
الساعة : 6:30 عصراً
دور 8
الساعة : 7:45 مساء
دور 4
الساعة : 10:00 مساء
مباراة الميدالية البرونزية :
الساعة : 11:15 مساء

النهائي
الساعة : 11:45 مساء

ملاكمة - رجال :
وزن الريشة 49 كجم - دور 32
الساعة : 5:00 و 11:00 مساء
الوزن الخفيف 60 كجم - دور 32
الساعة : 5:45 و 11:45 مساء
الوزن خفيف الثقيل 81 كجم - دور 32
الساعة : 6:30 و 12:30 مساء
الوزن الثقيل 91 كجم - دور 32
الساعة : 7:00 و 1:00 مساء

هوكي الحقل - رجال :
بريطانيا ï؟½ï؟½ï؟½ï؟½ - ï؟½ï؟½ï؟½ï؟½ نيوزلاندا
الساعة : 11:00 مساء
هولندا ï؟½ï؟½ï؟½ï؟½ - ï؟½ï؟½ï؟½ï؟½ ايرلندا
الساعة : 12:00 منتصف الليل
البرازيل ï؟½ï؟½ï؟½ï؟½ - ï؟½ï؟½ï؟½ï؟½ بلجيكا
الساعة : 1:30 فجر الأحد
استراليا ï؟½ï؟½ï؟½ï؟½ - ï؟½ï؟½ï؟½ï؟½ إسبانيا
الساعة : 2:30 فجر الأحد

هوكي الحقل - سيدات :
نيوزلاندا ï؟½ï؟½ï؟½ï؟½ - ï؟½ï؟½ï؟½ï؟½ كوريا الجنوبية
الساعة : 4:00 عصراً
اليابان ï؟½ï؟½ï؟½ï؟½ - ï؟½ï؟½ï؟½ï؟½ الهند
الساعة : 5:00 عصراً
هولندا ï؟½ï؟½ï؟½ï؟½ - ï؟½ï؟½ï؟½ï؟½ إسبانيا
الساعة : 6:30 عصراً
الصين ï؟½ï؟½ï؟½ï؟½ - ï؟½ï؟½ï؟½ï؟½ المانيا
الساعة : 7:30 مساء
*

----------


## elsmani ali

*تفتتح اليوم الجمعة الدورة الحادية والثلاثين من الألعاب الأولمبية في مدينة ريو دي جانيرو البرازيلية بمشاركة أكثر من 10 آلاف رياضي يمثلون 206 دولة ويتنافسون في 41 رياضة مختلفة.

وتعتبر كرة السلة من بين الرياضات ذات الأهمية الكبيرة في الأولمبياد، لا سيما عندما نشاهدها عن طريق المنتخب الأمريكي الفريق الذي لا يقهر والمرشح الأبرز لنيل الذهبية في ريو.

في هذا التقرير نستعرض جدول مباريات المنتخب الأمريكي في دورة الألعاب الاولمبية، وجميع المواعيد المذكورة بتوقيت مكة المكرمة.

رجال

الأحد 7 أغسطس : 01:00 بعد منتصف الليل : أميركا – الصين.

الثلاثاء 9 أغسطس : 01:00 بعد منتصف الليل : أميركا – فنزويلا.

الخميس 11 أغسطس : 01:00 بعد منتصف الليل : أميركا – أستراليا.

السبت 13 أغسطس : 01:00 بعد منتصف الليل : أميركا – صربيا.

الأحد 14 أغسطس : 8:00 مساءً : أميركا – فرنسا.

سيدات

الأحد 7 أغسطس : 6 مساءً : أميركا – السنغال.

الاثنين 8 أغسطس : 6 مساءً : أميركا – أسبانيا.

الأربعاء 10 أغسطس : 9:30 مساءً : أميركا – صربيا.

الجمعة 12 أغسطس : 9:30 مساءً : أميركا – كندا.

الأحد 14 أغسطس : 6 مساءً : أميركا – الصين.
*

----------


## elsmani ali

*نتائج امس في كرة القدم النسائية 


المجموعة الاولي 

البرازيل ( 5 : 1 ) السويد

الصين  ( 2 : 0 ) حنوب افريقيا 


الترتيب
المباريات
أهداف
نقاط

آخر مباريات
الفريق

لعب
فاز
تعادل
خسر
متبقية
له
عليه
الفرق

1
البرازيل
Brazil
2
2
0
0
1
8
1
7
6



2
الصين
China
2
1
0
1
1
2
3
-1
3



3
السويد
Sweden
2
1
0
1
1
2
5
-3
3



4
جنوب أفريقيا
South Africa
2
0
0
2
1
0
3
-3
0







المباراة القادمة  

الاربعاء 10 اغسطس 

البرازيل ---- جنوب افريقيا   4 صباحا

السويد ----- الصين        4 صباحا



المجموعة التانية 


كندا ( 3 : 1 )  زيمبابوي 

المانيا ( 2 : 2 ) استراليا 

المجموعة F


الترتيب
المباريات
أهداف
نقاط

آخر مباريات
الفريق

لعب
فاز
تعادل
خسر
متبقية
له
عليه
الفرق

1
كندا
Canada
2
2
0
0
1
5
1
4
6



2
ألمانيا
Germany
2
1
1
0
1
8
3
5
4



3
أستراليا
Australia
2
0
1
1
1
2
4
-2
1



4
زمبابوي
Zimbabwe
2
0
0
2
1
2
9
-7
0








المباراة  القادمة 


الثلاثاء 9 اغسطس 


كندا ----  المانيا   الساعة 10 مساء

استراليا -- زيمبايوي الساعة 10 مساء 


المجموعة الثالثة 



امريكا  ( 1 : 0 ) فرنسا 

نيوزيلندا (1 : 0 ) كولومبيا 


المجموعة G


الترتيب
المباريات
أهداف
نقاط

آخر مباريات
الفريق

لعب
فاز
تعادل
خسر
متبقية
له
عليه
الفرق

1
الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية
United States
2
2
0
0
1
3
0
3
6



2
فرنسا
France
2
1
0
1
1
4
1
3
3



3
نيو زيلندا
New Zealand
2
1
0
1
1
1
2
-1
3



4
كولمبيا
Colombia
2
0
0
2
1
0
5
-5
0








المباراة القادمة

الاربعاء  10 اغسطس 

امريكا ----  كولومبيا  الساعة 1 صباحا


فرنسا ----   نيوزيلندا الساعة  1 صباحا 
*

----------


## elsmani ali

*https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l_gr8XCwIFg


البرازيل (5 : 1 ) السويد
                        	*

----------


## elsmani ali

*https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vB_6K05sv2o

امريكا ( 1 : 0 ) فرنسا
                        	*

----------


## elsmani ali

*مباريات اليوم كرة القدم الرجال

الأحد 7 أغسطس 2016

19:00

جزر فيجي
-- : --
المكسيك
الجولة: 2
 أرينا فونتي نوفا
 22°C
المجموعة C

تفاصيل

21:00

الهندوراس
-- : --
البرتغال
الجولة: 2
 استاد جواو هافيلانغ
 19°C
المجموعة D

تفاصيل

22:00

ألمانيا
-- : --
كوريا الجنوبية
الجولة: 2
 أرينا فونتي نوفا
 22°C
المجموعة C

تفاصيل

الاثنين 8 أغسطس 2016

00:00

الأرجنتين
-- : --
الجزائر
الجولة: 2
 استاد جواو هافيلانغ
 19°C
المجموعة D

تفاصيل

01:00

السويد
-- : --
نيجيريا
الجولة: 2
 أرينا دي أمازونيا
 24°C
المجموعة B

تفاصيل

01:00

الدانمارك
-- : --
جنوب أفريقيا
الجولة: 2
 إستاد ماني جارينشا الوطني
 13°C
المجموعة A

تفاصيل

04:00

اليابان
-- : --
كولومبيا
الجولة: 2
 أرينا دي أمازونيا
 24°C
المجموعة B

تفاصيل

04:00

البرازيل
-- : --
العراق
الجولة: 2
 إستاد ماني جارينشا الوطني
 13°C
المجموعة A

تفاصيل




*

----------


## elsmani ali

*الالعاب الاولمبية   اليوم  

رماية
حفرة سيدات
التأهل
اليوم
3:00 م

القوس والسهم
فرق سيدات
دور الـ 16
اليوم
3:00 م

رماية
مسدس هوائي 10م سيدات
التأهل
اليوم
3:00 م

مبارزة
فردي الشيش رجال
دور الـ 64
اليوم
3:00 م

تجديف
فردي مزدوج المجداف‏ سيدات
مباراة التأهل
اليوم
3:00 م

كرة طاولة
فردي سيدات
الجولة 2
اليوم
3:00 م

القوس والسهم
فرق سيدات
دور الـ 16
اليوم
3:25 م

كرة طائرة
مسابقة الرجال
 ايطاليا --  فرنسا     المجموعة "أ"
اليوم
3:30 م

كرة يد
مسابقة الرجال
كراوتيا ----   قطر   المجموعة "أ"
اليوم
3:30 م

تجديف
زوجي بدون قائد دفة رجال
مباراة التأهل
اليوم
3:30 م

رماية
حفرة رجال
المباريات المؤهلة
اليوم
3:30 م


تجديف
زوجي مزدوج المجداف سيدات
مباراة التأهل
اليوم
3:40 م

جمباز فني
متوازي مختلف الارتفاعات سيدات
التأهل
اليوم
3:45 م

جمباز فني
فرق عام سيدات
التأهل
اليوم
3:45 م

جمباز فني
فردي عام سيدات
التأهل
اليوم
3:45 م

جمباز فني
حركات أرضية سيدات
التأهل
اليوم
3:45 م

جمباز فني
عارضة التوازن سيدات
التأهل
اليوم
3:45 م

جمباز فني
حصان القفز سيدات
التأهل
اليوم
3:45 م

القوس والسهم
فرق سيدات
دور الـ 16
اليوم
3:50 م

تجديف
زوجي مزدوج المجداف رجال
مباراة التأهل
اليوم
3:50 م

كرة طائرة شاطئية
مسابقة السيدات
المجموعة "أ"
اليوم
4:00 م

هوكي الحقل
مسابقة السيدات
المجموعة "أ"
اليوم
4:00 م

رفع أثقال
56 كجم رجال
النهائي · المجموعة "ب"
اليوم
4:00 م

مبارزة
فردي الشيش رجال
دور الـ 32
اليوم
4:00 م

تجديف
رباعي خفيف الوزن بدون قائد دفة
مباراة التأهل
اليوم
4:00 م

فروسية
مسابقة الأيام الثلاثة فرق
ترويض الخيول
اليوم
4:00 م

جودو
66 كجم رجال
دور الـ 64
اليوم
4:00 م

كرة طاولة
فردي رجال
الجولة 2
اليوم
4:00 م

فروسية
مسابقة الأيام الثلاثة فردي
ترويض الخيول
اليوم
4:00 م

جودو
52 كجم سيدات
دور الـ 32
اليوم
4:07 م

تجديف
زوجي بدون قائدة دفة سيدات
الجولات التمهيدية
اليوم
4:10 م

القوس والسهم
فرق سيدات
دور الـ 16
اليوم
4:15 م

جودو
66 كجم رجال
دور الـ 32
اليوم
4:28 م


تجديف
زوجي مزدوج المجداف خفيف الوزن سيدات
الجولات التمهيدية
اليوم
4:40 م

كرة المضرب
فردي رجال
الجولة 1
اليوم
4:45 م

رماية
مسدس هوائي 10م سيدات
النهائي
اليوم
5:00 م

كرة طائرة شاطئية
مسابقة السيدات
المجموعة "أ"
اليوم
5:00 م

سباعيات الرجبي
مسابقة السيدات
المجموعة "ب"
اليوم
5:00 م

كرة المضرب
زوجي سيدات
الجولة 1
اليوم
5:00 م

كرة المضرب
زوجي سيدات
الجولة 1
اليوم
5:00 م

هوكي الحقل
مسابقة السيدات
المجموعة "ب"
اليوم
5:00 م

كرة المضرب
فردي سيدات
الجولة 1
اليوم
5:00 م

ملاكمة
الخفيف رجال - 60 كجم
دور الـ 32
اليوم
5:00 م

تجديف
زوجي مزدوج المجداف خفيف الوزن رجال
الجولات التمهيدية
اليوم
5:20 م

جودو
52 كجم سيدات
دور الـ 16
اليوم
5:24 م

كرة يد
مسابقة الرجال
المجموعة "ب"
اليوم
5:30 م

سباعيات الرجبي
مسابقة السيدات
المجموعة "ب"
اليوم
5:30 م
كرة طائرة
مسابقة الرجال
المجموعة "أ"
اليوم
5:35 م
ملاكمة
الوسط رجال - 69 كجم
دور الـ 32
اليوم
5:45 م
جودو
66 كجم رجال
دور الـ 16
اليوم
5:52 م
سباعيات الرجبي
مسابقة السيدات
المجموعة "ج"
اليوم
6:00 م
كرة السلة
مسابقة السيدات
المجموعة "ب"
اليوم
6:00 م
كرة طائرة شاطئية
مسابقة الرجال
المجموعة "ج"
اليوم
6:00 م
تجديف
رباعي بدون قائد دفة رجال
الجولات التمهيدية
اليوم
6:00 م
دراجات على الطريق
سباق طريق سيدات
النهائي
اليوم
6:15 م

جودو
52 كجم سيدات
أدوار ربع النهائي
اليوم
6:20 م
رفع أثقال
53 كجم سيدات
النهائي · المجموعة "ب"
اليوم
6:30 م
سباعيات الرجبي
مسابقة السيدات
المجموعة "ج"
اليوم
6:30 م
هوكي الحقل
مسابقة السيدات
المجموعة "أ"
اليوم
6:30 م
مبارزة
فردي الشيش رجال
دور الـ 16
اليوم
6:30 م
وايتووتر سلالوم
كانو فردي رجال
الجولات التمهيدية
اليوم
6:30 م
جودو
66 كجم رجال
أدوار ربع النهائي
اليوم
6:34 م
ملاكمة
خفيف الثقيل رجال - 81 كجم
دور الـ 32
اليوم
6:45 م
سباعيات الرجبي
مسابقة السيدات
المجموعة "أ"
اليوم
7:00 م
كرة قدم
مسابقة الرجال
المجموعة "ج"
اليوم
7:00 م
كرة طائرة شاطئية
مسابقة الرجال
المجموعة "هـ"
اليوم
7:00 م
سباحة
100م ظهر سيدات
الجولات التمهيدية
اليوم
7:02 م
سباحة
200م حرة رجال
الجولات التمهيدية
اليوم
7:19 م
وايتووتر سلالوم
كاياك فردي رجال
الجولات التمهيدية
اليوم
7:28 م
سباعيات الرجبي
مسابقة السيدات
المجموعة "أ"
اليوم
7:30 م
هوكي الحقل
مسابقة السيدات
المجموعة "أ"
اليوم
7:30 م
كرة طاولة
فردي سيدات
الجولة 2
اليوم
7:30 م
مبارزة
فردي الشيش رجال
أدوار ربع النهائي
اليوم
7:45 م
سباحة
100م صدر سيدات
الجولات التمهيدية
اليوم
7:51 م
كرة المضرب
زوجي رجال
الجولة 1
اليوم
8:00 م
القوس والسهم
فرق سيدات
أدوار ربع النهائي
اليوم
8:00 م
كرة المضرب
زوجي رجال
الجولة 1
اليوم
8:00 م
سباحة
100م ظهر رجال
الجولات التمهيدية
اليوم
8:11 م
كرة السلة
مسابقة الرجال
المجموعة "ب"
اليوم
8:15 م
كرة السلة
مسابقة السيدات
المجموعة "ب"
اليوم
8:15 م
القوس والسهم
فرق سيدات
أدوار ربع النهائي
اليوم
8:25 م
سباحة
400م حرة سيدات
الجولات التمهيدية
اليوم
8:28 م
كرة يد
مسابقة الرجال
المجموعة "أ"
اليوم
8:40 م
القوس والسهم
فرق سيدات
أدوار ربع النهائي
اليوم
8:50 م
سباحة
4×100م تتابع حرة رجال
الجولات التمهيدية
اليوم
8:54 م
كرة طائرة
مسابقة الرجال
المجموعة "ب"
اليوم
9:00 م
رماية
حفرة سيدات
الدور نصف النهائي
اليوم
9:00 م
كرة قدم
مسابقة الرجال
المجموعة "د"
اليوم
9:00 م
القوس والسهم
فرق سيدات
أدوار ربع النهائي
اليوم
9:15 م
كرة المضرب
زوجي سيدات
الجولة 1
اليوم
9:30 م
كرة المضرب
زوجي رجال
الجولة 1
اليوم
9:30 م
كرة المضرب
زوجي سيدات
الجولة 1
اليوم
9:30 م
كرة المضرب
زوجي سيدات
الجولة 1
اليوم
9:30 م
كرة المضرب
زوجي سيدات
الجولة 1
اليوم
9:30 م
كرة طائرة شاطئية
مسابقة السيدات
المجموعة "هـ"
اليوم
9:30 م
كرة المضرب
زوجي سيدات
الجولة 1
اليوم
9:30 م
رماية
حفرة سيدات
الأدوار النهائية · مباراة الميدالية البرونزية
اليوم
9:30 م

رفع أثقال
53 كجم سيدات
النهائي · المجموعة "أ"
اليوم
9:30 م

كرة المضرب
زوجي سيدات
الجولة 1
اليوم
9:30 م
القوس والسهم
فرق سيدات
أدوار نصف النهائي
اليوم
9:43 م
رماية
حفرة سيدات
الأدوار النهائية · مباراة الميدالية الذهبية
اليوم
9:45 م

جودو
52 كجم سيدات
أدوار نصف النهائي
اليوم
9:58 م
كرة قدم
مسابقة الرجال
المجموعة "ج"
اليوم
10:00 م
غطس
متزامن منصة متحركة 3م سيدات
النهائي
اليوم
10:00 م

مبارزة
فردي الشيش رجال
أدوار نصف النهائي
اليوم
10:00 م
سباعيات الرجبي
مسابقة السيدات
أدوار نصف النهائي · المراكز من 9 إلى 12
اليوم
10:00 م
جودو
52 كجم سيدات
أدوار نصف النهائي
اليوم
10:05 م
القوس والسهم
فرق سيدات
أدوار نصف النهائي
اليوم
10:11 م
جودو
66 كجم رجال
أدوار نصف النهائي
اليوم
10:12 م
جودو
66 كجم رجال
أدوار نصف النهائي
اليوم
10:19 م
جودو
52 كجم سيدات
أدوار نصف النهائي · مباراة الميدالية البرونزية "أ"
اليوم
10:26 م

كرة طائرة شاطئية
مسابقة الرجال
المجموعة "ج"
اليوم
10:30 م
سباعيات الرجبي
مسابقة السيدات
أدوار نصف النهائي · المراكز من 9 إلى 12
اليوم
10:30 م
مبارزة
فردي الشيش رجال
أدوار نصف النهائي
اليوم
10:30 م
جودو
52 كجم سيدات
أدوار نصف النهائي · مباراة الميدالية البرونزية "ب"
اليوم
10:33 م

القوس والسهم
فرق سيدات
الأدوار النهائية · مباراة الميدالية البرونزية
اليوم
10:39 م

جودو
52 كجم سيدات
الأدوار النهائية · مباراة الميدالية الذهبية
اليوم
10:40 م

كرة يد
مسابقة الرجال
المجموعة "ب"
اليوم
10:40 م
جودو
66 كجم رجال
أدوار نصف النهائي · مباراة الميدالية البرونزية "أ"
اليوم
10:47 م

جودو
66 كجم رجال
أدوار نصف النهائي · مباراة الميدالية البرونزية "ب"
اليوم
10:54 م

سباعيات الرجبي
مسابقة السيدات
أدوار ربع النهائي · الدور ربع النهائي 1
اليوم
11:00 م
كرة المضرب
زوجي رجال
الجولة 1
اليوم
11:00 م
كرة المضرب
زوجي رجال
الجولة 1
اليوم
11:00 م
كرة المضرب
زوجي سيدات
الجولة 1
اليوم
11:00 م
كرة المضرب
زوجي رجال
الجولة 1
اليوم
11:00 م
كرة المضرب
زوجي رجال
الجولة 1
اليوم
11:00 م
كرة المضرب
زوجي رجال
الجولة 1
اليوم
11:00 م
كرة المضرب
زوجي رجال
الجولة 1
اليوم
11:00 م
هوكي الحقل
مسابقة الرجال
المجموعة "أ"
اليوم
11:00 م
ملاكمة
الخفيف رجال - 60 كجم
دور الـ 32
اليوم
11:00 م
جودو
66 كجم رجال
الأدوار النهائية · مباراة الميدالية الذهبية
اليوم
11:01 م

كرة طائرة
مسابقة الرجال
المجموعة "أ"
اليوم
11:05 م
القوس والسهم
فرق سيدات
الأدوار النهائية · مباراة الميدالية الذهبية
اليوم
11:07 م

مبارزة
فردي الشيش رجال
الأدوار النهائية · مباراة الميدالية البرونزية
اليوم
11:15 م

كرة طائرة شاطئية
مسابقة الرجال
المجموعة "د"
اليوم
11:30 م
سباعيات الرجبي
مسابقة السيدات
أدوار ربع النهائي · الدور ربع النهائي 2
اليوم
11:30 م
كرة السلة
مسابقة السيدات
المجموعة "أ"
اليوم
11:30 م
مبارزة
فردي الشيش رجال
الأدوار النهائية · مباراة الميدالية الذهبية
اليوم
11:45 م

ملاكمة
الوسط رجال - 69 كجم
دور الـ 32
اليوم
11:45 م
سباعيات الرجبي
مسابقة السيدات
أدوار ربع النهائي · الدور ربع النهائي 3
الاثنين، 5 ذو القعدة
12:00 ص
هوكي الحقل
مسابقة الرجال
المجموعة "ب"
الاثنين، 5 ذو القعدة
12:00 ص
كرة قدم
مسابقة الرجال
المجموعة "د"
الاثنين، 5 ذو القعدة
12:00 ص
كرة طاولة
فردي سيدات
الجولة 3
الاثنين، 5 ذو القعدة
12:00 ص
كرة طائرة شاطئية
مسابقة السيدات
المجموعة "د"
الاثنين، 5 ذو القعدة
12:30 ص
سباعيات الرجبي
مسابقة السيدات
أدوار ربع النهائي · الدور ربع النهائي 4
الاثنين، 5 ذو القعدة
12:30 ص
ملاكمة
خفيف الثقيل رجال - 81 كجم
دور الـ 32
الاثنين، 5 ذو القعدة
12:45 ص
كرة قدم
مسابقة الرجال
المجموعة "أ"
الاثنين، 5 ذو القعدة
1:00 ص
كرة السلة
مسابقة الرجال
المجموعة "ب"
الاثنين، 5 ذو القعدة
1:00 ص
كرة قدم
مسابقة الرجال
المجموعة "ب"
الاثنين، 5 ذو القعدة
1:00 ص
رفع أثقال
56 كجم رجال
النهائي · المجموعة "أ"
الاثنين، 5 ذو القعدة
1:00 ص

هوكي الحقل
مسابقة الرجال
المجموعة "أ"
الاثنين، 5 ذو القعدة
1:30 ص
كرة السلة
مسابقة السيدات
المجموعة "أ"
الاثنين، 5 ذو القعدة
1:45 ص
كرة يد
مسابقة الرجال
المجموعة "أ"
الاثنين، 5 ذو القعدة
1:50 ص
كرة طاولة
فردي رجال
الجولة 3
الاثنين، 5 ذو القعدة
2:00 ص
كرة طائرة
مسابقة الرجال
المجموعة "ب"
الاثنين، 5 ذو القعدة
2:30 ص
هوكي الحقل
مسابقة الرجال
المجموعة "أ"
الاثنين، 5 ذو القعدة
2:30 ص
كرة طائرة شاطئية
مسابقة السيدات
المجموعة "هـ"
الاثنين، 5 ذو القعدة
3:00 ص
كرة يد
مسابقة الرجال
المجموعة "ب"
الاثنين، 5 ذو القعدة
3:50 ص
كرة قدم
مسابقة الرجال
المجموعة "أ"
الاثنين، 5 ذو القعدة
4:00 ص
كرة طائرة شاطئية
مسابقة السيدات
المجموعة "د"
الاثنين، 5 ذو القعدة
4:00 ص
كرة قدم
مسابقة الرجال
المجموعة "ب"
الاثنين، 5 ذو القعدة
4:00 ص
سباحة
100م فراشة سيدات
النهائي
الاثنين، 5 ذو القعدة
4:03 ص

سباحة
200م حرة رجال
أدوار نصف النهائي · الدور نصف النهائي 1
الاثنين، 5 ذو القعدة
4:11 ص
سباحة
200م حرة رجال
أدوار نصف النهائي · الدور نصف النهائي 2
الاثنين، 5 ذو القعدة
4:20 ص
سباحة
100م صدر سيدات
أدوار نصف النهائي · الدور نصف النهائي 1
الاثنين، 5 ذو القعدة
4:29 ص
كرة السلة
مسابقة الرجال
المجموعة "ب"
الاثنين، 5 ذو القعدة
4:30 ص
كرة طائرة
مسابقة الرجال
المجموعة "ب"
الاثنين، 5 ذو القعدة
4:35 ص
سباحة
100م صدر سيدات
أدوار نصف النهائي · الدور نصف النهائي 2
الاثنين، 5 ذو القعدة
4:37 ص
سباحة
100 م صدر رجال
النهائي
الاثنين، 5 ذو القعدة
4:53 ص

كرة طائرة شاطئية
مسابقة الرجال
المجموعة "هـ"
الاثنين، 5 ذو القعدة
5:00 ص
سباحة
400م حرة سيدات
النهائي
الاثنين، 5 ذو القعدة
5:01 ص

سباحة
100م ظهر رجال
أدوار نصف النهائي · الدور نصف النهائي 1
الاثنين، 5 ذو القعدة
5:12 ص
سباحة
100م ظهر رجال
أدوار نصف النهائي · الدور نصف النهائي 2
الاثنين، 5 ذو القعدة
5:20 ص
سباحة
100م ظهر سيدات
أدوار نصف النهائي · الدور نصف النهائي 1
الاثنين، 5 ذو القعدة
5:36 ص
سباحة
100م ظهر سيدات
أدوار نصف النهائي · الدور نصف النهائي 2
الاثنين، 5 ذو القعدة
5:44 ص
سباحة
4×100م تتابع حرة رجال
النهائي
الاثنين، 5 ذو القعدة
5:52 ص
*

----------


## elsmani ali

*ريو 2016: برنامج العرب في اليوم الثاني من الأولمبياد


يسعى المصري علاء الدين ابو القاسم على الاقل الى تكرار انجاز لأولمبياد لندن حيث نال فضية سلاح الشيش وذلك عندما يخوض غمار المسابقة غدا الأحد (توقيت ريو) في اولمبياد ريو دي جانيرو.

وكان ابو القاسم دخل التاريخ في لندن كونه اول عربي وافريقي يتوج بميدالية في المبارزة في تاريخ الالعاب.
ويبدأ ابو القاسم مشواره بمواجهة التشيكي الكسندر شوبينيتش، وفي حال تأهله قد يلتقي مع مواطنه طارق عياد الذي سيواجه الايطالي دانييلي كاروزو غدا ايضا.
واكد ابو القاسم ان معنوياته عالية قبيل الدورة وان معسكره التدريبي الأخير في فرنسا حيث يقيم كان "ناجحا للغاية"، واعدا بـ"فوز آخر". ويدخل المنافسات غدا ايضا الجزائري حميد سينتيس حيث سيلتقي مع البريطاني ريتشارد كروزه.                 
باسيل أمل لبنان         
وترغب الرامية راي باسيل في تحقيق حلم أكثر من أربعة ملايين لبناني، لكونها مرشحة لإعادة اسم "بلاد الأرز" الى لائحة الميداليات الأولمبية بعد غياب 36 عاما، عندما تشارك في مسابقة الحفرة الاولمبية "التراب" غدا.
وتعود الميدالية الأخيرة للبنان في الألعاب الأولمبية عندما انتزع حسن بشارة برونزية المصارعة اليونانية-الرومانية لوزن فوق الثقيل في اولمبياد موسكو 1980.
وتخوض 3 راميات عربيات هن التونسية ألفة الشارني والمصرية عفاف الهدهد والعمانية واضحة البلوشي مسابقة مسدس الهواء المضغوط.
وتشارك باسيل في الألعاب بموجب بطاقة دعوة استحقتها نظرا الى نتائجها القوية في غالبية مشاركاتها الخارجية، فهي أحرزت لقب بطلة آسيا في الكويت قبل ان تشطب نتائجها لاحقا بسبب تعليق أنشطة الرياضة الكويتية من قبل اللجنة الاولمبية الدولية، كما حققت انجازا جديدا بفوزها بدورة قبرص الدولية في الرماية من الحفرة الاولمبية "تراب"، المرحلة الاولى من 5 مراحل ضمن بطولة العالم، المرتبة الثانية في بطولة العالم في حزيران/يونيو في باكو.
وخضعت باسيل المصنفة الأولى في العالم طبقا لتصنيف الاتحاد الدولي للرماية، لمعسكر إعدادي أخير في تركيا قبل توجهها الى ريو دي جانيرو في تركيا.                 
ربيعي أمل المغرب                 
ويدخل الملاكم المغربي محمد ربيعي بطل العالم في وزن 69 كلغ المنافسات لخوض الدور الثاني بعدما اعفي من الاول، وهو سيلاقي الفائز في المباراة بين الكيني رايتون ندوكو اوكويري والروسي اندري زامكوفوي.
وتعقد امال كبيرة على ربيعي لانتزاع الذهب الاولمبي للمرة الاولى في تاريخ المغرب، وبالتالي معانقة منصة التتويج للمرة الاولى في الملاكمة منذ اولمبياد سيدني عندما نال الطاهر التمسماني برونزية وزن 57 كلغ، علما بان الملاكمين المغاربة حصدوا 3 برونزيات حتى الان (احرز الشقيقان عبد الحق ومحمد عشيق في 1988 و1992 في وزني 54 و57 كلغ على التوالي.
كما يدخل المنافسة ايضا الجزائري عبد الحفيظ بن شبلة في وزن 81 كلغ بعدما اعفي بدوره من خوض الدور الاول وسيلاقي الفائز في المباراة بين الروسي بيتر خاموكوف والفنزويلي البير رامون راميريز.                 
جود فهمي ثاني سعودية في منافسات الجودو                
وتبدأ السعودية جود فهمي مشاركتها التاريخية في الالعاب الاولمبية عندما تخوض منافسات وزن تحت 52 كلغ في الجودو.
وفهمي هي واحدة بين 4 رياضيات سعوديات يشاركن في اولمبياد ريو، وثاني سعودية تخوض منافسات الجودو في ثاني مشاركة للسعوديات في الاولمبياد بعد وجدان الشرخاني في اولمبياد لندن.
وتمثلت المرأة السعودية في لندن 2012 بوجدان شهرخاني في رياضة الجودو، وسارة العطار في ألعاب القوى، إذ خسرت الأولى مباراتها في 82 ثانية، وخرجت الثانية من تصفيات سباق 800 م، إذ حلت بفارق 30 ثانية خلف أقرب المشاركات إليها.
وتشارك العطار في سباق الماراتون في ريو دي جانيرو.
والرياضيتان السعوديتان الأخريان في ريو هما العداءة كاريمان ابو الجدايل (100 م) والمبارزة لبنى العمير.
ولم تشرك السعودية أية رياضية في دورة الألعاب الآسيوية الـ17 التي أقيمت في إينشيون بكوريا الجنوبية أواخر الصيف الماضي.
وكانت اللجنة الأولمبية الدولية أصدرت قانونا قبل أعوام، يفرض على كل اللجان الأولمبية الوطنية إشراك رياضية واحدة على الأقل في الدورات الأولمبية توافقا مع الميثاق الأولمبي.
وتلتقي فهمي مع كريستيان لوجنتي من موريشيوس.
وفي الوزن ذاته، تلعب التونسية هالة العياري معد البرازيلية إريكا ميراندا.
ولدى الرجال، وفي وزن تحت 66 كلغ، يلعب الجيبوتي انس حسين مع الصيني دوامبين ما، والجزائري هود زورداني مع الروسينامي ييغال كوبينسكي، والمغربي عماد باسو مع الاسترالي ناثان كاتزن، والسعودي سليمان حماد مع المنغولي تومورخوليغ دافادور.
وفي السباحة، يخوض الفلسطيني احمد جبريل والاردني خضر بقلة والتونسي احمد المثلوثي والمصري مروان القماش تصفيات سباق 200 م حرة، والاماراتي يعقوب السعدي والمغربي ادريس لحريشي والقطري نوح الخليفي تصفيات سباق 100 م ظهرا، والليبية داليا حجول تصفيات سباق 100 م صدرا، واللبنانية غابرييلا الدويهي تصفيات سباق 400 م حرة.                 
الألعاب الجماعية                
وتنطلق غدا مسابقة كرة اليد للرجال والتي تشهد مشاركة منتخبات قطر ومصر وتونس.
وتلعب قطر مع كرواتيا، وتونس مع فرنسا في الجولة الاولى من منافسات المجموعة الاولى، ومصر مع سلوفينيا ضمن المجموعة الثانية.
كما تنطلق منافسات الكرة الطائرة للرجال حيث يلتقي المنتخب المصري، ممثل العرب الوحيد، مع نظيره البولندي ضمن منافسات المجموعة الثانية.
ويخوض ممثلا العرب في كرة القدم العراق والجزائر اختبارين ساخنين في الجولة الثانية عندما تلتقي الاولى مع البرازيل صاحبة الضيافة والساعية الى الذهب الاولمبي للمرة الاولى في تاريخها، والثانية مع الارجنتين المتوجة بلقب نسختي 2004 في اثينا و2008 في بكين، ضمن المجموعتين الاولى والرابعة على التوالي.  
*

----------


## elsmani ali

*نهائيات كرة الطائرة بأولمبياد ريو دي جانيرو 2016 - رجال
20162012200820042000199619921988198419801976197219  681964
المباريات الحاليةالمجموعاتربع النهائينصف النهائيالميدالية البرونزيةالميدالية الذهبية
- خيارات -تاريخ المسابقةأخبار





الفرق الأربعة الأولى هي من تضمن ترشحها في كل مجموعة وتمر الى الدور الربع النهائي

الأحد 7 أغسطس 2016

15:30
إيطاليا
ن : ن
فرنسا
 صالة ماراكانازينيو - ريو دي جانيرو
 22°C
المجموعة A

تفاصيل

17:35
البرازيل
ن : ن
المكسيك
 صالة ماراكانازينيو - ريو دي جانيرو
 22°C
المجموعة A

تفاصيل

21:00
بولندا
ن : ن
مصر
 صالة ماراكانازينيو - ريو دي جانيرو
 22°C
المجموعة B

تفاصيل

23:05
الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية
ن : ن
كندا
 صالة ماراكانازينيو - ريو دي جانيرو
 22°C
المجموعة A

تفاصيل

الاثنين 8 أغسطس 2016

02:30
روسيا
ن : ن
كوبا
 صالة ماراكانازينيو - ريو دي جانيرو
 22°C
المجموعة B

تفاصيل

04:35
الأرجنتين
ن : ن
إيران
 صالة ماراكانازينيو - ريو دي جانيرو
 22°C
المجموعة B


*

----------


## elsmani ali

*السبت 6 أغسطس 2016

15:30
اليابان
1 : 3
كوريا الجنوبية
 صالة ماراكانازينيو - ريو دي جانيرو
المجموعة A

25
15
17
21

19
25
25
25



تفاصيل

17:35
الصين
2 : 3
هولندا
 صالة ماراكانازينيو - ريو دي جانيرو
المجموعة B

تفاصيل

21:00
البرازيل
3 : 0
الكاميرون
 صالة ماراكانازينيو - ريو دي جانيرو
المجموعة A

25
25
25

14
21
13



تفاصيل

23:05
الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية
3 : 0
بورتو ريكو
 صالة ماراكانازينيو - ريو دي جانيرو
المجموعة B

25
25
25

17
22
17



تفاصيل

الأحد 7 أغسطس 2016

02:30
روسيا
3 : 0
الأرجنتين
 صالة ماراكانازينيو - ريو دي جانيرو
المجموعة A

25
25
25

13
10
16



تفاصيل

04:35
صربيا
3 : 0
إيطاليا
لا نتائج حية لهذه المباراة
 صالة ماراكانازينيو - ريو دي جانيرو
المجموعة B



الاثنين 8 أغسطس 2016

15:30
الصين
ن : ن
إيطاليا
 صالة ماراكانازينيو - ريو دي جانيرو
 22°C
المجموعة B

تفاصيل

17:35
اليابان
ن : ن
الكاميرون
 صالة ماراكانازينيو - ريو دي جانيرو
 22°C
المجموعة A

تفاصيل

21:00
الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية
ن : ن
هولندا
 صالة ماراكانازينيو - ريو دي جانيرو
 22°C
المجموعة B

تفاصيل

23:05
صربيا
ن : ن
بورتو ريكو
 صالة ماراكانازينيو - ريو دي جانيرو
 22°C
المجموعة B

تفاصيل

الثلاثاء 9 أغسطس 2016

02:30
روسيا
ن : ن
كوريا الجنوبية
 صالة ماراكانازينيو - ريو دي جانيرو
 22°C
المجموعة A

تفاصيل

04:35
البرازيل
ن : ن
الأرجنتين
 صالة ماراكانازينيو - ريو دي جانيرو
 22°C
المجموعة A

تفاصيل


*

----------


## elsmani ali

*المجموعات
2016201220082004200019961992198819841980
المباريات الحاليةالمجموعاتربع النهائينصف النهائيالميدالية البرونزيةالميدالية الذهبية
المراكزالمباريات
- خيارات -تاريخ المسابقةأخبار





المجموعة A


الترتيب
المباريات
الأشواط
النقاط

آخر مباريات
الفريق

لعب
فاز
خسر
متبقية
له
عليه
الفرق

1
البرازيل
Brazil
1
1
0
2
3
0
3
3



1
روسيا
Russia
1
1
0
2
3
0
3
3



3
كوريا الجنوبية
Korea S.
1
1
0
2
3
1
2
3



4
اليابان
Japan
1
0
1
2
1
3
-2
0



5
الكاميرون
Cameroon
1
0
1
3
0
3
-3
0



5
الأرجنتين
Argentina
1
0
1
3
0
3
-3
0



المجموعة B


الترتيب
المباريات
الأشواط
النقاط

آخر مباريات
الفريق

لعب
فاز
خسر
متبقية
له
عليه
الفرق

1
الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية
USA
1
1
0
2
3
0
3
3



1
صربيا
Serbia
1
1
0
3
3
0
3
3



3
هولندا
Netherlands
1
1
0
2
3
2
1
2



4
الصين
China
1
0
1
3
2
3
-1
1



5
بورتو ريكو
Puerto Rico
1
0
1
2
0
3
-3
0



5
إيطاليا
Italy
1
0
1
2
0
3
-3
0










*

----------


## elsmani ali

*نهائيات التنس الأولمبية ريو دي جانيرو 2016 - رجال
201620122008
المباريات الحاليةالدور 1الدور 2الدور 3ربع النهائينصف النهائيالميدالية البرونزيةالميدالية الذهبية
- خيارات -تاريخ المسابقةأخبار





بطولات دولية وودية

نهائيات التنس الأولمبية ريو دي جانيرو - رجال

22°C
1 أغسطس - 31 أغسطس
عدد المشاركين: 64
أرضية عشبية
ملاعب خارجية
بطل الموسم السابق:
آندي موراي - بريطانيا



السبت 6 أغسطس 2016

16:50
ألبرت راموس فينولاس - أسبانيا
0 : 2
كي نيشيكوري - اليابان

2
4

6
6


تفاصيل

17:10
ريكاردس بيرانكس - ليتوانيا
0 : 2
جون ميلمان - أستراليا

0
0

6
6


تفاصيل

18:50
غريغور ديميتروف - بلغاريا
0 : 2
مارين شيليتش - كرواتيا

1
4

6
6


تفاصيل

18:55
جوردن تومسون - أستراليا
0 : 2
كيلي إيدموند - بريطانيا

4
2

6
6


تفاصيل

19:20
تارو دانييل - اليابان
2 : 0
جاك سوك - الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية

6
6

4
4


تفاصيل

20:25
مالك الجزيري - تونس
1 : 2
جو ويلفريد تسونغا - فرنسا

6
5
3

4
7
6


تفاصيل

20:40
غستو إلياس - البرتغال
2 : 0
تاناسي كوكيناكيس - أستراليا

7
7

6
6


تفاصيل

20:50
دينيس كودلا - الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية
0 : 2
آندرج مارتن - سلوفاكيا

0
3

6
6


تفاصيل

20:55
أندرياس سيبي - إيطاليا
2 : 1
إليا مارشينكو - أوكرانيا

6
3
7
0

3
6
6
0


تفاصيل

21:35
برايان بيكر - الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية
1 : 2
يوشي سوجيتا - اليابان

7
5
4

5
7
6


تفاصيل

22:20
بورنا تشوريتش - كرواتيا
0 : 2
جيل سيمون - فرنسا

4
6

6
7


تفاصيل

22:50
داريان كينغ - بربادوس
0 : 2
جونسون ستيف - الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية

3
2

6
6


تفاصيل

23:35
يفغيني دونسكوي - روسيا
2 : 0
يان لينارد شترف - ألمانيا

6
6

3
4


تفاصيل

23:40
فيليب كولشرايبر - ألمانيا
2 : 1
غيدو بيلا - الأرجنتين

4
6
6

6
1
2


تفاصيل

الأحد 7 أغسطس 2016

00:10
خوان موناكو - الأرجنتين
2 : 0
ميرزا باسيتش - البوسنة والهرسك

6
6

2
2


تفاصيل

00:15
جومر دامر - البوسنة والهرسك
0 : 2
دودي سيلا - الكيان الصهيوني

4
4

6
6


تفاصيل

04:25
غايل مونفيس - فرنسا
2 : 0
فاسيك بوسبيسيل - كندا

6
6

1
3


تفاصيل

16:45
داستن براون - ألمانيا
-- : --
توماز بيلوتشي - البرازيل

تفاصيل

17:00
جيل مولر - لوكسمبرج
-- : --
جيرزي يانوفيتش - بولندا

تفاصيل

17:00
دافيد فيرير - أسبانيا
-- : --
دينيس إيستومن - أوزبكستان

تفاصيل

17:00
روبرتو باوتيستا أغوت - أسبانيا
-- : --
أندريه كوزنيتسوف - روسيا

تفاصيل

17:00
روجيريو دوترا سيلفا - البرازيل
-- : --
توماس فابيانو - إيطاليا

تفاصيل

18:30
رافاييل نادال - أسبانيا
-- : --
فيديريكو ديلبونيس - الأرجنتين

تفاصيل

18:30
فابيو فونيني - إيطاليا
-- : --
فيكتور إستريلا - الدومينيكان

تفاصيل

18:30
جواو سوسا - البرتغال
-- : --
روبن هاسه - هولندا

تفاصيل

18:30
هسون لو ين - تايوان
-- : --
باولو لورينزي - إيطاليا

تفاصيل

19:45
فيكتور ترويتشكي - صربيا
-- : --
آندي موراي - بريطانيا

تفاصيل

20:00
صامويل غروث - أستراليا
-- : --
ديفيد غوفان - بلجيكا

تفاصيل

20:00
بينوا بيير - فرنسا
-- : --
لوكاس روسول - التشيك

تفاصيل

21:30
بابلو كويفاس - أوروجواي
-- : --
نيكولاس باسيلاشفلي - جورجيا

تفاصيل

الاثنين 8 أغسطس 2016

02:15
نوفاك جوكوفيتش - صربيا
-- : --
خوان مارتن ديل بوترو - الأرجنتين

تفاصيل








*

----------


## elsmani ali

*نهائيات التنس بأولمبياد ريو دي جانيرو 2016 - نساء
201620122008
المباريات الحاليةالدور 1الدور 2الدور 3ربع النهائينصف النهائيالميدالية البرونزيةالميدالية الذهبية
- خيارات -تاريخ المسابقةأخبار





بطولات دولية وودية

نهائيات التنس الأولمبية ريو دي جانيرو - نساء

22°C
1 أغسطس - 31 أغسطس
عدد المشاركين: 64
أرضية عشبية
ملاعب خارجية
بطل الموسم السابق:
سيرينا ويليامز - الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية



السبت 6 أغسطس 2016

17:10
باربورا ستريكوفا - التشيك
2 : 0
يانينا فيكماير - بلجيكا

7
6

6
1


تفاصيل

17:10
ساره ايراني - إيطاليا
2 : 1
كيكي بيرتنس - هولندا

4
6
6

6
4
3


تفاصيل

17:10
ماديسون كيز - الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية
2 : 0
دانكا كوفينيتش - المجر

6
6

3
3


تفاصيل

17:10
آنا كونجو - كرواتيا
2 : 0
أنيكا بيك - ألمانيا

7
6

6
1


تفاصيل

17:15
ليسيا تشرينكو - أوكرانيا
-- : --
كريستينا ملادينوفيتش - فرنسا
ألغيت

تفاصيل

17:15
الكسندرا كرينيش - صربيا
0 : 2
كريستينا ملادينوفيتش - فرنسا

1
4

6
6


تفاصيل

18:25
تيميا باشينسكي - سويسرا
1 : 2
شواي تشانج - الصين

7
4
6
0

6
6
7
0


تفاصيل

18:30
آنا ايفانوفيتش - صربيا
1 : 2
كارلا سواريز نافارو - أسبانيا

6
1
2

2
6
6


تفاصيل

18:30
أنُس جابر - تونس
1 : 2
داريا كستكينا - روسيا

6
6
1

3
7
6


تفاصيل

19:55
هيذر واتسون - بريطانيا
2 : 1
شواي بينغ - الصين

6
6
6

4
7
3


تفاصيل

20:20
سيساي تشينج - الصين
2 : 0
أجنيشكا ردفانسكا - بولندا

6
7

4
5


تفاصيل

20:25
مونيكا نيكوليسكو - رومانيا
2 : 0
فيرونيكا سيبيد رويغ - باراجواي

6
6

2
3


تفاصيل

20:50
لوسي سافاروفا - التشيك
2 : 1
كارين ناب - إيطاليا

4
6
6

6
1
1


تفاصيل

21:10
أندريا بيتكوفيتش - ألمانيا
1 : 2
يلينا سفيتولينا - أوكرانيا

6
1
3

2
6
6


تفاصيل

23:15
مايدا لينيتي - بولندا
0 : 2
أنستازيا بافليوتشينكوفا - روسيا

0
3

6
6


تفاصيل

الأحد 7 أغسطس 2016

00:30
أوجيني بوشار - كندا
2 : 0
سلوان ستيفنز - الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية

6
6

3
3


تفاصيل

00:50
كيرستن فليبكنز - بلجيكا
2 : 1
فينوس ويليامز - الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية

4
6
7

6
3
6


تفاصيل

01:55
آنا كارولينا شميدلوفا - سلوفاكيا
2 : 0
روبرتا فينشي - إيطاليا

7
6

5
4


تفاصيل

17:00
سفتلانا كوزنتسوفا - روسيا
-- : --
كيانغ وانغ - الصين

تفاصيل

17:00
ماريانا دوكي مارينو - كولومبيا
-- : --
أنجليك كيربر - ألمانيا

تفاصيل

17:00
مونيكا بويغ - بورتو ريكو
-- : --
بولونا هيركوغ - سلوفينيا

تفاصيل

18:15
سيرينا ويليامز - الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية
-- : --
داريا غافريلوفا - أستراليا

تفاصيل

18:30
كارولين فوزنياكي - الدانمارك
-- : --
سو وي هسي - تايوان
ألغيت

تفاصيل

18:30
بيترا كفيتوفا - التشيك
-- : --
تيميا بابوش - المجر

تفاصيل

18:30
ايكاترينا ماكروفا - روسيا
-- : --
تشالا بويوكاكاتشاي - تركيا

تفاصيل

18:30
ميساكي دوي - اليابان
-- : --
ياروسلافا شفيدوفا - كازاخستان

تفاصيل

18:30
ناو هيبينو - اليابان
-- : --
إرينا كاميليا بيجو - رومانيا

تفاصيل

20:00
سمانثا ستوسور - أستراليا
-- : --
يلينا أوستبنكو - لاتفيا

تفاصيل

20:00
يوهانا لارسون - السويد
-- : --
أليز كورنيه - فرنسا

تفاصيل

20:00
لورا سيغموند - ألمانيا
-- : --
تسزفيتانا بيرونكوفا - بلغاريا

تفاصيل

20:00
كارولين جارسيا - فرنسا
-- : --
تاليانا بيريرا - البرازيل

تفاصيل

21:30
ستيفاني فوغت - ليشتنشتاين
-- : --
جوانا كونتا - بريطانيا

تفاصيل

الاثنين 8 أغسطس 2016

00:45
جاربين موجوروزا بلانكو - أسبانيا
-- : --
يلينا يانكوفيتش - صربيا

تفاصيل


*

----------


## elsmani ali

*https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3hLXWdRs768


ريو 2016: ملخص اليوم الأول
*

----------


## elsmani ali

*https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=amRlpnX05NE


أستراليا 2-2 ألمانيا
*

----------


## elsmani ali

*نهائيات كرة اليد بأولمبياد ريو دي جانيرو 2016 - رجال
20162012200820042000
المباريات الحاليةالمجموعاتتحديد المراكز 9-12ربع النهائينصف النهائيتحديد المراكز 5 - 8الميدالية البرونزيةالميدالية الذهبية
- خيارات -تاريخ المسابقةأخبار





الفرق الأربعة الأولى هي من تضمن ترشحها في كل مجموعة وتمر الى الدور الربع النهائي

الأحد 7 أغسطس 2016

15:30
كرواتيا
ن : ن
قطر
المجموعة A

تفاصيل

17:30
السويد
ن : ن
ألمانيا
المجموعة B

تفاصيل

20:40
الدانمارك
ن : ن
الأرجنتين
المجموعة A

تفاصيل

22:40
بولندا
ن : ن
البرازيل
المجموعة B

تفاصيل

الاثنين 8 أغسطس 2016

01:50
فرنسا
ن : ن
تونس
المجموعة A

تفاصيل

03:50
سلوفينيا
ن : ن
مصر
المجموعة B

تفاصيل


*

----------


## elsmani ali

*الجدول الزمني  للسودانين المشاركيين في اولمبياد ريو 2016

جودو
90 كجم رجال
دور الـ 32
الأربعاء، 7 اغسطس
4:35 مساء


سباحة
50م حرة رجال
الجولات التمهيدية
الخميس، 8 اغسطس
7:02 مساء
سباحة
50م حرة سيدات
الجولات التمهيدية
الجمعة، 9 اغسطس
7:02 مساء
*

----------


## الحريف

*جدول و مواعيد مشاركات ابطال السودان في اولمبياد ريو 2016



مع إنطلاق دورة الالعاب الاولمبية في ريو دي جانيرو البرازيلية 2016 نقدم لكم المشاركين السودانين في الاولمبياد بالاضافة للجدول الزمني للمسابقات .

من المنتظر ان يمثل السودان في التظاهرة الدولية 6 اسماء موزعة على ثلاث رياضات مختلفة هي العاب القوى بثلاث مشاركين و السباحة مشاركين اثنين و مشارك وحيد في الجودو .

حيث يمثل الوطن في رياضة العاب القوى كل من آمنة بخيت في سباقات الـ100 متر ، و احمد آدم محمد علي في سباقات الـ200 متر و عبدالله ترجان في سباق الـ3000 متر موانع .

فيما يحمل الراية في السباحة كل من عبد العزيز عبدالله في السباحة الحرة 50 متر و حنين سامي ايضاً في السباحة الحرة 50 متر .

فيما يحمل راية السودان في رياضة الجودو إسلام منير في وزن 90 كيلو .

يفتتح إسلام منير مشوار السودان في اليوم الخامس من الاولمبياد يوم الاربعاء 10 اغسطس عن الساعة 4:35 عصراً في دور الـ32 من مسابقة الجودو بمواجهة كولتون براون من الولايات المتحدة الامريكية في حال تأهله سيلعب بقية المراحل في نفس اليوم .



فيما يبدأ عبدالعزيز عبدالله في السباحة يوم الخميس 11 اغسطس من الجولات التمهيدية عن الساعة السابعة مساءً في حال تأهله سيلعب ادوار نصف النهائي فجر الجمعة عند الساعة الرابعة فجراً .

و حنين سامي في منافسات السيدات يوم الجمعة 12 اغسطس في نفس التوقيت 7:00 مساءً وفي حال التأهل ستلعب ادوار نصف النهائي عند الساعة الخامسة من فجر السبت .

فيما يبدأ مشوار ابطال السودان في العاب القوى يوم الاثنين 15 اغسطس عن الساعة 4:25 دقيقة عصراً بمشاركة عبدالله ترجان في سباقات 3000 متر موانع و في حال التأهل سيلعب الدور النهائي يوم الاربعاء 17 اغسطس عند الساعة 5:50 عصراً .

و ايضاً يفتتح احمد ادم محمد علي مشواره في سباقات الـ200 متر يوم الثلاثاء 16 اغسطس من الادوار التمهيدية عند الساعة 5:50 عصراً . وفي حال التأهل لادوار نصف النهائي سيلعب يوم الخميس 18 اغسطس عند الخامسة فجراً .

و تفتتح آمنة بخيت مشوارها في سباقات 800 متر يوم الاربعاء 17 اغسطس من الادوار التمهيدية عند الخامسة والنصف عصراً و في حال التأهل لنصف النهائي ستلعب يوم الجمعة 19 اغسطس عن الساعة 3:15 فجراً .

كل التوفيق لابطال السودان في اكبر التظاهرات الرياضية في العالم
                        	*

----------


## elsmani ali

*نتائج كل الالعاب   امس 

كرة اليد : 

نهائيات كرة اليد بأولمبياد ريو دي جانيرو 2016 - رجال
20162012200820042000
المباريات الحاليةالمجموعاتتحديد المراكز 9-12ربع النهائينصف النهائيتحديد المراكز 5 - 8الميدالية البرونزيةالميدالية الذهبية
- خيارات -تاريخ المسابقةأخبار





الفرق الأربعة الأولى هي من تضمن ترشحها في كل مجموعة وتمر الى الدور الربع النهائي

الأحد 7 أغسطس 2016

15:30
كرواتيا
23 : 30
قطر
المجموعة A
8
:
15
نتيجة الشوط الأول



تفاصيل

17:30
السويد
29 : 32
ألمانيا
المجموعة B
15
:
18
نتيجة الشوط الأول



تفاصيل

20:40
الدانمارك
25 : 19
الأرجنتين
المجموعة A
10
:
10
نتيجة الشوط الأول

15
:
9
نتيجة الوقت الأصلي



تفاصيل

22:40
بولندا
32 : 34
البرازيل
المجموعة B
13
:
16
نتيجة الشوط الأول



تفاصيل

الاثنين 8 أغسطس 2016

01:50
فرنسا
25 : 23
تونس
المجموعة A
16
:
11
نتيجة الشوط الأول



تفاصيل

03:50
سلوفينيا
27 : 26
مصر
المجموعة B
15
:
15
نتيجة الشوط الأول



تف



ترتيب المجموعات : 

نهائيات كرة اليد بأولمبياد ريو دي جانيرو 2016 - رجال
المجموعات
20162012200820042000
المباريات الحاليةالمجموعاتتحديد المراكز 9-12ربع النهائينصف النهائيتحديد المراكز 5 - 8الميدالية البرونزيةالميدالية الذهبية
المراكزالمباريات
- خيارات -تاريخ المسابقةأخبار





الفرق الأربعة الأولى هي من تضمن ترشحها في كل مجموعة وتمر الى الدور الربع النهائي

المجموعة A


الترتيب
المباريات
أهداف
نقاط

آخر مباريات
الفريق

لعب
فاز
تعادل
خسر
متبقية
له
عليه
الفرق

1
قطر
Qatar
1
1
0
0
4
30
23
7
3



2
الدانمارك
Denmark
1
1
0
0
4
25
19
6
3



3
فرنسا
France
1
1
0
0
4
25
23
2
3



4
تونس
Tunisia
1
0
0
1
4
23
25
-2
1



5
الأرجنتين
Argentina
1
0
0
1
4
19
25
-6
1



6
كرواتيا
Croatia
1
0
0
1
4
23
30
-7
1



المجموعة B


الترتيب
المباريات
أهداف
نقاط

آخر مباريات
الفريق

لعب
فاز
تعادل
خسر
متبقية
له
عليه
الفرق

1
ألمانيا
Germany
1
1
0
0
4
32
29
3
3



2
البرازيل
Brazil
1
1
0
0
4
34
32
2
3



3
سلوفينيا
Slovenia
1
1
0
0
4
27
26
1
3



4
مصر
Egypt
1
0
0
1
4
26
27
-1
1



5
بولندا
Poland
1
0
0
1
4
32
34
-2
1



6
السويد
Sweden
1
0
0
1
4
29
32
-3
1










*

----------


## elsmani ali

*كرة الطائرة  رجال 

نهائيات كرة الطائرة بأولمبياد ريو دي جانيرو 2016 - رجال
20162012200820042000199619921988198419801976197219  681964
المباريات الحاليةالمجموعاتربع النهائينصف النهائيالميدالية البرونزيةالميدالية الذهبية
- خيارات -تاريخ المسابقةأخبار





الفرق الأربعة الأولى هي من تضمن ترشحها في كل مجموعة وتمر الى الدور الربع النهائي

الأحد 7 أغسطس 2016

15:30
إيطاليا
3 : 0
فرنسا
 صالة ماراكانازينيو - ريو دي جانيرو
المجموعة A

25
25
25

20
20
15



تفاصيل

17:35
البرازيل
3 : 1
المكسيك
 صالة ماراكانازينيو - ريو دي جانيرو
المجموعة A

23
25
25
25

25
19
14
18



تفاصيل

21:00
بولندا
3 : 0
مصر
 صالة ماراكانازينيو - ريو دي جانيرو
المجموعة B

25
25
25

18
20
17



تفاصيل

23:05
الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية
0 : 3
كندا
 صالة ماراكانازينيو - ريو دي جانيرو
المجموعة A

23
17
23

25
25
25



تفاصيل

الاثنين 8 أغسطس 2016

02:30
روسيا
3 : 1
كوبا
 صالة ماراكانازينيو - ريو دي جانيرو
المجموعة B

25
25
22
25

17
19
25
18



تفاصيل

04:35
الأرجنتين
3 : 0
إيران
 صالة ماراكانازينيو - ريو دي جانيرو
المجموعة B

25
26
25

23
24
18



تفاصيل





ترتيب المجموعات 


نهائيات كرة الطائرة بأولمبياد ريو دي جانيرو 2016 - رجال
المجموعات
20162012200820042000199619921988198419801976197219  681964
المباريات الحاليةالمجموعاتربع النهائينصف النهائيالميدالية البرونزيةالميدالية الذهبية
المراكزالمباريات
- خيارات -تاريخ المسابقةأخبار





الفرق الأربعة الأولى هي من تضمن ترشحها في كل مجموعة وتمر الى الدور الربع النهائي

المجموعة A


الترتيب
المباريات
الأشواط
النقاط

آخر مباريات
الفريق

لعب
فاز
خسر
متبقية
له
عليه
الفرق

1
إيطاليا
Italy
1
1
0
2
3
0
3
3



1
كندا
Canada
1
1
0
2
3
0
3
3



3
البرازيل
Brazil
1
1
0
2
3
1
2
3



4
المكسيك
Mexico
1
0
1
2
1
3
-2
0



5
فرنسا
France
1
0
1
3
0
3
-3
0



5
الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية
USA
1
0
1
3
0
3
-3
0



المجموعة B


الترتيب
المباريات
الأشواط
النقاط

آخر مباريات
الفريق

لعب
فاز
خسر
متبقية
له
عليه
الفرق

1
بولندا
Poland
1
1
0
2
3
0
3
3



1
الأرجنتين
Argentina
1
1
0
2
3
0
3
3



3
روسيا
Russia
1
1
0
2
3
1
2
3



4
كوبا
Cuba
1
0
1
2
1
3
-2
0



5
مصر
Egypt
1
0
1
3
0
3
-3
0



5
إيران
Iran
1
0
1
3
0
3
-3
0










*

----------


## elsmani ali

*كرة التنس  رجال

نهائيات التنس الأولمبية ريو دي جانيرو 2016 - رجال
201620122008
المباريات الحاليةالدور 1الدور 2الدور 3ربع النهائينصف النهائيالميدالية البرونزيةالميدالية الذهبية
- خيارات -تاريخ المسابقةأخبار





بطولات دولية وودية

نهائيات التنس الأولمبية ريو دي جانيرو - رجال

22°C
6 أغسطس - 14 أغسطس
عدد المشاركين: 64
أرضية صلبة
ملاعب خارجية
بطل الموسم السابق:
آندي موراي - بريطانيا



السبت 6 أغسطس 2016

16:50
ألبرت راموس فينولاس - أسبانيا
0 : 2
(4) كي نيشيكوري - اليابان

2
4

6
6


تفاصيل

17:10
ريكاردس بيرانكس - ليتوانيا
0 : 2
جون ميلمان - أستراليا

0
0

6
6


تفاصيل

18:50
غريغور ديميتروف - بلغاريا
0 : 2
(9) مارين شيليتش - كرواتيا

1
4

6
6


تفاصيل

18:55
جوردن تومسون - أستراليا
0 : 2
كيلي إيدموند - بريطانيا

4
2

6
6


تفاصيل

19:20
تارو دانييل - اليابان
2 : 0
(14) جاك سوك - الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية

6
6

4
4


تفاصيل

20:25
مالك الجزيري - تونس
1 : 2
(5) جو ويلفريد تسونغا - فرنسا

6
5
3

4
7
6


تفاصيل

20:40
غستو إلياس - البرتغال
2 : 0
تاناسي كوكيناكيس - أستراليا

7
7

6
6


تفاصيل

20:50
دينيس كودلا - الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية
0 : 2
آندرج مارتن - سلوفاكيا

0
3

6
6


تفاصيل

20:55
أندرياس سيبي - إيطاليا
2 : 1
إليا مارشينكو - أوكرانيا

6
3
7
0

3
6
6
0


تفاصيل

21:35
برايان بيكر - الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية
1 : 2
يوشي سوجيتا - اليابان

7
5
4

5
7
6


تفاصيل

22:20
بورنا تشوريتش - كرواتيا
0 : 2
(15) جيل سيمون - فرنسا

4
6

6
7


تفاصيل

22:50
داريان كينغ - بربادوس
0 : 2
(12) جونسون ستيف - الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية

3
2

6
6


تفاصيل

23:35
يفغيني دونسكوي - روسيا
2 : 0
يان لينارد شترف - ألمانيا

6
6

3
4


تفاصيل

23:40
(13) فيليب كولشرايبر - ألمانيا
2 : 1
غيدو بيلا - الأرجنتين

4
6
6

6
1
2


تفاصيل

الأحد 7 أغسطس 2016

00:10
خوان موناكو - الأرجنتين
2 : 0
ميرزا باسيتش - البوسنة والهرسك

6
6

2
2


تفاصيل

00:15
جومر دامر - البوسنة والهرسك
0 : 2
دودي سيلا - الكيان الصهيوني

4
4

6
6


تفاصيل

04:25
(6) غايل مونفيس - فرنسا
2 : 0
فاسيك بوسبيسيل - كندا

6
6

1
3


تفاصيل

16:50
داستن براون - ألمانيا
0 : 2
توماز بيلوتشي - البرازيل
عقوبة لترك المباراة أثناء اللعب

6
4

4
5



تفاصيل

18:40
جيل مولر - لوكسمبرج
2 : 1
جيرزي يانوفيتش - بولندا

5
6
7

7
1
6


تفاصيل

18:40
(7) دافيد فيرير - أسبانيا
2 : 0
دينيس إيستومن - أوزبكستان

6
6

2
1


تفاصيل

18:40
(10) روبرتو باوتيستا أغوت - أسبانيا
2 : 0
أندريه كوزنيتسوف - روسيا
عقوبة لعدم حضور الفريق

6
6
0

7
2
0



تفاصيل

18:40
روجيريو دوترا سيلفا - البرازيل
2 : 0
توماس فابيانو - إيطاليا

7
6

6
1


تفاصيل

20:00
فابيو فونيني - إيطاليا
2 : 1
فيكتور إستريلا - الدومينيكان

2
7
6

6
6
0


تفاصيل

20:30
فيكتور ترويتشكي - صربيا
0 : 2
(2) آندي موراي - بريطانيا

3
2

6
6


تفاصيل

20:50
جواو سوسا - البرتغال
2 : 0
روبن هاسه - هولندا

6
7

1
5


تفاصيل

21:05
(3) رافاييل نادال - أسبانيا
2 : 0
فيديريكو ديلبونيس - الأرجنتين

6
6

2
1


تفاصيل

21:20
هسون لو ين - تايوان
1 : 2
باولو لورينزي - إيطاليا

6
3
4

3
6
6


تفاصيل

22:05
صامويل غروث - أستراليا
0 : 2
(8) ديفيد غوفان - بلجيكا

4
2

6
6


تفاصيل

23:35
(16) بينوا بيير - فرنسا
2 : 1
لوكاس روسول - التشيك

3
6
6

6
3
4


تفاصيل

الاثنين 8 أغسطس 2016

01:40
(11) بابلو كويفاس - أوروجواي
2 : 1
نيكولاس باسيلاشفلي - جورجيا

6
6
6

3
7
3


تفاصيل

02:25
(1) نوفاك جوكوفيتش - صربيا
0 : 2
خوان مارتن ديل بوترو - الأرجنتين

6
6

7
7


تفاصيل





كرة التنس نساء : 


نهائيات التنس بأولمبياد ريو دي جانيرو 2016 - نساء
201620122008
المباريات الحاليةالدور 1الدور 2الدور 3ربع النهائينصف النهائيالميدالية البرونزيةالميدالية الذهبية
- خيارات -تاريخ المسابقةأخبار





بطولات دولية وودية

نهائيات التنس الأولمبية ريو دي جانيرو - نساء

22°C
6 أغسطس - 13 أغسطس
عدد المشاركين: 64
أرضية صلبة
ملاعب خارجية
بطل الموسم السابق:
سيرينا ويليامز - الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية



السبت 6 أغسطس 2016

17:10
(16) باربورا ستريكوفا - التشيك
2 : 0
يانينا فيكماير - بلجيكا

7
6

6
1


تفاصيل

17:10
ساره ايراني - إيطاليا
2 : 1
كيكي بيرتنس - هولندا

4
6
6

6
4
3


تفاصيل

17:10
(7) ماديسون كيز - الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية
2 : 0
دانكا كوفينيتش - المجر

6
6

3
3


تفاصيل

17:10
آنا كونجو - كرواتيا
2 : 0
أنيكا بيك - ألمانيا

7
6

6
1


تفاصيل

17:15
ليسيا تشرينكو - أوكرانيا
-- : --
كريستينا ملادينوفيتش - فرنسا
ألغيت

تفاصيل

17:15
الكسندرا كرينيش - صربيا
0 : 2
كريستينا ملادينوفيتش - فرنسا

1
4

6
6


تفاصيل

18:25
(12) تيميا باشينسكي - سويسرا
1 : 2
شواي تشانج - الصين

7
4
6
0

6
6
7
0


تفاصيل

18:30
آنا ايفانوفيتش - صربيا
1 : 2
(9) كارلا سواريز نافارو - أسبانيا

6
1
2

2
6
6


تفاصيل

18:30
أنُس جابر - تونس
1 : 2
داريا كستكينا - روسيا

6
6
1

3
7
6


تفاصيل

19:55
هيذر واتسون - بريطانيا
2 : 1
شواي بينغ - الصين

6
6
6

4
7
3


تفاصيل

20:20
سيساي تشينج - الصين
2 : 0
(4) أجنيشكا ردفانسكا - بولندا

6
7

4
5


تفاصيل

20:25
مونيكا نيكوليسكو - رومانيا
2 : 0
فيرونيكا سيبيد رويغ - باراجواي

6
6

2
3


تفاصيل

20:50
لوسي سافاروفا - التشيك
2 : 1
كارين ناب - إيطاليا

4
6
6

6
1
1


تفاصيل

21:10
أندريا بيتكوفيتش - ألمانيا
1 : 2
(15) يلينا سفيتولينا - أوكرانيا

6
1
3

2
6
6


تفاصيل

23:15
مايدا لينيتي - بولندا
0 : 2
(14) أنستازيا بافليوتشينكوفا - روسيا

0
3

6
6


تفاصيل

الأحد 7 أغسطس 2016

00:30
أوجيني بوشار - كندا
2 : 0
سلوان ستيفنز - الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية

6
6

3
3


تفاصيل

00:50
كيرستن فليبكنز - بلجيكا
2 : 1
(5) فينوس ويليامز - الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية

4
6
7

6
3
6


تفاصيل

01:55
آنا كارولينا شميدلوفا - سلوفاكيا
2 : 0
(6) روبرتا فينشي - إيطاليا

7
6

5
4


تفاصيل

18:30
كارولين فوزنياكي - الدانمارك
-- : --
سو وي هسي - تايوان
ألغيت

تفاصيل

18:30
ميساكي دوي - اليابان
-- : --
جالينا فوسكوبويفا - كازاخستان
ألغيت

تفاصيل

18:35
(1) سيرينا ويليامز - الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية
2 : 0
داريا غافريلوفا - أستراليا

6
6

4
2


تفاصيل

19:05
ماريانا دوكي مارينو - كولومبيا
0 : 2
(2) أنجليك كيربر - ألمانيا

3
5

6
7


تفاصيل

19:10
(8) سفتلانا كوزنتسوفا - روسيا
2 : 1
كيانغ وانغ - الصين

6
4
6

1
6
0


تفاصيل

19:10
مونيكا بويغ - بورتو ريكو
2 : 0
بولونا هيركوغ - سلوفينيا

6
6

3
2


تفاصيل

20:15
(11) بيترا كفيتوفا - التشيك
2 : 0
تيميا بابوش - المجر

6
6

1
2


تفاصيل

20:30
كارولين فوزنياكي - الدانمارك
2 : 0
لوسي هراديتشكا - التشيك

6
6

2
2


تفاصيل

20:30
ميساكي دوي - اليابان
2 : 0
ياروسلافا شفيدوفا - كازاخستان

6
6

3
4


تفاصيل

21:15
ناو هيبينو - اليابان
2 : 1
إرينا كاميليا بيجو - رومانيا

6
3
6

4
6
3


تفاصيل

21:30
ايكاترينا ماكروفا - روسيا
2 : 1
تشالا بويوكاكاتشاي - تركيا

3
6
7

6
0
6


تفاصيل

21:45
(13) سمانثا ستوسور - أستراليا
2 : 1
يلينا أوستبنكو - لاتفيا

1
6
6

6
3
2


تفاصيل

22:20
يوهانا لارسون - السويد
1 : 2
أليز كورنيه - فرنسا

1
6
3

6
2
6


تفاصيل

22:55
كارولين جارسيا - فرنسا
2 : 0
تاليانا بيريرا - البرازيل

6
6

1
2


تفاصيل

23:45
لورا سيغموند - ألمانيا
2 : 1
تسزفيتانا بيرونكوفا - بلغاريا

1
6
6

6
4
2


تفاصيل

23:50
ستيفاني فوغت - ليشتنشتاين
0 : 2
(10) جوانا كونتا - بريطانيا

3
1

6
6


تفاصيل


*

----------


## elsmani ali

*كرة السلة النساء 

نهائيات كرة السلة بأولمبياد ريو دي جانيرو 2016 - سيدات
2016201220082004
المباريات الحاليةالمجموعاتتحديد المراكز 9-12ربع النهائينصف النهائيتحديد المراكز 5 - 8الميدالية البرونزيةالميدالية الذهبية
- خيارات -تاريخ المسابقةأخبار





السبت 6 أغسطس 2016

18:00
تركيا
39 : 55
فرنسا
الجولة: 1
 ساحة الشباب
المجموعة A
16
:
8
نتيجة الشوط الأول

3
:
14
نتيجة الشوط الثاني

16
:
19
نتيجة الشوط الثالث

4
:
14
نتيجة الشوط الرابع



تفاصيل

20:15
الصين
68 : 90
كندا
الجولة: 1
 ساحة الشباب
المجموعة B
9
:
19
نتيجة الشوط الأول

17
:
18
نتيجة الشوط الثاني

20
:
23
نتيجة الشوط الثالث

22
:
30
نتيجة الشوط الرابع



تفاصيل

23:30
البرازيل
66 : 84
أستراليا
الجولة: 1
 ساحة الشباب
المجموعة A
24
:
14
نتيجة الشوط الأول

15
:
21
نتيجة الشوط الثاني

14
:
22
نتيجة الشوط الثالث

13
:
27
نتيجة الشوط الرابع



تفاصيل

الأحد 7 أغسطس 2016

01:45
روسيا البيضاء
73 : 77
اليابان
الجولة: 1
 ساحة الشباب
المجموعة A

تفاصيل

18:00
الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية
121 : 56
السنغال
الجولة: 1
 ساحة الشباب
المجموعة B
35
:
9
نتيجة الشوط الأول

29
:
12
نتيجة الشوط الثاني

30
:
17
نتيجة الشوط الثالث

27
:
18
نتيجة الشوط الرابع



تفاصيل

20:15
صربيا
59 : 65
أسبانيا
الجولة: 1
 ساحة الشباب
المجموعة B
18
:
19
نتيجة الشوط الأول

13
:
12
نتيجة الشوط الثاني

13
:
15
نتيجة الشوط الثالث

15
:
19
نتيجة الشوط الرابع



تفاصيل

23:30
أستراليا
61 : 56
تركيا
الجولة: 2
 ساحة الشباب
المجموعة A
12
:
15
نتيجة الشوط الأول

14
:
14
نتيجة الشوط الثاني

17
:
12
نتيجة الشوط الثالث

18
:
15
نتيجة الشوط الرابع



تفاصيل

الاثنين 8 أغسطس 2016

01:45
فرنسا
73 : 72
روسيا البيضاء
الجولة: 2
 ساحة الشباب
المجموعة A
14
:
22
نتيجة الشوط الأول

20
:
20
نتيجة الشوط الثاني

18
:
11
نتيجة الشوط الثالث

21
:
19
نتيجة الشوط الرابع









ترتيب المجموعات 


نهائيات كرة السلة بأولمبياد ريو دي جانيرو 2016 - سيدات
المجموعات
2016201220082004
المباريات الحاليةالمجموعاتتحديد المراكز 9-12ربع النهائينصف النهائيتحديد المراكز 5 - 8الميدالية البرونزيةالميدالية الذهبية
المراكزالمباريات
- خيارات -تاريخ المسابقةأخبار





المجموعة A


الترتيب
المباريات
الأهداف
النقاط

آخر مباريات
الفريق

لعب
فاز
خسر
متبقية
له
عليه
الفرق

1
أستراليا
Australia
2
2
0
3
145
122
23
4



2
فرنسا
France
2
2
0
3
128
111
17
4



3
اليابان
Japan
1
1
0
4
77
73
4
2



4
روسيا البيضاء
Belarus
2
0
2
3
145
150
-5
2



5
تركيا
Turkey
2
0
2
3
95
116
-21
2



6
البرازيل
Brazil
1
0
1
4
66
84
-18
1



المجموعة B


الترتيب
المباريات
الأهداف
النقاط

آخر مباريات
الفريق

لعب
فاز
خسر
متبقية
له
عليه
الفرق

1
الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية
USA
1
1
0
4
121
56
65
2



2
كندا
Canada
1
1
0
4
90
68
22
2



3
أسبانيا
Spain
1
1
0
4
65
59
6
2



4
صربيا
Serbia
1
0
1
4
59
65
-6
1



5
الصين
China
1
0
1
4
68
90
-22
1



6
السنغال
Senegal
1
0
1
4
56
121
-65
1










*

----------


## elsmani ali

*كرة السلة  رجال 

نهائيات كرة السلة بأولمبياد ريو دي جانيرو 2016 - رجال
2016201220082004200019961992
المباريات الحاليةالمجموعاتتحديد المراكز 9-12ربع النهائينصف النهائيتحديد المراكز 5 - 8الميدالية البرونزيةالميدالية الذهبية
- خيارات -تاريخ المسابقةأخبار





السبت 6 أغسطس 2016

20:15
أستراليا
87 : 66
فرنسا
الجولة: 1
 كارواكا أرينا 1
المجموعة A
20
:
14
نتيجة الشوط الأول

16
:
19
نتيجة الشوط الثاني

25
:
15
نتيجة الشوط الثالث

26
:
18
نتيجة الشوط الرابع



تفاصيل

الأحد 7 أغسطس 2016

01:00
الصين
62 : 119
الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية
الجولة: 1
 كارواكا أرينا 1
المجموعة A
10
:
30
نتيجة الشوط الأول

20
:
29
نتيجة الشوط الثاني

17
:
32
نتيجة الشوط الثالث

15
:
28
نتيجة الشوط الرابع



تفاصيل

04:30
فنزويلا
62 : 86
صربيا
الجولة: 1
 كارواكا أرينا 1
المجموعة A
14
:
18
نتيجة الشوط الأول

9
:
26
نتيجة الشوط الثاني

18
:
24
نتيجة الشوط الثالث

21
:
18
نتيجة الشوط الرابع



تفاصيل

20:15
البرازيل
76 : 82
ليتوانيا
الجولة: 1
 كارواكا أرينا 1
المجموعة B
17
:
27
نتيجة الشوط الأول

12
:
31
نتيجة الشوط الثاني

23
:
12
نتيجة الشوط الثالث

24
:
12
نتيجة الشوط الرابع



تفاصيل

الاثنين 8 أغسطس 2016

01:00
كرواتيا
72 : 70
أسبانيا
الجولة: 1
 كارواكا أرينا 1
المجموعة B
13
:
21
نتيجة الشوط الأول

19
:
17
نتيجة الشوط الثاني

15
:
16
نتيجة الشوط الثالث

25
:
16
نتيجة الشوط الرابع



تفاصيل

04:30
نيجيريا
66 : 94
الأرجنتين
الجولة: 1
 كارواكا أرينا 1
المجموعة B
15
:
22
نتيجة الشوط الأول

16
:
28
نتيجة الشوط الثاني

19
:
22
نتيجة الشوط الثالث

16
:
22
نتيجة الشوط الرابع



تفاصيل





ترتيب المجموعات : 

نهائيات كرة السلة بأولمبياد ريو دي جانيرو 2016 - رجال
المجموعات
2016201220082004200019961992
المباريات الحاليةالمجموعاتتحديد المراكز 9-12ربع النهائينصف النهائيتحديد المراكز 5 - 8الميدالية البرونزيةالميدالية الذهبية
المراكزالمباريات
- خيارات -تاريخ المسابقةأخبار





المجموعة A


الترتيب
المباريات
الأهداف
النقاط

آخر مباريات
الفريق

لعب
فاز
خسر
متبقية
له
عليه
الفرق

1
الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية
USA
1
1
0
4
119
62
57
2



2
صربيا
Serbia
1
1
0
4
86
62
24
2



3
أستراليا
Australia
1
1
0
4
87
66
21
2



4
فرنسا
France
1
0
1
4
66
87
-21
1



5
فنزويلا
Venezuela
1
0
1
4
62
86
-24
1



6
الصين
China
1
0
1
4
62
119
-57
1



المجموعة B


الترتيب
المباريات
الأهداف
النقاط

آخر مباريات
الفريق

لعب
فاز
خسر
متبقية
له
عليه
الفرق

1
الأرجنتين
Argentina
1
1
0
4
94
66
28
2



2
ليتوانيا
Lithuania
1
1
0
4
82
76
6
2



3
كرواتيا
Croatia
1
1
0
4
72
70
2
2



4
إسبانيا
Spain
1
0
1
4
70
72
-2
1



5
البرازيل
Brazil
1
0
1
4
76
82
-6
1



6
نيجيريا
Nigeria
1
0
1
4
66
94
-28
1










*

----------


## elsmani ali

*نتائج  كرة القدم   رجال 

الجولة التانية 

المجموعة الاولي 

العراق ( 0 : 0 ) البرازيل 

الدنمارك ( 1 : 0) جنوب افريقيا 


ترتيب المجموعة الاولي :

المجموعة A


الترتيب
المباريات
أهداف
نقاط

آخر مباريات
الفريق

لعب
فاز
تعادل
خسر
متبقية
له
عليه
الفرق

1
الدانمارك
Denmark
2
1
1
0
1
1
0
1
4



2
العراق
Iraq
2
0
2
0
1
0
0
0
2



2
البرازيل
Brazil
2
0
2
0
1
0
0
0
2



4
جنوب أفريقيا
South Africa
2
0
1
1
1
0
1
-1
1




*

----------


## elsmani ali

*المجموعة التانية 

نيجيريا ( 1 : 0 ) السويد

اليابان ( 2 : 2 ) كولومبيا 


ترتيب المجموعة التانية 


المجموعة B


الترتيب
المباريات
أهداف
نقاط

آخر مباريات
الفريق

لعب
فاز
تعادل
خسر
متبقية
له
عليه
الفرق

1
نيجيريا
Nigeria
2
2
0
0
1
6
4
2
6



2
كولومبيا
Colombia
2
0
2
0
1
4
4
0
2



3
اليابان
Japan
2
0
1
1
1
6
7
-1
1



4
السويد
Sweden
2
0
1
1
1
2
3
-1
1







المجموعة التالتة 


كوريا الجنوبيه  ( 3 : 3 ) المانيا

المكسيك  ( 5 : 1 ) فيجي


ترتيب المجموعة الثالثة 


المجموعة C


الترتيب
المباريات
أهداف
نقاط

آخر مباريات
الفريق

لعب
فاز
تعادل
خسر
متبقية
له
عليه
الفرق

1
كوريا الجنوبية
Korea Republic
2
1
1
0
1
11
3
8
4



2
المكسيك
Mexico
2
1
1
0
1
7
3
4
4



3
ألمانيا
Germany
2
0
2
0
1
5
5
0
2



4
فيجي
Fiji
2
0
0
2
1
1
13
-12
0






المجموعة الرابعة

البرتغال ( 2 : 1 ) الهوندوراس

الجزائر  ( 1 : 2 ) الارجنتين 

ترتيب المجموعة الرابعة 


المجموعة D


الترتيب
المباريات
أهداف
نقاط

آخر مباريات
الفريق

لعب
فاز
تعادل
خسر
متبقية
له
عليه
الفرق

1
البرتغال
Portugal
2
2
0
0
1
4
1
3
6



2
الهوندوراس
Honduras
2
1
0
1
1
4
4
0
3



3
الأرجنتين
Argentina
2
1
0
1
1
2
3
-1
3



4
الجزائر
Algeria
2
0
0
2
1
3
5
-2
0










*

----------


## elsmani ali

*https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z3SpIg-UQ5U


العراق والبرازيل 0-0
*

----------


## elsmani ali

*https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j4jQ3rp1rew


كوريا الجنوبية 3-3 ألمانيا
*

----------


## elsmani ali

*https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=56dpd2DanSI


الجزائر والارجنتين 1-2
*

----------


## elsmani ali

*https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TeCIr6LkgiM

ريو 2016: ملخص اليوم الثاني
*

----------


## elsmani ali

*مباريات   كرة التنس  
الدور 2

17:00
كيلي إيدموند - بريطانيا
-- : --
تارو دانييل - اليابان
الدور 2



18:30
(10) روبرتو باوتيستا أغوت - أسبانيا
-- : --
باولو لورينزي - إيطاليا
الدور 2



19:00
(13) فيليب كولشرايبر - ألمانيا
-- : --
آندرج مارتن - سلوفاكيا

تفاصيل

20:00
جيل مولر - لوكسمبرج
-- : --
(5) جو ويلفريد تسونغا - فرنسا

تفاصيل

20:00
(6) غايل مونفيس - فرنسا
-- : --
روجيريو دوترا سيلفا - البرازيل

تفاصيل

20:00
رادو البوت - مولدوفا
-- : --
(9) مارين شيليتش - كرواتيا

تفاصيل

الثلاثاء 9 أغسطس 2016

02:15
جون ميلمان - أستراليا
-- : --
(4) كي نيشيكوري - اليابان

تفاصيل

17:00
(3) رافاييل نادال - أسبانيا
-- : --
أندرياس سيبي - إيطاليا

تفاصيل

17:00
(7) دافيد فيرير - أسبانيا
-- : --
يفغيني دونسكوي - روسيا

تفاصيل

17:00
خوان موناكو - الأرجنتين
-- : --
(2) آندي موراي - بريطانيا

تفاصيل

17:00
دودي سيلا - الكيان الصهيوني
-- : --
(8) ديفيد غوفان - بلجيكا

تفاصيل

17:00
غستو إلياس - البرتغال
-- : --
(12) جونسون ستيف - الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية

تفاصيل

17:00
يوشي سوجيتا - اليابان
-- : --
(15) جيل سيمون - فرنسا

تفاصيل

17:00
(16) بينوا بيير - فرنسا
-- : --
فابيو فونيني - إيطاليا

تفاصيل









*

----------


## elsmani ali

*كرة التنس  نساء 


الدور 2

16:45
(11) بيترا كفيتوفا - التشيك
-- : --
كارولين فوزنياكي - الدانمارك

تفاصيل

17:00
(7) ماديسون كيز - الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية
-- : --
كريستينا ملادينوفيتش - فرنسا

تفاصيل

17:00
مونيكا بويغ - بورتو ريكو
-- : --
(14) أنستازيا بافليوتشينكوفا - روسيا

تفاصيل

17:00
آنا كونجو - كرواتيا
-- : --
(9) كارلا سواريز نافارو - أسبانيا

تفاصيل

18:15
أوجيني بوشار - كندا
-- : --
(2) أنجليك كيربر - ألمانيا

تفاصيل

18:30
(13) سمانثا ستوسور - أستراليا
-- : --
ميساكي دوي - اليابان

تفاصيل

18:30
ايكاترينا ماكروفا - روسيا
-- : --
آنا كارولينا شميدلوفا - سلوفاكيا

تفاصيل

18:30
كارولين جارسيا - فرنسا
-- : --
(10) جوانا كونتا - بريطانيا

تفاصيل

18:30
داريا كستكينا - روسيا
-- : --
سيساي تشينج - الصين

تفاصيل

20:00
(8) سفتلانا كوزنتسوفا - روسيا
-- : --
مونيكا نيكوليسكو - رومانيا

تفاصيل

20:00
لوسي سافاروفا - التشيك
-- : --
كيرستن فليبكنز - بلجيكا

تفاصيل

20:30
هيذر واتسون - بريطانيا
-- : --
(15) يلينا سفيتولينا - أوكرانيا

تفاصيل

21:30
(16) باربورا ستريكوفا - التشيك
-- : --
ساره ايراني - إيطاليا

تفاصيل

21:30
شواي تشانج - الصين
-- : --
لورا سيغموند - ألمانيا

تفاصيل

21:30
(3) جاربين موجوروزا بلانكو - أسبانيا
-- : --
ناو هيبينو - اليابان

تفاصيل

الثلاثاء 9 أغسطس 2016

00:45
(1) سيرينا ويليامز - الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية
-- : --
أليز كورنيه -فرنسا


*

----------


## elsmani ali

*الالعاب يوم الاتنين 8\8\2016 
كرة يد
مسابقة السيدات
المجموعة "ب"
اليوم
5:30 م

جودو
57 كجم سيدات
دور الـ 16
اليوم
5:31 م

كرة طائرة
مسابقة السيدات
المجموعة "أ"
اليوم
5:35 م

مبارزة
سيف عربي فردي سيدات
دور الـ 16
اليوم
5:35 م

القوس والسهم
فردي رجال
دور الـ 64
اليوم
5:36 م

كرة الماء
مسابقة الرجال
المجموعة "ب"
اليوم
5:40 م

تجديف
زوجي مزدوج المجداف خفيف الوزن رجال
الجولات التمهيدية
اليوم
5:50 م

جودو
73 كجم رجال
دور الـ 16
اليوم
5:59 م

رماية
بندقية هوائية 10م رجال
النهائي
اليوم
6:00 م


كرة السلة
مسابقة السيدات
المجموعة "ب"
اليوم
6:00 م

كرة طائرة شاطئية
مسابقة الرجال
المجموعة "ب"
اليوم
6:00 م

كرة طاولة
فردي رجال
الجولة 3
اليوم
6:00 م

ملاكمة
الوسط رجال - 69 كجم
دور الـ 32
اليوم
6:00 م

القوس والسهم
فردي سيدات
دور الـ 64
اليوم
6:02 م

جودو
57 كجم سيدات
أدوار ربع النهائي
اليوم
6:27 م

رفع أثقال
58 كجم سيدات
النهائي · المجموعة "ب"
اليوم
6:30 م

سباعيات الرجبي
مسابقة السيدات
الأدوار النهائية · مباراة تحديد المركز الحادي عشر
اليوم
6:30 م

هوكي الحقل
مسابقة الرجال
المجموعة "ب"
اليوم
6:30 م

وايتووتر سلالوم
كانو زوجي رجال
الجولات التمهيدية
اليوم
6:30 م

تجديف
زوجي بدون قائدة دفة سيدات
الجولات التمهيدية
اليوم
6:30 م

ملاكمة
المتوسط رجال - 75 كجم
دور الـ 32
اليوم
6:30 م

مبارزة
سيف عربي فردي سيدات
أدوار ربع النهائي
اليوم
6:40 م

جودو
73 كجم رجال
أدوار ربع النهائي
اليوم
6:41 م

كرة طائرة شاطئية
مسابقة الرجال
المجموعة "و"
اليوم
7:00 م

كرة الماء
مسابقة الرجال
المجموعة "أ"
اليوم
7:00 م

سباعيات الرجبي
مسابقة السيدات
الأدوار النهائية · مباراة تحديد المركز التاسع
اليوم
7:00 م

تجديف
رباعي بدون قائد دفة رجال
الجولات التمهيدية
اليوم
7:00 م

ملاكمة
الثقيل رجال - 91 كجم
دور الـ 16
اليوم
7:00 م

سباحة
200م حرة سيدات
الجولات التمهيدية
اليوم
7:02 م

إبحار
آر إس: إكس رجال
الجولات التمهيدية · السباق 1
اليوم
7:05 م

إبحار
ليزر رجال
الجولات التمهيدية · السباق 1
اليوم
7:05 م

وايتووتر سلالوم
كاياك فردي سيدات
الجولات التمهيدية
اليوم
7:10 م

إبحار
ليزر راديال سيدات
الجولات التمهيدية · السباق 1
اليوم
7:15 م

إبحار
آر إس: إكس سيدات
الجولات التمهيدية · السباق 1
اليوم
7:15 م

هوكي الحقل
مسابقة السيدات
المجموعة "أ"
اليوم
7:30 م

سباعيات الرجبي
مسابقة السيدات
أدوار نصف النهائي · المراكز من 5 إلى 8
اليوم
7:30 م

سباحة
200م فراشة رجال
الجولات التمهيدية
اليوم
7:34 م

سباحة
200م فردي متنوع سيدات
الجولات التمهيدية
اليوم
7:56 م

سباعيات الرجبي
مسابقة السيدات
أدوار نصف النهائي · المراكز من 5 إلى 8
اليوم
8:00 م

إبحار
آر إس: إكس رجال
الجولات التمهيدية · السباق 2
اليوم
8:05 م

كرة السلة
مسابقة الرجال
المجموعة "أ"
اليوم
8:15 م

إبحار
آر إس: إكس سيدات
الجولات التمهيدية · السباق 2
اليوم
8:15 م

كرة السلة
مسابقة السيدات
المجموعة "ب"
اليوم
8:15 م

سباعيات الرجبي
مسابقة السيدات
أدوار نصف النهائي · الدور نصف النهائي 1
اليوم
8:30 م

إبحار
ليزر رجال
الجولات التمهيدية · السباق 2
اليوم
8:30 م

كرة يد
مسابقة السيدات
المجموعة "أ"
اليوم
8:40 م

إبحار
ليزر راديال سيدات
الجولات التمهيدية · السباق 2
اليوم
8:40 م

رماية
حفرة رجال
الدور نصف النهائي
اليوم
9:00 م

كرة طائرة
مسابقة السيدات
المجموعة "ب"
اليوم
9:00 م

سباعيات الرجبي
مسابقة السيدات
أدوار نصف النهائي · الدور نصف النهائي 2
اليوم
9:00 م

إبحار
آر إس: إكس رجال
الجولات التمهيدية · السباق 3
اليوم
9:05 م

إبحار
آر إس: إكس سيدات
الجولات التمهيدية · السباق 3
اليوم
9:15 م

كرة المضرب
زوجي رجال
الجولة 2
اليوم
9:30 م

رماية
حفرة رجال
الأدوار النهائية · مباراة الميدالية البرونزية
اليوم
9:30 م


كرة المضرب
زوجي رجال
الجولة 2
اليوم
9:30 م

رفع أثقال
58 كجم سيدات
النهائي · المجموعة "أ"
اليوم
9:30 م

كرة طائرة شاطئية
مسابقة الرجال
المجموعة "أ"
اليوم
9:30 م

كرة المضرب
زوجي رجال
الجولة 2
اليوم
9:30 م

رماية
حفرة رجال
الأدوار النهائية · مباراة الميدالية الذهبية
اليوم
9:45 م

القوس والسهم
فردي رجال
دور الـ 32
اليوم
9:52 م

جودو
57 كجم سيدات
أدوار نصف النهائي
اليوم
9:58 م

غطس
متزامن منصة ثابتة 10م رجال
النهائي
اليوم
10:00 م

مبارزة
سيف عربي فردي سيدات
أدوار نصف النهائي
اليوم
10:00 م

جمباز فني
فرق عام رجال
النهائي
اليوم
10:00 م

كرة طاولة
فردي سيدات
الجولة 4
اليوم
10:00 م

جودو
57 كجم سيدات
أدوار نصف النهائي
اليوم
10:05 م

القوس والسهم
فردي سيدات
دور الـ 32
اليوم
10:05 م

جودو
73 كجم رجال
أدوار نصف النهائي
اليوم
10:12 م

جودو
73 كجم رجال
أدوار نصف النهائي
اليوم
10:19 م

جودو
57 كجم سيدات
أدوار نصف النهائي · مباراة الميدالية البرونزية "أ"
اليوم
10:26 م

مبارزة
سيف عربي فردي سيدات
أدوار نصف النهائي
اليوم
10:30 م

كرة طائرة شاطئية
مسابقة الرجال
المجموعة "و"
اليوم
10:30 م

جودو
57 كجم سيدات
أدوار نصف النهائي · مباراة الميدالية البرونزية "ب"
اليوم
10:33 م

جودو
57 كجم سيدات
الأدوار النهائية · مباراة الميدالية الذهبية
اليوم
10:40 م

كرة يد
مسابقة السيدات
المجموعة "أ"
اليوم
10:40 م

جودو
73 كجم رجال
أدوار نصف النهائي · مباراة الميدالية البرونزية "أ"
اليوم
10:47 م

جودو
73 كجم رجال
أدوار نصف النهائي · مباراة الميدالية البرونزية "ب"
اليوم
10:54 م

كرة المضرب
زوجي رجال
الجولة 2
اليوم
11:00 م

كرة المضرب
زوجي رجال
الجولة 2
اليوم
11:00 م

كرة المضرب
زوجي رجال
الجولة 2
اليوم
11:00 م

كرة المضرب
زوجي رجال
الجولة 2
اليوم
11:00 م

كرة المضرب
زوجي سيدات
الجولة 2
اليوم
11:00 م

كرة المضرب
زوجي سيدات
الجولة 2
اليوم
11:00 م

هوكي الحقل
مسابقة السيدات
المجموعة "أ"
اليوم
11:00 م

ملاكمة
خفيف الذبابة رجال - 49 كجم
دور الـ 16
اليوم
11:00 م

كرة طاولة
فردي رجال
الجولة 4
اليوم
11:00 م

جودو
73 كجم رجال
الأدوار النهائية · مباراة الميدالية الذهبية
اليوم
11:01 م

كرة طائرة
مسابقة السيدات
المجموعة "ب"
اليوم
11:05 م

مبارزة
سيف عربي فردي سيدات
الأدوار النهائية · مباراة الميدالية البرونزية
اليوم
11:15 م

كرة السلة
مسابقة السيدات
المجموعة "أ"
اليوم
11:30 م

كرة طائرة شاطئية
مسابقة السيدات
المجموعة "و"
اليوم
11:30 م

سباعيات الرجبي
مسابقة السيدات
الأدوار النهائية · مباراة تحديد المركز السابع
اليوم
11:30 م

مبارزة
سيف عربي فردي سيدات
الأدوار النهائية · مباراة الميدالية الذهبية
اليوم
11:45 م

هوكي الحقل
مسابقة السيدات
المجموعة "ب"
الثلاثاء، 6 ذو القعدة
12:00 ص

سباعيات الرجبي
مسابقة السيدات
الأدوار النهائية · مباراة تحديد المركز الخامس
الثلاثاء، 6 ذو القعدة
12:00 ص

ملاكمة
الوسط رجال - 69 كجم
دور الـ 32
الثلاثاء، 6 ذو القعدة
12:00 ص

سباعيات الرجبي
مسابقة السيدات
الأدوار النهائية · مباراة الميدالية البرونزية
الثلاثاء، 6 ذو القعدة
12:30 ص


كرة طائرة شاطئية
مسابقة الرجال
المجموعة "ب"
الثلاثاء، 6 ذو القعدة
12:30 ص

ملاكمة
المتوسط رجال - 75 كجم
دور الـ 32
الثلاثاء، 6 ذو القعدة
12:30 ص

كرة السلة
مسابقة الرجال
المجموعة "أ"
الثلاثاء، 6 ذو القعدة
1:00 ص

سباعيات الرجبي
مسابقة السيدات
الأدوار النهائية · مباراة الميدالية الذهبية
الثلاثاء، 6 ذو القعدة
1:00 ص

رفع أثقال
62 كجم رجال
النهائي · المجموعة "أ"
الثلاثاء، 6 ذو القعدة
1:00 ص

ملاكمة
الثقيل رجال - 91 كجم
دور الـ 16
الثلاثاء، 6 ذو القعدة
1:00 ص

هوكي الحقل
مسابقة السيدات
المجموعة "أ"
الثلاثاء، 6 ذو القعدة
1:30 ص

كرة الماء
مسابقة الرجال
المجموعة "أ"
الثلاثاء، 6 ذو القعدة
1:30 ص

كرة السلة
مسابقة السيدات
المجموعة "ب"
الثلاثاء، 6 ذو القعدة
1:45 ص

كرة يد
مسابقة السيدات
المجموعة "ب"
الثلاثاء، 6 ذو القعدة
1:50 ص

هوكي الحقل
مسابقة السيدات
المجموعة "ب"
الثلاثاء، 6 ذو القعدة
2:30 ص

كرة طائرة
مسابقة السيدات
المجموعة "أ"
الثلاثاء، 6 ذو القعدة
2:30 ص

كرة طاولة
فردي سيدات
الجولة 4
الثلاثاء، 6 ذو القعدة
2:30 ص

كرة الماء
مسابقة الرجال
المجموعة "ب"
الثلاثاء، 6 ذو القعدة
2:50 ص

كرة طائرة شاطئية
مسابقة الرجال
المجموعة "أ"
الثلاثاء، 6 ذو القعدة
3:00 ص

كرة طاولة
فردي رجال
الجولة 4
الثلاثاء، 6 ذو القعدة
3:30 ص

كرة يد
مسابقة السيدات
المجموعة "أ"
الثلاثاء، 6 ذو القعدة
3:50 ص
كرة طائرة شاطئية
مسابقة السيدات
المجموعة "ب"
الثلاثاء، 6 ذو القعدة
4:00 ص
سباحة
200م حرة سيدات
أدوار نصف النهائي · الدور نصف النهائي 1
الثلاثاء، 6 ذو القعدة
4:03 ص
سباحة
200م حرة سيدات
أدوار نصف النهائي · الدور نصف النهائي 2
الثلاثاء، 6 ذو القعدة
4:12 ص
سباحة
200م حرة رجال
النهائي
الثلاثاء، 6 ذو القعدة
4:21 ص

كرة السلة
مسابقة الرجال
المجموعة "أ"
الثلاثاء، 6 ذو القعدة
4:30 ص

سباحة
100م ظهر سيدات
النهائي
الثلاثاء، 6 ذو القعدة
4:30 ص

كرة طائرة
مسابقة السيدات
المجموعة "أ"
الثلاثاء، 6 ذو القعدة
4:35 ص

سباحة
100م ظهر رجال
النهائي
الثلاثاء، 6 ذو القعدة
4:38 ص

سباحة
100م صدر سيدات
النهائي
الثلاثاء، 6 ذو القعدة
4:54 ص

كرة طائرة شاطئية
مسابقة السيدات
المجموعة "و"
الثلاثاء، 6 ذو القعدة
5:00 ص

سباحة
200م فراشة رجال
أدوار نصف النهائي · الدور نصف النهائي 1
الثلاثاء، 6 ذو القعدة
5:10 ص

سباحة
200م فراشة رجال
أدوار نصف النهائي · الدور نصف النهائي 2
الثلاثاء، 6 ذو القعدة
5:19 ص

سباحة
200م فردي متنوع سيدات
أدوار نصف النهائي · الدور نصف النهائي 1
الثلاثاء، 6 ذو القعدة
5:36 ص

سباحة
200م فردي متنوع سيدات
أدوار نصف النهائي · الدور نصف النهائي 2
الثلاثاء، 6 ذو القعدة
5:45 ص

*

----------


## elsmani ali

*نتائج كل المسابقات


كرة اليد  رجال 

قطر
20 : 35
فرنسا
المجموعة A
13
:
16
نتيجة الشوط الأول



تفاصيل

17:30

ألمانيا
32 : 29
بولندا
المجموعة B
16
:
14
نتيجة الشوط الأول



تفاصيل

20:40

تونس
23 : 31
الدانمارك
المجموعة A
10
:
17
نتيجة الشوط الأول



تفاصيل

22:40

البرازيل
28 : 31
سلوفينيا
المجموعة B
13
:
16
نتيجة الشوط الأول



تفاصيل

الأربعاء 10 أغسطس 2016

01:50

مصر
26 : 25
السويد
المجموعة B
12
:
13
نتيجة الشوط الأول



تفاصيل

03:50

الأرجنتين
26 : 27
كرواتيا




ترتيب المجموعات

نهائيات كرة اليد بأولمبياد ريو دي جانيرو 2016 - رجال
المجموعات
20162012200820042000
المباريات الحاليةالمجموعاتتحديد المراكز 9-12ربع النهائينصف النهائيتحديد المراكز 5 - 8الميدالية البرونزيةالميدالية الذهبية
المراكزالمباريات
- خيارات -تاريخ المسابقةأخبار





الفرق الأربعة الأولى هي من تضمن ترشحها في كل مجموعة وتمر الى الدور الربع النهائي

المجموعة A


الترتيب
المباريات
أهداف
نقاط

آخر مباريات
الفريق

لعب
فاز
تعادل
خسر
متبقية
له
عليه
الفرق

1
فرنسا
France
2
2
0
0
3
60
43
17
6



2
الدانمارك
Denmark
2
2
0
0
3
56
42
14
6



3
كرواتيا
Croatia
2
1
0
1
3
50
56
-6
4



4
قطر
Qatar
2
1
0
1
3
50
58
-8
4



5
الأرجنتين
Argentina
2
0
0
2
3
45
52
-7
2



6
تونس
Tunisia
2
0
0
2
3
46
56
-10
2



المجموعة B


الترتيب
المباريات
أهداف
نقاط

آخر مباريات
الفريق

لعب
فاز
تعادل
خسر
متبقية
له
عليه
الفرق

1
ألمانيا
Germany
2
2
0
0
3
64
58
6
6



2
سلوفينيا
Slovenia
2
2
0
0
3
58
54
4
6



3
مصر
Egypt
2
1
0
1
3
52
52
0
4



4
البرازيل
Brazil
2
1
0
1
3
62
63
-1
4



5
السويد
Sweden
2
0
0
2
3
54
58
-4
2



6
بولندا
Poland
2
0
0
2
3
61
66
-5
2










*

----------


## elsmani ali

*كرة الطائرة رجال : 

روسيا
1 : 3
الأرجنتين
 صالة ماراكانازينيو - ريو دي جانيرو
المجموعة B

18
25
18
21

25
18
25
25



تفاصيل

17:35

فرنسا
3 : 0
المكسيك
 صالة ماراكانازينيو - ريو دي جانيرو
المجموعة A

25
25
25

18
12
22



تفاصيل

21:00

إيطاليا
3 : 1
الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية
 صالة ماراكانازينيو - ريو دي جانيرو
المجموعة A

28
20
25
25

26
25
23
23



تفاصيل

23:05

بولندا
3 : 2
إيران
 صالة ماراكانازينيو - ريو دي جانيرو
المجموعة B

25
25
23
20
18

17
23
25
25
16



تفاصيل

الأربعاء 10 أغسطس 2016

02:30

كوبا
0 : 3
مصر
 صالة ماراكانازينيو - ريو دي جانيرو
المجموعة B

22
15
22

25
25
25



تفاصيل

04:35

البرازيل
3 : 1
كندا
 صالة ماراكانازينيو - ريو دي جانيرو
المجموعة A

24
25
25
25

26
18
22
17



تفاصيل




ترتيب المجموعات 


نهائيات كرة الطائرة بأولمبياد ريو دي جانيرو 2016 - رجال
المجموعات
20162012200820042000199619921988198419801976197219  681964
المباريات الحاليةالمجموعاتربع النهائينصف النهائيالميدالية البرونزيةالميدالية الذهبية
المراكزالمباريات
- خيارات -تاريخ المسابقةأخبار





الفرق الأربعة الأولى هي من تضمن ترشحها في كل مجموعة وتمر الى الدور الربع النهائي

المجموعة A


الترتيب
المباريات
الأشواط
النقاط

آخر مباريات
الفريق

لعب
فاز
خسر
متبقية
له
عليه
الفرق

1
إيطاليا
Italy
2
2
0
3
6
1
5
6



2
البرازيل
Brazil
2
2
0
3
6
2
4
6



3
كندا
Canada
2
1
1
3
4
3
1
3



4
فرنسا
France
2
1
1
3
3
3
0
3



5
المكسيك
Mexico
2
0
2
3
1
6
-5
0



5
الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية
USA
2
0
2
3
1
6
-5
0



المجموعة B


الترتيب
المباريات
الأشواط
النقاط

آخر مباريات
الفريق

لعب
فاز
خسر
متبقية
له
عليه
الفرق

1
الأرجنتين
Argentina
2
2
0
3
6
1
5
6



2
بولندا
Poland
2
2
0
3
6
2
4
5



3
روسيا
Russia
2
1
1
3
4
4
0
3



4
مصر
Egypt
2
1
1
3
3
3
0
3



5
إيران
Iran
2
0
2
3
2
6
-4
1



6
كوبا
Cuba
2
0
2
3
1
6
-5
0






*

----------


## elsmani ali

*كرة التنس  رجال : 


جون ميلمان - أستراليا
0 : 2
(4) كي نيشيكوري - اليابان

6
4

7
6


تفاصيل

17:10
(7) دافيد فيرير - أسبانيا
1 : 2
يفغيني دونسكوي - روسيا

6
6
5

3
7
7


تفاصيل

17:15
يوشي سوجيتا - اليابان
0 : 2
(15) جيل سيمون - فرنسا

6
2

7
6


تفاصيل

18:45
خوان موناكو - الأرجنتين
0 : 2
(2) آندي موراي - بريطانيا

3
1

6
6


تفاصيل

19:00
غستو إلياس - البرتغال
0 : 2
(12) جونسون ستيف - الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية

3
4

6
6


تفاصيل

20:20
(3) رافاييل نادال - أسبانيا
2 : 0
أندرياس سيبي - إيطاليا

6
6

3
3


تفاصيل

21:25
دودي سيلا - الكيان الصهيوني
0 : 2
(8) ديفيد غوفان - بلجيكا

3
3

6
6


تفاصيل

21:30
(16) بينوا بيير - فرنسا
1 : 2
فابيو فونيني - إيطاليا

6
4
6

4
6
7


تفاصيل

الأربعاء 10 أغسطس 2016

02:25
(11) بابلو كويفاس - أوروجواي
1 : 2
توماز بيلوتشي - البرازيل




*

----------


## elsmani ali

*كرة التنس نساء :

الدور 3

16:50
(7) ماديسون كيز - الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية
2 : 1
(9) كارلا سواريز نافارو - أسبانيا

6
3
6

3
6
3


تفاصيل

17:05
(11) بيترا كفيتوفا - التشيك
2 : 1
ايكاترينا ماكروفا - روسيا

4
6
6

6
4
4


تفاصيل

17:10
لورا سيغموند - ألمانيا
2 : 0
كيرستن فليبكنز - بلجيكا

6
6

4
3


تفاصيل

19:25
ساره ايراني - إيطاليا
0 : 2
داريا كستكينا - روسيا

5
2

7
6


تفاصيل

20:00
(8) سفتلانا كوزنتسوفا - روسيا
1 : 2
(10) جوانا كونتا - بريطانيا

6
5
5

3
7
7


تفاصيل

20:05
(3) جاربين موجوروزا بلانكو - أسبانيا
0 : 2
مونيكا بويغ - بورتو ريكو

1
1

6
6


تفاصيل

23:25
(13) سمانثا ستوسور - أستراليا
0 : 2
(2) أنجليك كيربر - ألمانيا

0
5

6
7


تفاصيل

الأربعاء 10 أغسطس 2016

00:50
(1) سيرينا ويليامز - الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية
0 : 2
(15) يلينا سفيتولينا - أوكرانيا

4
3

6
6


تفاصي


*

----------


## elsmani ali

*كرة القدم للسيدات :


ألمانيا'13

ميلاناي بيهراينجير


1 : 2
كندا'26

ميليسا تانكريدي

'60

ميليسا تانكريدي


الجولة: 3
المجموعة F
1
:
1
نتيجة الشوط الأول



تفاصيل

22:02
أستراليا'2

ليزا دي فانا

'15

كلاري بولكنجهورني

'37

الانا كينيدي

'50

كياه سيمون

'55

ميشيل هايمان

'66

ميشيل هايمان


6 : 1
زمبابوي'90

إيماكيولايت مسيبا


الجولة: 3
المجموعة F
3
:
0
نتيجة الشوط الأول



تفاصيل

الأربعاء 10 أغسطس 2016

01:02
نيو زيلندا
0 : 3
فرنسا'38

يوجيني لو سومير

'63

لويسا نسيب

'90

لويسا نسيب


الجولة: 3
المجموعة G
0
:
1
نتيجة الشوط الأول



تفاصيل

01:02
كولومبيا'26

كاتالينا اوسمي

'90

كاتالينا اوسمي


2 : 2
الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية'41

كريستيل دان

'59

مالوري بف


الجولة: 3
المجموعة G
1
:
1
نتيجة الشوط الأول



تفاصيل

04:01
الصين
0 : 0
السويد
الجولة: 3
المجموعة E
0
:
0
نتيجة الشوط الأول



تفاصيل

04:02
جنوب أفريقيا
0 : 0
البرازيل
الجولة: 3
المجموعة E
0
:
0
نتيجة الشوط الأول



تفاصيل





*

----------


## elsmani ali

*ترتيب المجموعات :

نهائيات كرة القدم بأولمبياد ريو دي جانيرو 2016 - سيدات
المجموعات
20162012200820041996
المباريات الحاليةالمجموعاتربع النهائينصف النهائيالميدالية البرونزيةالميدالية الذهبية
المراكزالمباريات
- خيارات -تاريخ المسابقةقائمة الهدافينأخبار





المجموعة E


الترتيب
المباريات
أهداف
نقاط

آخر مباريات
الفريق

لعب
فاز
تعادل
خسر
متبقية
له
عليه
الفرق

1
البرازيل
Brazil
3
2
1
0
0
8
1
7
7



2
الصين
China
3
1
1
1
0
2
3
-1
4



3
السويد
Sweden
3
1
1
1
0
2
5
-3
4



4
جنوب أفريقيا
South Africa
3
0
1
2
0
0
3
-3
1



المجموعة F


الترتيب
المباريات
أهداف
نقاط

آخر مباريات
الفريق

لعب
فاز
تعادل
خسر
متبقية
له
عليه
الفرق

1
كندا
Canada
3
3
0
0
0
7
2
5
9



2
ألمانيا
Germany
3
1
1
1
0
9
5
4
4



3
أستراليا
Australia
3
1
1
1
0
8
5
3
4



4
زمبابوي
Zimbabwe
3
0
0
3
0
3
15
-12
0



المجموعة G


الترتيب
المباريات
أهداف
نقاط

آخر مباريات
الفريق

لعب
فاز
تعادل
خسر
متبقية
له
عليه
الفرق

1
الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية
United States
3
2
1
0
0
5
2
3
7



2
فرنسا
France
3
2
0
1
0
7
1
6
6



3
نيو زيلندا
New Zealand
3
1
0
2
0
1
5
-4
3



4
كولمبيا
Colombia
3
0
1
2
0
2
7
-5
1




*

----------


## elsmani ali

*مباريات اليوم 

كرة اليد  للسيدات 

الأربعاء 10 أغسطس 2016

15:30
البرازيل
ن : ن
أسبانيا
المجموعة A

تفاصيل

17:30
رومانيا
ن : ن
الجبل الأسود
المجموعة A

تفاصيل

20:40
روسيا
ن : ن
السويد
المجموعة B

تفاصيل

22:40
النرويج
ن : ن
أنغولا
المجموعة A

تفاصيل

الخميس 11 أغسطس 2016

01:50
هولندا
ن : ن
كوريا الجنوبية
المجموعة B

تفاصيل

03:50
فرنسا
ن : ن
الأرجنتين
المجموعة B

تفاصي


*

----------


## elsmani ali

*كرة التنس للسيدات :

ربع النهائي

16:45
(7) ماديسون كيز - الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية
-- : --
داريا كستكينا - روسيا

تفاصيل

18:00
(10) جوانا كونتا - بريطانيا
-- : --
(2) أنجليك كيربر - ألمانيا

تفاصيل

20:00
مونيكا بويغ - بورتو ريكو
-- : --
لورا سيغموند - ألمانيا

تفاصيل

الخميس 11 أغسطس 2016

00:45
(15) يلينا سفيتولينا - أوكرانيا
-- : --
(11) بيترا كفيتوفا - التشيك

تفاصيل


*

----------


## elsmani ali

*كرة التنس للرجال :

الدور 3

17:00
خوان مارتن ديل بوترو - الأرجنتين
-- : --
تارو دانييل - اليابان

تفاصيل

17:00
يفغيني دونسكوي - روسيا
-- : --
(12) جونسون ستيف - الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية

تفاصيل

18:30
(3) رافاييل نادال - أسبانيا
-- : --
(15) جيل سيمون - فرنسا

تفاصيل

18:30
(10) روبرتو باوتيستا أغوت - أسبانيا
-- : --
جيل مولر - لوكسمبرج

تفاصيل

19:30
آندرج مارتن - سلوفاكيا
-- : --
(4) كي نيشيكوري - اليابان

تفاصيل

20:00
فابيو فونيني - إيطاليا
-- : --
(2) آندي موراي - بريطانيا

تفاصيل

الخميس 11 أغسطس 2016

17:00
(6) غايل مونفيس - فرنسا
-- : --
(9) مارين شيليتش - كرواتيا

تفاصيل




*

----------


## elsmani ali

*كرة الطائرة للسيدات : 

الأربعاء 10 أغسطس 2016

15:30
الصين
ن : ن
بورتو ريكو
 صالة ماراكانازينيو - ريو دي جانيرو
 21°C
المجموعة B

تفاصيل

17:35
إيطاليا
ن : ن
هولندا
 صالة ماراكانازينيو - ريو دي جانيرو
 21°C
المجموعة B

تفاصيل

21:00
الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية
ن : ن
صربيا
 صالة ماراكانازينيو - ريو دي جانيرو
 21°C
المجموعة B

تفاصيل

23:05
روسيا
ن : ن
الكاميرون
 صالة ماراكانازينيو - ريو دي جانيرو
 21°C
المجموعة A

تفاصيل

الخميس 11 أغسطس 2016

02:30
كوريا الجنوبية
ن : ن
الأرجنتين
 صالة ماراكانازينيو - ريو دي جانيرو
 21°C
المجموعة A

تفاصيل

04:35
البرازيل
ن : ن
اليابان
 صالة ماراكانازينيو - ريو دي جانيرو
 21°C
المجموعة A

تفاص




*

----------


## elsmani ali

*كرة القدم رجال : 


الأربعاء 10 أغسطس 2016

19:00

الجزائر
-- : --
البرتغال
الجولة: 3
 ملعب جوفيرنادور ماجاليس
 19°C
المجموعة D

تفاصيل

19:00

الأرجنتين
-- : --
الهندوراس
الجولة: 3
 إستاد ماني جارينشا الوطني
 12°C
المجموعة D

تفاصيل

22:00

كوريا الجنوبية
-- : --
المكسيك
الجولة: 3
 إستاد ماني جارينشا الوطني
 12°C
المجموعة C

تفاصيل

22:00

ألمانيا
-- : --
جزر فيجي
الجولة: 3
 ملعب جوفيرنادور ماجاليس
 19°C
المجموعة C

تفاصيل

الخميس 11 أغسطس 2016

01:00

اليابان
-- : --
السويد
الجولة: 3
 أرينا فونتي نوفا
 23°C
المجموعة B

تفاصيل

01:00

كولومبيا
-- : --
نيجيريا
الجولة: 3
 أرينا كورينثيانز
 13°C
المجموعة B

تفاصيل

04:00

جنوب أفريقيا
-- : --
العراق
الجولة: 3
 أرينا كورينثيانز
 13°C
المجموعة A

تفاصيل

04:00

الدانمارك
-- : --
البرازيل
الجولة: 3
 أرينا فونتي نوفا
 23°C
المجموعة A




*

----------


## elsmani ali

*ترتيب المجموعات : 


نهائيات كرة القدم بأولمبياد ريو دي جانيرو 2016 - رجال
المجموعات
20162012200820042000199619921988198419801976197219  6819641960195619521948193619281924192019121908
المباريات الحاليةالمجموعاتربع النهائينصف النهائيالميدالية البرونزيةالميدالية الذهبية
المراكزالمباريات
- خيارات -تاريخ المسابقةقائمة الهدافينأخبار





المجموعة A


الترتيب
المباريات
أهداف
نقاط

آخر مباريات
الفريق

لعب
فاز
تعادل
خسر
متبقية
له
عليه
الفرق

1
الدانمارك
Denmark
2
1
1
0
1
1
0
1
4



2
العراق
Iraq
2
0
2
0
1
0
0
0
2



2
البرازيل
Brazil
2
0
2
0
1
0
0
0
2



4
جنوب أفريقيا
South Africa
2
0
1
1
1
0
1
-1
1



المجموعة B


الترتيب
المباريات
أهداف
نقاط

آخر مباريات
الفريق

لعب
فاز
تعادل
خسر
متبقية
له
عليه
الفرق

 1
نيجيريا
Nigeria
2
2
0
0
1
6
4
2
6



2
كولومبيا
Colombia
2
0
2
0
1
4
4
0
2



3
اليابان
Japan
2
0
1
1
1
6
7
-1
1



4
السويد
Sweden
2
0
1
1
1
2
3
-1
1



المجموعة C


الترتيب
المباريات
أهداف
نقاط

آخر مباريات
الفريق

لعب
فاز
تعادل
خسر
متبقية
له
عليه
الفرق

1
كوريا الجنوبية
Korea Republic
2
1
1
0
1
11
3
8
4



2
المكسيك
Mexico
2
1
1
0
1
7
3
4
4



3
ألمانيا
Germany
2
0
2
0
1
5
5
0
2



4
فيجي
Fiji
2
0
0
2
1
1
13
-12
0



المجموعة D


الترتيب
المباريات
أهداف
نقاط

آخر مباريات
الفريق

لعب
فاز
تعادل
خسر
متبقية
له
عليه
الفرق

 1
البرتغال
Portugal
2
2
0
0
1
4
1
3
6



2
الهوندوراس
Honduras
2
1
0
1
1
4
4
0
3



3
الأرجنتين
Argentina
2
1
0
1
1
2
3
-1
3



4
الجزائر
Algeria
2
0
0
2
1
3
5
-2
0




*

----------


## elsmani ali

*
الالعاب الاولمبية اليوم

القوس والسهم
فردي رجال
دور الـ 64
اليوم
3:00 م
تجديف
زوجي مزدوج المجداف خفيف الوزن رجال
أدوار نصف النهائي · الدور قبل النهائي 1 لمجموعتي أ / ب
اليوم
3:10 م
مبارزة
فردي الشيش سيدات
دور الـ 32
اليوم
3:10 م
تجديف
زوجي مزدوج المجداف خفيف الوزن رجال
أدوار نصف النهائي · الدور قبل النهائي 2 لمجموعتي أ / ب
اليوم
3:20 م
القوس والسهم
فردي سيدات
دور الـ 64
اليوم
3:26 م
كرة يد
مسابقة السيدات
البرازيل --- اسبانيا المجموعة "أ"
اليوم
3:30 م
تجديف
رباعي بدون قائد دفة رجال
أدوار نصف النهائي · الدور قبل النهائي 1 لمجموعتي أ / ب
اليوم
3:30 م
كرة طائرة
مسابقة السيدات
الصين --- بورتريكو المجموعة "ب"
اليوم
3:30 م
تجديف
رباعي بدون قائد دفة رجال
أدوار نصف النهائي · الدور قبل النهائي 2 لمجموعتي أ / ب
اليوم
3:40 م
تجديف
ثماني مع قائدة دفة سيدات
مباراة التأهل
اليوم
3:50 م
القوس والسهم
فردي رجال
دور الـ 32
اليوم
3:52 م
هوكي الحقل
مسابقة السيدات
المجموعة "أ"
اليوم
4:00 م
رفع أثقال
77 كجم رجال
النهائي · المجموعة "ب"
اليوم
4:00 م
كرة طاولة
فردي سيدات
الدور نصف النهائي
اليوم
4:00 م
دراجات على الطريق
ضد الساعة رجال
النهائي
اليوم
4:00 م
كرة طائرة شاطئية
مسابقة السيدات
المجموعة "و"
اليوم
4:00 م
فروسية
ترويض فرق
الجائزة الكبرى
اليوم
4:00 م
فروسية
ترويض فردي
الجائزة الكبرى
اليوم
4:00 م
تجديف
ثماني مع قائد دفة رجال
مباراة التأهل
اليوم
4:00 م
جودو
90 كجم رجال
دور الـ 64
اليوم
4:00 م
القوس والسهم
فردي سيدات
دور الـ 32
اليوم
4:05 م
جودو
70 كجم سيدات
دور الـ 32
اليوم
4:07 م
تجديف
رباعي مزدوج المجداف رجال
الأدوار النهائية · النهائي "ب"
اليوم
4:10 م
كرة الماء
مسابقة الرجال
المجموعة "أ"
اليوم
4:20 م
تجديف
رباعي مزدوج المجداف رجال
الأدوار النهائية · النهائي "أ"
اليوم
4:22 م
تجديف
رباعي مزدوج المجداف سيدات
الأدوار النهائية · النهائي "أ"
اليوم
4:34 م
جودو
90 كجم رجال
دور الـ 32
اليوم
4:35 م
سباعيات الرجبي
مسابقة الرجال
المجموعة "ب"
اليوم
5:00 م
هوكي الحقل
مسابقة السيدات
المجموعة "ب"
اليوم
5:00 م
كرة طائرة شاطئية
مسابقة الرجال
المجموعة "و"
اليوم
5:00 م
كرة طاولة
فردي سيدات
الدور نصف النهائي
اليوم
5:00 م
مبارزة
فردي الشيش سيدات
دور الـ 16
اليوم
5:00 م
ملاكمة
خفيف الذبابة رجال - 49 كجم
أدوار ربع النهائي
اليوم
5:00 م
تجديف
فردي مزدوج المجداف رجال
أدوار نصف النهائي · الدور قبل النهائي 1 لمجموعتي ج / د
اليوم
5:10 م
تجديف
فردي مزدوج المجداف رجال
أدوار نصف النهائي · الدور قبل النهائي 2 لمجموعتي ج / د
اليوم
5:20 م
سباعيات الرجبي
مسابقة الرجال
المجموعة "ب"
اليوم
5:30 م
كرة يد
مسابقة السيدات
رومانيا --- الجبل الاسود المجموعة "أ"
اليوم
5:30 م
تجديف
فردي مزدوج المجداف سيدات
أدوار نصف النهائي · الدور قبل النهائي 1 لمجموعتي ج / د
اليوم
5:30 م
ملاكمة
الديك رجال - 56 كجم
دور الـ 32
اليوم
5:30 م
جودو
70 كجم سيدات
دور الـ 16
اليوم
5:31 م
كرة طائرة
مسابقة السيدات
ايطاليا --- هولندا المجموعة "ب"
اليوم
5:35 م
كرة الماء
مسابقة الرجال
المجموعة "ب"
اليوم
5:40 م
تجديف
فردي مزدوج المجداف سيدات
أدوار نصف النهائي · الدور قبل النهائي 2 لمجموعتي ج / د
اليوم
5:40 م
تجديف
زوجي مزدوج المجداف خفيف الوزن سيدات
أدوار نصف النهائي · الدور قبل النهائي 1 لمجموعتي ج / د
اليوم
5:50 م
جودو
90 كجم رجال
دور الـ 16
اليوم
5:59 م
تجديف
زوجي مزدوج المجداف خفيف الوزن سيدات
أدوار نصف النهائي · الدور قبل النهائي 2 لمجموعتي ج / د
اليوم
6:00 م
رماية
مسدس 50م رجال
النهائي
اليوم
6:00 م
كرة طائرة شاطئية
مسابقة الرجال
المجموعة "و"
اليوم
6:00 م
سباعيات الرجبي
مسابقة الرجال
المجموعة "ج"
اليوم
6:00 م
مبارزة
فردي الشيش سيدات
أدوار ربع النهائي
اليوم
6:00 م
تجديف
زوجي مزدوج المجداف خفيف الوزن رجال
أدوار نصف النهائي · الدور قبل النهائي 1 لمجموعتي ج / د
اليوم
6:10 م
كرة السلة
مسابقة السيدات
المجموعة "ب"
اليوم
6:15 م
ملاكمة
خفيف الوسط رجال - 64 كجم
دور الـ 32
اليوم
6:15 م
تجديف
زوجي مزدوج المجداف خفيف الوزن رجال
أدوار نصف النهائي · الدور قبل النهائي 2 لمجموعتي ج / د
اليوم
6:20 م
جودو
70 كجم سيدات
أدوار ربع النهائي
اليوم
6:27 م
هوكي الحقل
مسابقة السيدات
المجموعة "أ"
اليوم
6:30 م
سباعيات الرجبي
مسابقة الرجال
المجموعة "ج"
اليوم
6:30 م
رفع أثقال
69 كجم سيدات
النهائي · المجموعة "ب"
اليوم
6:30 م
تجديف
زوجي بدون قائدة دفة سيدات
الأدوار النهائية · النهائي "ج"
اليوم
6:30 م
جودو
90 كجم رجال
أدوار ربع النهائي
اليوم
6:41 م
مبارزة
سيف عربي فردي رجال
دور الـ 32
اليوم
6:45 م
سباعيات الرجبي
مسابقة الرجال
المجموعة "أ"
اليوم
7:00 م
كرة قدم
مسابقة الرجال
الجزائر --- البرتغال المجموعة "د"
اليوم
7:00 م
كرة الماء
مسابقة الرجال
المجموعة "ب"
اليوم
7:00 م
كرة طائرة شاطئية
مسابقة السيدات
المجموعة "ج"
اليوم
7:00 م
كرة قدم
مسابقة الرجال
الارجنتين --- الهوندراس المجموعة "د"
اليوم
7:00 م
ملاكمة
خفيف الثقيل رجال - 81 كجم
دور الـ 16
اليوم
7:00 م
سباحة
100م حرة سيدات
الجولات التمهيدية
اليوم
7:02 م
إبحار
فين رجال
الجولات التمهيدية · السباق 3
اليوم
7:05 م
إبحار
ناكرا 17 مختلط
الجولات التمهيدية · السباق 1
اليوم
7:05 م
إبحار
ليزر رجال
الجولات التمهيدية · السباق 5
اليوم
7:05 م
إبحار
470 رجال
الجولات التمهيدية · السباق 1
اليوم
7:05 م
إبحار
ليزر راديال سيدات
الجولات التمهيدية · السباق 5
اليوم
7:15 م
إبحار
470 سيدات
الجولات التمهيدية · السباق 1
اليوم
7:15 م
سباحة
200م ظهر رجال
الجولات التمهيدية
اليوم
7:25 م
سباعيات الرجبي
مسابقة الرجال
المجموعة "أ"
اليوم
7:30 م
وايتووتر سلالوم
كاياك فردي رجال
الدور نصف النهائي
اليوم
7:30 م
هوكي الحقل
مسابقة السيدات
المجموعة "ب"
اليوم
7:30 م
ملاكمة
الثقيل رجال - 91 كجم
أدوار ربع النهائي
اليوم
7:30 م
سباحة
200م صدر سيدات
الجولات التمهيدية
اليوم
7:47 م
إبحار
ناكرا 17 مختلط
الجولات التمهيدية · السباق 2
اليوم
8:05 م
سباحة
200م فردي متنوع رجال
الجولات التمهيدية
اليوم
8:09 م
كرة السلة
مسابقة الرجال
المجموعة "أ"
اليوم
8:15 م
إبحار
فين رجال
الجولات التمهيدية · السباق 4
اليوم
8:30 م
إبحار
470 رجال
الجولات التمهيدية · السباق 2
اليوم
8:30 م
إبحار
ليزر رجال
الجولات التمهيدية · السباق 6
اليوم
8:30 م
سباحة
4×200م تتابع حرة سيدات
الجولات التمهيدية
اليوم
8:31 م
مبارزة
سيف عربي فردي رجال
دور الـ 16
اليوم
8:35 م
إبحار
470 سيدات
الجولات التمهيدية · السباق 2
اليوم
8:40 م
كرة يد
مسابقة السيدات
روسيا -- السويد المجموعة "ب"
اليوم
8:40 م
إبحار
ليزر راديال سيدات
الجولات التمهيدية · السباق 6
اليوم
8:40 م
كرة طائرة
مسابقة السيدات
امريكا --- صربيا المجموعة "ب"
اليوم
9:00 م
رماية
حفرة مزدوجة رجال
الدور نصف النهائي
اليوم
9:00 م
إبحار
ناكرا 17 مختلط
الجولات التمهيدية · السباق 3
اليوم
9:05 م
رماية
حفرة مزدوجة رجال
الأدوار النهائية · مباراة الميدالية البرونزية
اليوم
9:15 م
وايتووتر سلالوم
كاياك فردي رجال
النهائي
اليوم
9:15 م
رماية
حفرة مزدوجة رجال
الأدوار النهائية · مباراة الميدالية الذهبية
اليوم
9:25 م
رفع أثقال
69 كجم سيدات
النهائي · المجموعة "أ"
اليوم
9:30 م
كرة طائرة شاطئية
مسابقة الرجال
المجموعة "أ"
اليوم
9:30 م
كرة السلة
مسابقة السيدات
المجموعة "ب"
اليوم
9:30 م
مبارزة
سيف عربي فردي رجال
أدوار ربع النهائي
اليوم
9:40 م
القوس والسهم
فردي رجال
دور الـ 32
اليوم
9:52 م
جودو
70 كجم سيدات
أدوار نصف النهائي
اليوم
9:58 م
غطس
متزامن منصة متحركة 3م رجال
النهائي
اليوم
10:00 م
كرة قدم
مسابقة الرجال
كوريا الجنوبيه --- المكسيك المجموعة "ج"
اليوم
10:00 م
سباعيات الرجبي
مسابقة الرجال
أدوار نصف النهائي · المراكز من 9 إلى 12
اليوم
10:00 م
كرة قدم
مسابقة الرجال
المانيا --- فيجي المجموعة "ج"
اليوم
10:00 م
جمباز فني
فردي عام رجال
النهائي
اليوم
10:00 م
جودو
70 كجم سيدات
أدوار نصف النهائي
اليوم
10:05 م
القوس والسهم
فردي سيدات
دور الـ 32
اليوم
10:05 م
جودو
90 كجم رجال
أدوار نصف النهائي
اليوم
10:12 م
جودو
90 كجم رجال
أدوار نصف النهائي
اليوم
10:19 م
جودو
70 كجم سيدات
أدوار نصف النهائي · مباراة الميدالية البرونزية "أ"
اليوم
10:26 م
سباعيات الرجبي
مسابقة الرجال
أدوار نصف النهائي · المراكز من 9 إلى 12
اليوم
10:30 م
كرة طائرة شاطئية
مسابقة الرجال
المجموعة "ب"
اليوم
10:30 م
جودو
70 كجم سيدات
أدوار نصف النهائي · مباراة الميدالية البرونزية "ب"
اليوم
10:33 م
كرة يد
مسابقة السيدات
المجموعة "أ"
اليوم
10:40 م
جودو
70 كجم سيدات
الأدوار النهائية · مباراة الميدالية الذهبية
اليوم
10:40 م
جودو
90 كجم رجال
أدوار نصف النهائي · مباراة الميدالية البرونزية "أ"
اليوم
10:47 م
جودو
90 كجم رجال
أدوار نصف النهائي · مباراة الميدالية البرونزية "ب"
اليوم
10:54 م
هوكي الحقل
مسابقة السيدات
المجموعة "ب"
اليوم
11:00 م
سباعيات الرجبي
مسابقة الرجال
أدوار ربع النهائي · الدور ربع النهائي 1
اليوم
11:00 م
ملاكمة
خفيف الذبابة رجال - 49 كجم
أدوار ربع النهائي
اليوم
11:00 م
جودو
90 كجم رجال
الأدوار النهائية · مباراة الميدالية الذهبية
اليوم
11:01 م
كرة طائرة
روسيا --- الكاميرون
مسابقة السيدات
المجموعة "أ"
اليوم
11:05 م
كرة طائرة شاطئية
مسابقة السيدات
المجموعة "ب"
اليوم
11:30 م
سباعيات الرجبي
مسابقة الرجال
أدوار ربع النهائي · الدور ربع النهائي 2
اليوم
11:30 م
مبارزة
فردي الشيش سيدات
أدوار نصف النهائي
اليوم
11:30 م
ملاكمة
الديك رجال - 56 كجم
دور الـ 32
اليوم
11:30 م
كرة السلة
مسابقة السيدات
المجموعة "ب"
اليوم
11:45 م
مبارزة
فردي الشيش سيدات
أدوار نصف النهائي
الخميس، 8 ذو القعدة
12:00 ص
هوكي الحقل
مسابقة السيدات
المجموعة "أ"
الخميس، 8 ذو القعدة
12:00 ص
سباعيات الرجبي
مسابقة الرجال
أدوار ربع النهائي · الدور ربع النهائي 3
الخميس، 8 ذو القعدة
12:00 ص
ملاكمة
خفيف الوسط رجال - 64 كجم
دور الـ 32
الخميس، 8 ذو القعدة
12:15 ص
سباعيات الرجبي
مسابقة الرجال
أدوار ربع النهائي · الدور ربع النهائي 4
الخميس، 8 ذو القعدة
12:30 ص
مبارزة
سيف عربي فردي رجال
أدوار نصف النهائي
الخميس، 8 ذو القعدة
12:30 ص
كرة طائرة شاطئية
مسابقة السيدات
المجموعة "و"
الخميس، 8 ذو القعدة
12:30 ص
مبارزة
سيف عربي فردي رجال
أدوار نصف النهائي
الخميس، 8 ذو القعدة
12:50 ص
كرة السلة
مسابقة الرجال
المجموعة "أ"
الخميس، 8 ذو القعدة
1:00 ص
رفع أثقال
77 كجم رجال
النهائي · المجموعة "أ"
الخميس، 8 ذو القعدة
1:00 ص
كرة قدم
مسابقة الرجال
اليابان --- السويد المجموعة "ب"
الخميس، 8 ذو القعدة
1:00 ص
كرة قدم
مسابقة الرجال
نيجيريا ---- كولومبيا المجموعة "ب"
الخميس، 8 ذو القعدة
1:00 ص
ملاكمة
خفيف الثقيل رجال - 81 كجم
دور الـ 16
الخميس، 8 ذو القعدة
1:00 ص
مبارزة
فردي الشيش سيدات
الأدوار النهائية · مباراة الميدالية البرونزية
الخميس، 8 ذو القعدة
1:20 ص
كرة الماء
مسابقة الرجال
المجموعة "أ"
الخميس، 8 ذو القعدة
1:30 ص
هوكي الحقل
مسابقة الرجال
المجموعة "أ"
الخميس، 8 ذو القعدة
1:30 ص
ملاكمة
الثقيل رجال - 91 كجم
أدوار ربع النهائي
الخميس، 8 ذو القعدة
1:30 ص
مبارزة
سيف عربي فردي رجال
الأدوار النهائية · مباراة الميدالية البرونزية
الخميس، 8 ذو القعدة
1:50 ص
كرة يد
مسابقة السيدات
المجموعة "ب"
الخميس، 8 ذو القعدة
1:50 ص
مبارزة
فردي الشيش سيدات
الأدوار النهائية · مباراة الميدالية الذهبية
الخميس، 8 ذو القعدة
2:15 ص
كرة طائرة
مسابقة السيدات
المجموعة "أ"
الخميس، 8 ذو القعدة
2:30 ص
كرة طاولة
فردي سيدات
الأدوار النهائية · مباراة الميدالية البرونزية
الخميس، 8 ذو القعدة
2:30 ص
هوكي الحقل
مسابقة الرجال
المجموعة "أ"
الخميس، 8 ذو القعدة
2:30 ص
مبارزة
سيف عربي فردي رجال
الأدوار النهائية · مباراة الميدالية الذهبية
الخميس، 8 ذو القعدة
2:45 ص
كرة الماء
مسابقة الرجال
المجموعة "ب"
الخميس، 8 ذو القعدة
2:50 ص
كرة طائرة شاطئية
مسابقة السيدات
المجموعة "ج"
الخميس، 8 ذو القعدة
3:00 ص
كرة طاولة
فردي سيدات
الأدوار النهائية · مباراة الميدالية الذهبية
الخميس، 8 ذو القعدة
3:30 ص
كرة يد
مسابقة السيدات
المجموعة "ب"
الخميس، 8 ذو القعدة
3:50 ص
كرة قدم
مسابقة الرجال
العراق --- جنوب افريقيا المجموعة "أ"
الخميس، 8 ذو القعدة
4:00 ص
كرة طائرة شاطئية
مسابقة السيدات
المجموعة "ب"
الخميس، 8 ذو القعدة
4:00 ص
كرة قدم
مسابقة الرجال
البراازيل --- الدنمارك لمجموعة "أ"
الخميس، 8 ذو القعدة
4:00 ص
سباحة
200م صدر رجال
النهائي
الخميس، 8 ذو القعدة
4:03 ص
سباحة
100م حرة سيدات
أدوار نصف النهائي · الدور نصف النهائي 1
الخميس، 8 ذو القعدة
4:12 ص
سباحة
100م حرة سيدات
أدوار نصف النهائي · الدور نصف النهائي 2
الخميس، 8 ذو القعدة
4:20 ص
سباحة
200م ظهر رجال
أدوار نصف النهائي · الدور نصف النهائي 1
الخميس، 8 ذو القعدة
4:28 ص
كرة السلة
مسابقة الرجال
المجموعة "أ"
الخميس، 8 ذو القعدة
4:30 ص
كرة طائرة
مسابقة السيدات
المجموعة "أ"
الخميس، 8 ذو القعدة
4:35 ص
سباحة
200م ظهر رجال
أدوار نصف النهائي · الدور نصف النهائي 2
الخميس، 8 ذو القعدة
4:37 ص
سباحة
200م فراشة سيدات
النهائي
الخميس، 8 ذو القعدة
4:54 ص
كرة طائرة شاطئية
مسابقة الرجال
المجموعة "ب"
الخميس، 8 ذو القعدة
5:00 ص
سباحة
100م حرة رجال
النهائي
الخميس، 8 ذو القعدة
5:03 ص
سباحة
200م صدر سيدات
أدوار نصف النهائي · الدور نصف النهائي 1
الخميس، 8 ذو القعدة
5:11 ص
سباحة
200م صدر سيدات
أدوار نصف النهائي · الدور نصف النهائي 2
الخميس، 8 ذو القعدة
5:20 ص
سباحة
200م فردي متنوع رجال
أدوار نصف النهائي · الدور نصف النهائي 1
الخميس، 8 ذو القعدة
5:29 ص
سباحة
200م فردي متنوع رجال
أدوار نصف النهائي · الدور نصف النهائي 2
الخميس، 8 ذو القعدة
5:38 ص
سباحة
4×200م تتابع حرة سيدات
النهائي
الخميس، 8 ذو القعدة
5:55 ص
*

----------


## elsmani ali

*العاب الاولمبياد 

رياضة الجودو 

إسلام منير في وزن 90 كيلو .

يفتتح إسلام منير مشوار السودان في اليوم الخامس من الاولمبياد يوم الاربعاء 10 اغسطس عند الساعة 4:35 عصراً في دور الـ32 من مسابقة الجودو بمواجهة كولتون براون من الولايات المتحدة الامريكية في حال تأهله سيلعب بقية المراحل في نفس اليوم
*

----------


## elsmani ali

*نتائج المسابقات 

كرة الطائرة رجال 

الخميس 11 أغسطس 2016

15:30
إيران
3 : 0
كوبا
الجولة: 3
 صالة ماراكانازينيو - ريو دي جانيرو
المجموعة B

25
31
25

21
29
16



تفاصيل

17:35
روسيا
3 : 0
مصر
الجولة: 3
 صالة ماراكانازينيو - ريو دي جانيرو
المجموعة B

25
25
25

11
17
9



تفاصيل

21:00
بولندا
3 : 0
الأرجنتين
الجولة: 3
 صالة ماراكانازينيو - ريو دي جانيرو
المجموعة B

25
25
37

21
19
35



تفاصيل

23:05
كندا
0 : 3
فرنسا
الجولة: 3
 صالة ماراكانازينيو - ريو دي جانيرو
المجموعة A

19
16
19

25
25
25



تفاصيل

الجمعة 12 أغسطس 2016

02:30
إيطاليا
3 : 0
المكسيك
الجولة: 3
 صالة ماراكانازينيو - ريو دي جانيرو
المجموعة A

25
25
25

17
13
17



تفاصيل

04:35
البرازيل
1 : 3
الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية
الجولة: 3
 صالة ماراكانازينيو - ريو دي جانيرو
المجموعة A

20
23
25
20

25
25
20
25



تفاصيل


*

----------


## elsmani ali

*ترتيب المجموعات 

المجموعة A


الترتيب
المباريات
الأشواط
النقاط

آخر مباريات
الفريق

لعب
فاز
خسر
متبقية
له
عليه
الفرق

1
إيطاليا
Italy
3
3
0
2
9
1
8
9



2
فرنسا
France
3
2
1
2
6
3
3
6



3
البرازيل
Brazil
3
2
1
2
7
5
2
6



4
كندا
Canada
3
1
2
2
4
6
-2
3



5
الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية
USA
3
1
2
2
4
7
-3
3



6
المكسيك
Mexico
3
0
3
2
1
9
-8
0



المجموعة B


الترتيب
المباريات
الأشواط
النقاط

آخر مباريات
الفريق

لعب
فاز
خسر
متبقية
له
عليه
الفرق

1
بولندا
Poland
3
3
0
2
9
2
7
8



2
روسيا
Russia
3
2
1
2
7
4
3
6



3
الأرجنتين
Argentina
3
2
1
2
6
4
2
6



4
إيران
Iran
3
1
2
2
5
6
-1
4



5
مصر
Egypt
3
1
2
2
3
6
-3
3



6
كوبا
Cuba
3
0
3
2
1
9
-8
0






*

----------


## elsmani ali

*كرة الطائرة سيدات 
الخميس 11 أغسطس 2016

02:30
كوريا الجنوبية
3 : 0
الأرجنتين
الجولة: 3
 صالة ماراكانازينيو - ريو دي جانيرو
المجموعة A

25
25
25

18
20
23



تفاصيل

04:35
البرازيل
3 : 0
اليابان
الجولة: 3
 صالة ماراكانازينيو - ريو دي جانيرو
المجموعة A

25
25
25

18
18
22



تفاصيل

الجمعة 12 أغسطس 2016

15:30
الصين
0 : 3
صربيا
الجولة: 3
 صالة ماراكانازينيو - ريو دي جانيرو
المجموعة B

19
19
22

25
25
25



تفاصيل

17:35
الأرجنتين
3 : 2
الكاميرون
الجولة: 3
 صالة ماراكانازينيو - ريو دي جانيرو
المجموعة A

19
25
26
25
15

25
19
28
21
13



تفاصيل

21:00
الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية
3 : 1
إيطاليا
الجولة: 3
المجموعة B

25
25
23
25

22
22
25
20



تفاصيل

23:05
هولندا
3 : 0
بورتو ريكو
الجولة: 3
المجموعة B

25
25
25

14
22
16



تفاصيل

السبت 13 أغسطس 2016

02:30
روسيا
3 : 0
اليابان
الجولة: 3
المجموعة A

25
30
25

14
28
18



تفاصيل

04:35
البرازيل
3 : 0
كوريا الجنوبية
الجولة: 3
المجموعة A

25
25
27

17
13
25



تفاصيل




*

----------


## elsmani ali

*ترتيب المجموعات 


المجموعة A


الترتيب
المباريات
الأشواط
النقاط

آخر مباريات
الفريق

لعب
فاز
خسر
متبقية
له
عليه
الفرق

1
البرازيل
Brazil
4
4
0
1
12
0
12
12



2
روسيا
Russia
4
4
0
1
12
1
11
12



3
كوريا الجنوبية
Korea S.
4
2
2
1
7
7
0
6



4
اليابان
Japan
4
1
3
1
4
9
-5
3



5
الأرجنتين
Argentina
4
1
3
1
3
11
-8
2



6
الكاميرون
Cameroon
4
0
4
1
2
12
-10
1






*

----------


## elsmani ali

*المجموعة B


الترتيب
المباريات
الأشواط
النقاط

آخر مباريات
الفريق

لعب
فاز
خسر
متبقية
له
عليه
الفرق

1
الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية
USA
4
4
0
1
12
4
8
11



2
صربيا
Serbia
4
3
1
1
10
3
7
9



3
هولندا
Netherlands
4
3
1
1
11
5
6
9



4
الصين
China
4
2
2
1
8
6
2
7



5
إيطاليا
Italy
4
0
4
1
1
12
-11
0



6
بورتو ريكو
Puerto Rico
4
0
4
1
0
12
-12
0




*

----------


## elsmani ali

*كرة التنس رجال :

ربع النهائي

الجمعة 12 أغسطس 2016

18:50
(12) جونسون ستيف - الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية
1 : 2
(2) آندي موراي - بريطانيا

0
6
6

6
4
7


تفاصيل

21:00
(3) رافاييل نادال - أسبانيا
2 : 1
توماز بيلوتشي - البرازيل

2
6
6

6
4
2


تفاصيل

21:25
(6) غايل مونفيس - فرنسا
1 : 2
(4) كي نيشيكوري - اليابان

6
6
6

7
4
7


تفاصيل

21:25
خوان مارتن ديل بوترو - الأرجنتين
2 : 0
(10) روبرتو باوتيستا أغوت - أسبانيا

7
7

5
6


تفاصيل

نصف النهائي

السبت 13 أغسطس 2016

18:00
(4) كي نيشيكوري - اليابان
-- : --
(2) آندي موراي - بريطانيا

تفاصيل

20:00
خوان مارتن ديل بوترو - الأرجنتين
-- : --
(3) رافاييل نادال - أسبانيا

تفاصيل




*

----------


## elsmani ali

*كرة تنس سيدات :

نصف النهائي

الجمعة 12 أغسطس 2016

18:40
(11) بيترا كفيتوفا - التشيك
1 : 2
مونيكا بويغ - بورتو ريكو

4
6
3

6
1
6


تفاصيل

23:20
(7) ماديسون كيز - الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية
0 : 2
(2) أنجليك كيربر - ألمانيا

3
5

6
7


تفاصيل

الميدالية البرونزية

السبت 13 أغسطس 2016

18:00
(11) بيترا كفيتوفا - التشيك
-- : --
(7) ماديسون كيز - الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية

تفاصيل

الميدالية الذهبية

21:30
مونيكا بويغ - بورتو ريكو
-- : --
(2) أنجليك كيربر - ألمانيا

تفاصيل


*

----------


## elsmani ali

*كرة اليد سيدات :
الخميس 11 أغسطس 2016

01:50
هولندا
32 : 32
كوريا الجنوبية
المجموعة B
18
:
17
نتيجة الشوط الأول



تفاصيل

03:50
فرنسا
27 : 11
الأرجنتين
المجموعة B
15
:
4
نتيجة الشوط الأول



تفاصيل

الجمعة 12 أغسطس 2016

15:30
أنغولا
24 : 28
البرازيل
المجموعة A
13
:
13
نتيجة الشوط الأول



تفاصيل

17:30
السويد
29 : 29
هولندا
المجموعة B
16
:
13
نتيجة الشوط الأول



تفاصيل

20:40
رومانيا
24 : 21
أسبانيا
المجموعة A
13
:
11
نتيجة الشوط الأول



تفاصيل

22:40
الجبل الأسود
19 : 28
النرويج
المجموعة A
11
:
16
نتيجة الشوط الأول



تفاصيل

السبت 13 أغسطس 2016

01:50
روسيا
35 : 29
الأرجنتين
المجموعة B
20
:
18
نتيجة الشوط الأول



تفاصيل

03:50
كوريا الجنوبية
17 : 21
فرنسا
المجموعة B
11
:
11
نتيجة الشوط الأول



تفاصيل




*

----------


## elsmani ali

*ترتيب المجموعات :

المجموعة A


الترتيب
المباريات
أهداف
نقاط

آخر مباريات
الفريق

لعب
فاز
تعادل
خسر
متبقية
له
عليه
الفرق

1
النرويج
Norway
4
3
0
1
1
113
94
19
10



2
البرازيل
Brazil
4
3
0
1
1
109
94
15
10



3
أسبانيا
Spain
4
2
0
2
1
99
94
5
8



4
أنجولا
Angola
4
2
0
2
1
94
102
-8
8



5
رومانيا
Romania
4
2
0
2
1
81
91
-10
8



6
الجبل الأسود
Montenegro
4
0
0
4
1
84
105
-21
4




*

----------


## elsmani ali

*المجموعة B


الترتيب
المباريات
أهداف
نقاط

آخر مباريات
الفريق

لعب
فاز
تعادل
خسر
متبقية
له
عليه
الفرق

1
روسيا
Russia
4
4
0
0
1
127
113
14
12



2
فرنسا
France
4
3
0
1
1
91
68
23
10



3
السويد
Sweden
4
2
1
1
1
125
114
11
9



4
هولندا
Netherlands
4
1
2
1
1
101
97
4
8



5
كوريا الجنوبية
South Korea
4
0
1
3
1
102
114
-12
5



6
الأرجنتين
Argentina
4
0
0
4
1
79
119
-40
4




*

----------


## elsmani ali

*كرة اليد رجال :

الخميس 11 أغسطس 2016

15:30
تونس
25 : 25
قطر
الجولة: 3
المجموعة A
12
:
11
نتيجة الشوط الأول



تفاصيل

17:30
بولندا
33 : 25
مصر
الجولة: 3
المجموعة B
16
:
10
نتيجة الشوط الأول



تفاصيل

20:40
الدانمارك
24 : 27
كرواتيا
الجولة: 3
المجموعة A
12
:
15
نتيجة الشوط الأول



تفاصيل

22:40
البرازيل
33 : 30
ألمانيا
الجولة: 3
المجموعة B
17
:
16
نتيجة الشوط الأول



تفاصيل

الجمعة 12 أغسطس 2016

01:50
سلوفينيا
29 : 24
السويد
الجولة: 3
المجموعة B
14
:
13
نتيجة الشوط الأول



تفاصيل

03:50
فرنسا
31 : 24
الأرجنتين
الجولة: 3
المجموعة A
17
:
12
نتيجة الشوط الأول



تفاصيل


*

----------


## elsmani ali

*ترتيب المجموعات :

المجموعة A


الترتيب
المباريات
أهداف
نقاط

آخر مباريات
الفريق

لعب
فاز
تعادل
خسر
متبقية
له
عليه
الفرق

1
فرنسا
France
3
3
0
0
2
91
67
24
9



2
الدانمارك
Denmark
3
2
0
1
2
80
69
11
7



3
كرواتيا
Croatia
3
2
0
1
2
77
80
-3
7



4
قطر
Qatar
3
1
1
1
2
75
83
-8
6



5
تونس
Tunisia
3
0
1
2
2
71
81
-10
4



6
الأرجنتين
Argentina
3
0
0
3
2
69
83
-14
3



المجموعة B


*

----------


## elsmani ali

*المجموعة B


الترتيب
المباريات
أهداف
نقاط

آخر مباريات
الفريق

لعب
فاز
تعادل
خسر
متبقية
له
عليه
الفرق

1
سلوفينيا
Slovenia
3
3
0
0
2
87
78
9
9



2
ألمانيا
Germany
3
2
0
1
2
94
91
3
7



3
البرازيل
Brazil
3
2
0
1
2
95
93
2
7



4
بولندا
Poland
3
1
0
2
2
94
91
3
5



5
مصر
Egypt
3
1
0
2
2
77
85
-8
5



6
السويد
Sweden
3
0
0
3
2
78
87
-9
3




*

----------


## elsmani ali

*كرة الطائرة الشائطيية رجال  : 

دور الـ 16
20162012
المباريات الحاليةالمجموعاتأفضل ثالثدور الـ 16ربع النهائينصف النهائيالميدالية البرونزيةالميدالية الذهبية
- خيارات -أخبار





الجمعة 12 أغسطس 2016

18:00
روسيا
2 : 0
قطر

21
21

13
13


تفاصيل

21:00
النمسا
0 : 2
كوبا

17
14

21
21


تفاصيل

السبت 13 أغسطس 2016

02:00
المكسيك
0 : 2
هولندا

18
15

21
21


تفاصيل






*

----------


## elsmani ali

*كرة الشاطئيية سيدات : 

دور الـ 16
20162012
المباريات الحاليةالمجموعاتأفضل ثالثدور الـ 16ربع النهائينصف النهائيالميدالية البرونزيةالميدالية الذهبية
- خيارات -أخبار





الجمعة 12 أغسطس 2016

17:00
الصين
0 : 2
البرازيل

12
16

21
21


تفاصيل

22:00
البرازيل
2 : 0
ألمانيا

21
21

17
19


تفاصيل

السبت 13 أغسطس 2016

01:00
روسيا
2 : 0
أسبانيا

23
24

21
22


تفاصيل


*

----------


## elsmani ali

*كرة السلة رجال :

الخميس 11 أغسطس 2016

01:00

أستراليا
88 : 98
الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية
الجولة: 3
 كارواكا أرينا 1
المجموعة A
29
:
29
نتيجة الشوط الأول

25
:
20
نتيجة الشوط الثاني

13
:
21
نتيجة الشوط الثالث

21
:
28
نتيجة الشوط الرابع



تفاصيل

04:30

فنزويلا
72 : 68
الصين
الجولة: 3
 كارواكا أرينا 1
المجموعة A
25
:
13
نتيجة الشوط الأول

13
:
22
نتيجة الشوط الثاني

13
:
15
نتيجة الشوط الثالث

21
:
18
نتيجة الشوط الرابع



تفاصيل

20:15
البرازيل
76 : 80
كرواتيا
الجولة: 3
 كارواكا أرينا 1
المجموعة B
17
:
19
نتيجة الشوط الأول

14
:
22
نتيجة الشوط الثاني

19
:
18
نتيجة الشوط الثالث

26
:
21
نتيجة الشوط الرابع



تفاصيل

الجمعة 12 أغسطس 2016

01:00
نيجيريا
87 : 96
أسبانيا
الجولة: 3
 كارواكا أرينا 1
المجموعة B
11
:
25
نتيجة الشوط الأول

30
:
18
نتيجة الشوط الثاني

25
:
22
نتيجة الشوط الثالث

21
:
31
نتيجة الشوط الرابع



تفاصيل

04:30
ليتوانيا
81 : 73
الأرجنتين
الجولة: 3
 كارواكا أرينا 1
المجموعة B
16
:
15
نتيجة الشوط الأول

14
:
12
نتيجة الشوط الثاني

27
:
22
نتيجة الشوط الثالث

24
:
24
نتيجة الشوط الرابع



تفاصيل

20:15
الصين
68 : 93
أستراليا
الجولة: 4
 كارواكا أرينا 1
المجموعة A
14
:
17
نتيجة الشوط الأول

20
:
27
نتيجة الشوط الثاني

16
:
21
نتيجة الشوط الثالث

18
:
28
نتيجة الشوط الرابع



تفاصيل

السبت 13 أغسطس 2016

01:00
الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية
94 : 91
صربيا
الجولة: 4
 كارواكا أرينا 1
المجموعة A
27
:
15
نتيجة الشوط الأول

23
:
26
نتيجة الشوط الثاني

22
:
21
نتيجة الشوط الثالث

22
:
29
نتيجة الشوط الرابع



تفاصيل

04:30
فرنسا
96 : 56
فنزويلا
الجولة: 4
 كارواكا أرينا 1
المجموعة A
23
:
18
نتيجة الشوط الأول

19
:
12
نتيجة الشوط الثاني

24
:
17
نتيجة الشوط الثالث

30
:
9
نتيجة الشوط الرابع



تفاصيل


*

----------


## elsmani ali

*ترتيب المجموعات :
المجموعة A


الترتيب
المباريات
الأهداف
النقاط

آخر مباريات
الفريق

لعب
فاز
خسر
متبقية
له
عليه
الفرق

1
الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية
USA
4
4
0
1
424
310
114
8



2
أستراليا
Australia
4
3
1
1
363
312
51
7



3
فرنسا
France
4
3
1
1
326
278
48
7



4
صربيا
Serbia
4
1
3
1
332
327
5
5



5
فنزويلا
Venezuela
4
1
3
1
259
363
-104
5



6
الصين
China
4
0
4
1
258
372
-114
4









*

----------


## elsmani ali

*المجموعة B


الترتيب
المباريات
الأهداف
النقاط

آخر مباريات
الفريق

لعب
فاز
خسر
متبقية
له
عليه
الفرق

1
ليتوانيا
Lithuania
3
3
0
2
252
229
23
6



2
الأرجنتين
Argentina
3
2
1
2
257
229
28
5



3
كرواتيا
Croatia
3
2
1
2
234
236
-2
5



4
إسبانيا
Spain
3
1
2
2
231
225
6
4



5
البرازيل
Brazil
3
1
2
2
218
227
-9
4



6
نيجيريا
Nigeria
3
0
3
2
233
279
-46
3










*

----------


## elsmani ali

*كرة السلة سيدات :

الخميس 11 أغسطس 2016

18:15
روسيا البيضاء
71 : 74
تركيا
الجولة: 4
 ساحة الشباب
المجموعة A
19
:
13
نتيجة الشوط الأول

14
:
20
نتيجة الشوط الثاني

21
:
24
نتيجة الشوط الثالث

17
:
17
نتيجة الشوط الرابع



تفاصيل

21:30
فرنسا
74 : 64
البرازيل
الجولة: 4
 ساحة الشباب
المجموعة A
20
:
20
نتيجة الشوط الأول

15
:
9
نتيجة الشوط الثاني

22
:
19
نتيجة الشوط الثالث

17
:
16
نتيجة الشوط الرابع



تفاصيل

23:45
اليابان
86 : 92
أستراليا
الجولة: 4
 ساحة الشباب
المجموعة A
24
:
23
نتيجة الشوط الأول

26
:
25
نتيجة الشوط الثاني

21
:
11
نتيجة الشوط الثالث

15
:
33
نتيجة الشوط الرابع



تفاصيل

الجمعة 12 أغسطس 2016

18:15
صربيا
80 : 72
الصين
الجولة: 4
 ساحة الشباب
المجموعة B
24
:
14
نتيجة الشوط الأول

16
:
20
نتيجة الشوط الثاني

26
:
9
نتيجة الشوط الثالث

14
:
29
نتيجة الشوط الرابع



تفاصيل

21:30
كندا
51 : 81
الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية
الجولة: 4
 ساحة الشباب
المجموعة B
16
:
18
نتيجة الشوط الأول

6
:
18
نتيجة الشوط الثاني

14
:
24
نتيجة الشوط الثالث

15
:
21
نتيجة الشوط الرابع



تفاصيل

23:45
أسبانيا
97 : 43
السنغال
الجولة: 4
 ساحة الشباب
المجموعة B
26
:
11
نتيجة الشوط الأول

20
:
8
نتيجة الشوط الثاني

25
:
13
نتيجة الشوط الثالث

26
:
11
نتيجة الشوط الرابع






*

----------


## elsmani ali

*ترتيب المجموعات :

المجموعة A


الترتيب
المباريات
الأهداف
النقاط

آخر مباريات
الفريق

لعب
فاز
خسر
متبقية
له
عليه
الفرق

1
أستراليا
Australia
4
4
0
1
326
279
47
8



2
فرنسا
France
4
3
1
1
273
264
9
7



3
اليابان
Japan
4
2
2
1
307
307
0
6



4
تركيا
Turkey
4
2
2
1
245
249
-4
6



5
روسيا البيضاء
Belarus
4
1
3
1
281
287
-6
5



6
البرازيل
Brazil
4
0
4
1
259
305
-46
4






*

----------


## elsmani ali

*â€‹
المجموعة B


الترتيب
المباريات
الأهداف
النقاط

آخر مباريات
الفريق

لعب
فاز
خسر
متبقية
له
عليه
الفرق

1
الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية
USA
4
4
0
1
415
254
161
8



2
أسبانيا
Spain
4
3
1
1
314
273
41
7



3
كندا
Canada
4
3
1
1
280
274
6
7



4
الصين
China
4
1
3
1
309
323
-14
5



5
صربيا
Serbia
4
1
3
1
290
318
-28
5



6
السنغال
Senegal
4
0
4
1
221
387
-166
4










*

----------


## elsmani ali

*كرة القدم  سيدات :

ربع النهائي

الجمعة 12 أغسطس 2016

19:07

الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية'78

اليكس مورجان


1 : 13 : 4


السويد'62

ستينا بلاكستينيوس


ضربات ترجيحية
 إستاد ماني جارينشا الوطني
0
:
0
نتيجة الشوط الأول

1
:
1
نتيجة الوقت الأصلي

1
:
1
نتيجة الوقت الإضافي



تفاصيل

22:06

الصين'58

وانغ شان شان


0 : 1
ألمانيا'76

ميلاناي بيهراينجير


0
:
0
نتيجة الشوط الأول


تفاصيل

السبت 13 أغسطس 2016

01:09
كندا'55

صوفي شميدت


1 : 0
فرنسا
 أرينا كورينثيانز
0
:
0
نتيجة الشوط الأول



تفاصيل

04:06
البرازيل
0 : 07 : 6


أستراليا
ضربات ترجيحية
0
:
0
نتيجة الشوط الأول

0
:
0
نتيجة الوقت الأصلي

0
:
0
نتيجة الوقت الإضافي



تفاصي


*

----------


## elsmani ali

*مباريات اليوم : 

كرة القدم رجال : 

ربع النهائي

السبت 13 أغسطس 2016

19:00

البرتغال
-- : --
ألمانيا
 أرينا كورينثيانز
 12°C

تفاصيل

22:00

نيجيريا
-- : --
الدانمارك
 ملعب جوفيرنادور ماجاليس
 15°C

تفاصيل

الأحد 14 أغسطس 2016

01:00

كوريا الجنوبية
-- : --
الهندوراس
 أرينا فونتي نوفا
 23°C

تفاصيل

04:00

البرازيل
-- : --
كولومبيا
 إستاد ماني جارينشا الوطني
 15°C




*

----------


## elsmani ali

*كرة الطائرة رجال  :


السبت 13 أغسطس 2016

15:30
إيران
ن : ن
مصر
الجولة: 4
 صالة ماراكانازينيو - ريو دي جانيرو
 17°C
المجموعة B

تفاصيل

17:35
الأرجنتين
ن : ن
كوبا
الجولة: 4
 صالة ماراكانازينيو - ريو دي جانيرو
 17°C
المجموعة B

تفاصيل

21:00
بولندا
ن : ن
روسيا
الجولة: 4
 صالة ماراكانازينيو - ريو دي جانيرو
 17°C
المجموعة B

تفاصيل

23:05
الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية
ن : ن
فرنسا
الجولة: 4
 صالة ماراكانازينيو - ريو دي جانيرو
 17°C
المجموعة A

تفاصيل

الأحد 14 أغسطس 2016

02:30
كندا
ن : ن
المكسيك
الجولة: 4
 صالة ماراكانازينيو - ريو دي جانيرو
 17°C
المجموعة A

تفاصيل

04:35
البرازيل
ن : ن
إيطاليا
الجولة: 4
 صالة ماراكانازينيو - ريو دي جانيرو
 17°C
المجموعة A

تفاصيل


*

----------


## elsmani ali

*كرة اليد رجال : 
السبت 13 أغسطس 2016

15:30
سلوفينيا
ن : ن
ألمانيا
الجولة: 4
المجموعة B

تفاصيل

17:30
كرواتيا
ن : ن
فرنسا
الجولة: 4
المجموعة A

تفاصيل

20:40
الدانمارك
ن : ن
قطر
الجولة: 4
المجموعة A

تفاصيل

22:40
مصر
ن : ن
البرازيل
الجولة: 4
المجموعة B

تفاصيل

الأحد 14 أغسطس 2016

01:50
السويد
ن : ن
بولندا
الجولة: 4
المجموعة B

تفاصيل

03:50
الأرجنتين
ن : ن
تونس
الجولة: 4
المجموعة A

تفاصيل




*

----------


## elsmani ali

*كرة السلة سيدات : 

السبت 13 أغسطس 2016

18:15
أستراليا
ن : ن
روسيا البيضاء
الجولة: 5
 ساحة الشباب
 13°C
المجموعة A

تفاصيل

21:30
تركيا
ن : ن
البرازيل
الجولة: 5
 ساحة الشباب
 13°C
المجموعة A

تفاصيل

23:45
اليابان
ن : ن
فرنسا
الجولة: 5
 ساحة الشباب
 13°C
المجموعة A

تفاصيل


*

----------


## elsmani ali

*كرة السلة رجال : 


20:15
الأرجنتين
ن : ن
البرازيل
الجولة: 4
 كارواكا أرينا 1
 13°C
المجموعة B

تفاصيل

الأحد 14 أغسطس 2016

01:00
أسبانيا
ن : ن
ليتوانيا
الجولة: 4
 كارواكا أرينا 1
 13°C
المجموعة B

تفاصيل

04:30
كرواتيا
ن : ن
نيجيريا
الجولة: 4
 كارواكا أرينا 1
 13°C
المجموعة B




*

----------


## elsmani ali

*أكمل المنتخب البرازيلي عقد المربع الذهبي لمسابقة كرة القدم سيدات بدورة الألعاب الأولمبية الحالية (ريو دي جانيرو 2016)، ليتقدم الفريق خطوة مهمة على طريق البحث عن الميدالية الذهبية الأولى له في هذه المسابقة بالدورات الأولمبية.

تغلب المنتخب البرازيلي على نظيره الأسترالي 7-6 بركلات الترجيح بعد انتهاء الوقتين الأصلي والإضافي من مباراتهما مساء الجمعة (صباح اليوم السبت بتوقيت جرينتش) في دور الثمانية للبطولة بالتعادل السلبي.

وبدد المنتخب السويدي آمال نظيره الأمريكي في الدفاع عن لقبه الأولمبي وأطاح به من المسابقة بالتغلب عليه 4 / 3 بركلات الترجيح بعد تعادلهما 1 / 1 في الوقتين الأصلي والإضافي للمباراة أيضا.

كما شق المنتخب الألماني طريقه إلى المربع الذهبي بفوز ثمين على نظيره الصيني 1 / صفر وتغلبت كندا على فرنسا بنفس النتيجة في مباراة أخرى بدور الثمانية.

ووسط تشجيع حماسي هائل في المدرجات، انتزع المنتخب البرازيلي بطاقة التأهل للمربع الذهبي بعدما تصدت حارسته باربارا لركلة الترجيح الثامنة لتقود الفريق إلى الفوز الثمين.

وكانت زميلتها المخضرمة مارتا أبرز نجمات المنتخب البرازيلي أهدرت ركلة الترجيح الخامسة لتثير قلق الجماهير قبل أن تهدر الأسترالية كاترينا جوري الركلة الخامسة أيضا ليمتد ماراثون ركلات الترجيح إلى الركلة الثامنة التي تصدت لها باربارا.

وكان المنتخب الأمريكي أحرز الميدالية الذهبية للمسابقة في أربع من خمس دورات سابقة أقيمت فيها المسابقة على مستوى السيدات حيث توج باللقب في 1996 و2004 و2008 و2012 فيما كان المنتخب النرويجي هو الفريق الوحيد الآخر الذي فاز بالذهبية حيث انتزع اللقب في 2000 .

ويلتقي المنتخب السويدي في المربع الذهبي مع المنتخب البرازيلي.

وانتهى الشوط الأول من المباراة بالتعادل السلبي ثم تقدمت اللاعبة ستينا بلاكستينوس بهدف للسويد في الدقيقة 61 وردت النجمة المخضرمة أليكس مورجان بهدف التعادل الأمريكي في الدقيقة 77 لينتهي الوقت الأصلي بالتعادل 1 / 1 ويلجأ الفريقان للوقت الإضافي الذي استمر فيه التعادل بنفس النتيجة ليحتكم الفريقان إلى ركلات الترجيح التي حسمت اللقاء لصالح السويد.

وتغلب المنتخب الألماني على نظيره الصيني بهدف نظيف سجلته ميلاني بيهرينجر في الدقيقة 76 بعد انتهاء الشوط الأول من المباراة بالتعادل السلبي.

ويلتقي المنتخب الألماني في المربع الذهبي مع منتخب كندا الذي تغلب على نظيره الفرنسي بهدف نظيف سجلته صوفي شميت في الدقيقة 54.
*

----------


## elsmani ali

*أنكر السباح الأمريكي الشهير مايكل فيلبس ذاته بعد إحرازه الميدالية الفضية في سباق 100 متر فراشة في أولمبياد ريو دي جانيرو، عندما طالب الصحفيين بالاهتمام بصاحب الميدالية الذهبية.

ففي المؤتمر الصحفي، أمس، الجمعة، واجه فيلبس معظم الأسئلة رغم وجود جوزيف سكولينج القادم من سنغافورة والفائز بالذهبية إلى جانبه.

وهذا هو آخر سباق فردي لفيلبس صاحب أفضل إنجاز أولمبي في مسيرته الرياضية الطويلة والمتميزة.

وحاول فيلبس التعامل مع الموقف وقال للصحفيين ضاحكا "يفترض أن توجه معظم الأسئلة إلى جوزيف.. لقد فاز هذا الشاب للتو بميدالية ذهبية. عليكم توجيه بعض الأسئلة إليه".

وتفوق سباح سنغافورة في طريقه للتتويج باللقب على ثلاثة من أكبر السباحين هم فيلبس وسباح جنوب افريقيا تشاد لوكلوه والمجري لازلو تشيه الذين احتلوا المركز الثاني مناصفة بعد سكولينج.

وبعد ذلك وجه أحد الصحفيين سؤالا إلى سكولينج عن شعوره بالانجاز وعندها نظر سباح سنغافورة إلى فيلبس قبل أن يرد بتواضع قائلا "يعني هذا كثيرا من السعادة. لا أعتقد أنني قريب من مستوى هؤلاء السباحين الثلاثة إلى جواري".

وأضاف السباح الفائز قوله "اليوم كان يوما جميلا بالنسبة لي وحسب".

وقال سكولينج أيضا "أعتقد أن تشاد ومايكل ولازلو هم واجهة سباحة الفراشة حتى الآن.. هذه تعتبر ميداليتي الذهبية الأولى وليست الميدالية رقم 22 أو 23".

وهنا تدخل فيلبس قائلا "لكن الفوز بها كان بمثابة انجاز كبير وهام".

وأكد سكولينج أنه يعتبر فيلبس مثلا أعلى له قائلا "لولا مايكل لما وصلت إلى هذا الانجاز لأنني منذ طفولتي أريد أن أصبح مثله".

وقال سكولينج "كنت أريد الفوز وأعتقد أن الفضل في كثير من هذا يعود إلى مايكل فهو سبب رغبتي في أكون سباحا متميزا".
*

----------


## elsmani ali

*نتائج المسابقات امس في ريو 2016

كرة الطائرة الشاطئية سيدات 

السبت 13 أغسطس 2016

01:00
روسيا
2 : 0
أسبانيا

23
24

21
22


تفاصيل

06:00
الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية
2 : 0
إيطاليا

21
21

10
16


تفاصيل

18:00
كندا
2 : 0
كندا

21
21

16
11


تفاصيل

21:00
سويسرا
0 : 2
ألمانيا

19
10

21
21


تفاصيل

الأحد 14 أغسطس 2016

02:00
هولندا
1 : 2
سويسرا

21
13
10

19
21
21








*

----------


## elsmani ali

*كرة الطائرة الشاطئية رجال :

السبت 13 أغسطس 2016

02:00
المكسيك
0 : 2
هولندا

18
15

21
21


تفاصيل

05:00
إيطاليا
0 : 2
إيطاليا

12
21

21
23


تفاصيل

17:00
البرازيل
2 : 0
أسبانيا

24
21

22
13


تفاصيل

22:00
البرازيل
1 : 2
روسيا

21
14
10

16
21
15


تفاصيل

الأحد 14 أغسطس 2016

01:00
كندا
0 : 2
هولندا

12
15

21
21





*

----------


## elsmani ali

*كرة اليد رجال : 

السبت 13 أغسطس 2016

15:30

سلوفينيا
25 : 28
ألمانيا
الجولة: 4
المجموعة B
12
:
11
نتيجة الشوط الأول



تفاصيل

17:30

كرواتيا
29 : 28
فرنسا
الجولة: 4
المجموعة A
14
:
12
نتيجة الشوط الأول



تفاصيل

20:40

الدانمارك
26 : 25
قطر
الجولة: 4
المجموعة A
14
:
14
نتيجة الشوط الأول



تفاصيل

22:40

مصر
27 : 27
البرازيل
الجولة: 4
المجموعة B
15
:
13
نتيجة الشوط الأول



تفاصيل

الأحد 14 أغسطس 2016

01:50

السويد
24 : 25
بولندا
الجولة: 4
المجموعة B
13
:
12
نتيجة الشوط الأول



تفاصيل

03:50

الأرجنتين
23 : 21
تونس
الجولة: 4
المجموعة A
14
:
10
نتيجة الشوط الأول



تفاصيل


*

----------


## elsmani ali

*ترتيب المجموعات :

المجموعة A


الترتيب
المباريات
أهداف
نقاط

آخر مباريات
الفريق

لعب
فاز
تعادل
خسر
متبقية
له
عليه
الفرق

1
فرنسا
France
4
3
0
1
1
119
96
23
6



2
الدانمارك
Denmark
4
3
0
1
1
106
94
12
6



3
كرواتيا
Croatia
4
3
0
1
1
106
108
-2
6



4
قطر
Qatar
4
1
1
2
1
100
109
-9
3



5
الأرجنتين
Argentina
4
1
0
3
1
92
104
-12
2



6
تونس
Tunisia
4
0
1
3
1
92
104
-12
1


*

----------


## elsmani ali

*المجموعة B


الترتيب
المباريات
أهداف
نقاط

آخر مباريات
الفريق

لعب
فاز
تعادل
خسر
متبقية
له
عليه
الفرق

1
ألمانيا
Germany
4
3
0
1
1
122
116
6
6



2
سلوفينيا
Slovenia
4
3
0
1
1
112
106
6
6



3
البرازيل
Brazil
4
2
1
1
1
122
120
2
5



4
بولندا
Poland
4
2
0
2
1
119
115
4
4



5
مصر
Egypt
4
1
1
2
1
104
112
-8
3



6
السويد
Sweden
4
0
0
4
1
102
112
-10
0




*

----------


## elsmani ali

*كرة السلة رجال : 
20:15

الأرجنتين
111 : 107
البرازيل
الجولة: 4
بعد الوقت الاضافي
 كارواكا أرينا 1
المجموعة B
28
:
19
نتيجة الشوط الأول

16
:
33
نتيجة الشوط الثاني

23
:
20
نتيجة الشوط الثالث

18
:
13
نتيجة الشوط الرابع

26
:
22
نتيجة الوقت الإضافي



تفاصيل

الأحد 14 أغسطس 2016

01:00

أسبانيا
109 : 59
ليتوانيا
الجولة: 4
 كارواكا أرينا 1
المجموعة B
26
:
11
نتيجة الشوط الأول

22
:
18
نتيجة الشوط الثاني

36
:
16
نتيجة الشوط الثالث

25
:
14
نتيجة الشوط الرابع



تفاصيل

04:30
كرواتيا
76 : 90
نيجيريا
الجولة: 4
 كارواكا أرينا 1
المجموعة B
28
:
21
نتيجة الشوط الأول

11
:
22
نتيجة الشوط الثاني

17
:
27
نتيجة الشوط الثالث

20
:
20
نتيجة الشوط الرابع








*

----------


## elsmani ali

*كرة السلة سيدات :
السبت 13 أغسطس 2016

18:15
أستراليا
74 : 66
روسيا البيضاء
الجولة: 5
 ساحة الشباب
المجموعة A
22
:
25
نتيجة الشوط الأول

14
:
14
نتيجة الشوط الثاني

16
:
20
نتيجة الشوط الثالث

22
:
7
نتيجة الشوط الرابع



تفاصيل

21:30
تركيا
79 : 76
البرازيل
الجولة: 5
بعد الوقت الاضافي
 ساحة الشباب
المجموعة A
8
:
15
نتيجة الشوط الأول

12
:
21
نتيجة الشوط الثاني

21
:
11
نتيجة الشوط الثالث

19
:
13
نتيجة الشوط الرابع

19
:
16
نتيجة الوقت الإضافي



تفاصيل

23:45
اليابان
79 : 71
فرنسا
الجولة: 5
 ساحة الشباب
المجموعة A
17
:
19
نتيجة الشوط الأول

23
:
13
نتيجة الشوط الثاني

23
:
22
نتيجة الشوط الثالث

16
:
17
نتيجة الشوط الرابع



تفاصيل




*

----------


## elsmani ali

*ترتيب مجموعة الاولي :

المجموعة A


الترتيب
المباريات
الأهداف
النقاط

آخر مباريات
الفريق

لعب
فاز
خسر
متبقية
له
عليه
الفرق

1
أستراليا
Australia
5
5
0
0
400
345
55
10



2
اليابان
Japan
5
3
2
0
386
378
8
8



3
فرنسا
France
5
3
2
0
344
343
1
8



4
تركيا
Turkey
5
3
2
0
324
325
-1
8



5
روسيا البيضاء
Belarus
5
1
4
0
347
361
-14
6



6
البرازيل
Brazil
5
0
5
0
335
384
-49
5




*

----------


## elsmani ali

*كرة الطائرة رجال :

السبت 13 أغسطس 2016

15:30

إيران
3 : 0
مصر
الجولة: 4
 صالة ماراكانازينيو - ريو دي جانيرو
المجموعة B

28
25
25

26
22
16



تفاصيل

17:35

الأرجنتين
3 : 0
كوبا
الجولة: 4
 صالة ماراكانازينيو - ريو دي جانيرو
المجموعة B

25
25
25

16
14
16



تفاصيل

21:00

بولندا
2 : 3
روسيا
الجولة: 4
 صالة ماراكانازينيو - ريو دي جانيرو
المجموعة B

18
25
18
25
13

25
16
25
22
15



تفاصيل

23:05

الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية
3 : 1
فرنسا
الجولة: 4
 صالة ماراكانازينيو - ريو دي جانيرو
المجموعة A

25
25
14
25

22
22
25
22



تفاصيل

الأحد 14 أغسطس 2016

02:30

كندا
0 : 3
المكسيك
الجولة: 4
 صالة ماراكانازينيو - ريو دي جانيرو
المجموعة A

25
25
25

20
13
22



تفاصيل

04:35

البرازيل
1 : 3
إيطاليا
الجولة: 4
 صالة ماراكانازينيو - ريو دي جانيرو
المجموعة A

25
23
22
15

23
25
25
25



تفاصيل


*

----------


## elsmani ali

*ترتيب المجموعات :

المجموعة A


الترتيب
المباريات
الأشواط
النقاط

آخر مباريات
الفريق

لعب
فاز
خسر
متبقية
له
عليه
الفرق

1
إيطاليا
Italy
4
4
0
1
12
2
10
12



2
فرنسا
France
4
2
2
1
7
6
1
6



3
البرازيل
Brazil
4
2
2
1
8
8
0
6



4
الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية
USA
4
2
2
1
7
8
-1
6



5
المكسيك
Mexico
4
1
3
1
4
9
-5
3



5
كندا
Canada
4
1
3
1
4
9
-5
3


*

----------


## elsmani ali

*المجموعة B


الترتيب
المباريات
الأشواط
النقاط

آخر مباريات
الفريق

لعب
فاز
خسر
متبقية
له
عليه
الفرق

1
بولندا
Poland
4
3
1
1
11
5
6
9



2
الأرجنتين
Argentina
4
3
1
1
9
4
5
9



3
روسيا
Russia
4
3
1
1
10
6
4
8



4
إيران
Iran
4
2
2
1
8
6
2
7



5
مصر
Egypt
4
1
3
1
3
9
-6
3



6
كوبا
Cuba
4
0
4
1
1
12
-11
0




*

----------


## elsmani ali

*كرة التنس  رجال : 

نصف النهائي

السبت 13 أغسطس 2016

18:10
(4) كي نيشيكوري - اليابان
0 : 2
(2) آندي موراي - بريطانيا

1
4

6
6


تفاصيل

20:10
خوان مارتن ديل بوترو - الأرجنتين
2 : 1
(3) رافاييل نادال - أسبانيا

5
6
7

7
4
6


تفاصيل

الميدالية البرونزية

الأحد 14 أغسطس 2016

19:30
(3) رافاييل نادال - أسبانيا
-- : --
(4) كي نيشيكوري - اليابان

تفاصيل

الميدالية الذهبية

21:30
خوان مارتن ديل بوترو - الأرجنتين
-- : --
(2) آندي موراي - بريطانيا

تفاص


*

----------


## elsmani ali

*كرة التنس سيدات  :

الميدالية البرونزية

السبت 13 أغسطس 2016

18:05
(11) بيترا كفيتوفا - التشيك
2 : 1
(7) ماديسون كيز - الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية

7
2
6

5
6
2


تفاصيل

الميدالية الذهبية

23:40
مونيكا بويغ - بورتو ريكو
2 : 1
(2) أنجليك كيربر - ألمانيا

6
4
6

4
6
1


تفاصيل


*

----------


## elsmani ali

*كرة القدم رجال : 
نهائيات كرة القدم بأولمبياد ريو دي جانيرو 2016 - رجال
ربع النهائي
20162012200820042000199619921988198419801976197219  6819641960195619521948193619281924192019121908
المباريات الحاليةالمجموعاتربع النهائينصف النهائيالميدالية البرونزيةالميدالية الذهبية
- خيارات -تاريخ المسابقةقائمة الهدافينأخبار





السبت 13 أغسطس 2016

19:02
  
البرتغال
0 : 4
ألمانيا'45

سيرج نابري

'57

ماثياس جينتير

'75

دافي سيلك

'87

فيليب ماكس


 أرينا كورينثيانز
0
:
1
نتيجة الشوط الأول



تفاصيل

22:02
  
نيجيريا'16

جون أوبي ميكيل

'59

امينو عمر


2 : 0
الدانمارك
 ملعب جوفيرنادور ماجاليس
1
:
0
نتيجة الشوط الأول



تفاصيل

الأحد 14 أغسطس 2016

01:02
  
كوريا الجنوبية
0 : 1
الهندوراس'58

ألبرتو إيليس


 أرينا فونتي نوفا
0
:
0
نتيجة الشوط الأول



تفاصيل

04:03
  
البرازيل'12

نيمار دا سيلفا

'83

والاس أولفيرا دوس سانتوس


2 : 0
كولومبيا
 إستاد ماني جارينشا الوطني
1
:
0
نتيجة الشوط الأول



تفاصيل




*

----------


## elsmani ali

*https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OOLqfKrWrSU

المانيا ( 4 : 0 ) البرتغال
                        	*

----------


## elsmani ali

*https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JIGQzRc4_IQ

نيجريا  ( 2 : 0 ) الدنمارك
*

----------


## elsmani ali

*https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D6pr3XgcucI

البرازيل ( 2 : 0 ) كولومبيا
                        	*

----------


## elsmani ali

*https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y7gck2mNQg0

الهندوراس و كوريا الجنوبية 1_0
*

----------


## elsmani ali

*نهائيات كرة القدم بأولمبياد ريو دي جانيرو 2016 - رجال
نصف النهائي
20162012200820042000199619921988198419801976197219  6819641960195619521948193619281924192019121908
المباريات الحاليةالمجموعاتربع النهائينصف النهائيالميدالية البرونزيةالميدالية الذهبية
- خيارات -تاريخ المسابقةقائمة الهدافينأخبار





الأربعاء 17 أغسطس 2016

19:00

البرازيل
-- : --
الهندوراس
 ملعب ماراكانا

تفاصيل

22:00

نيجيريا
-- : --
ألمانيا
 أرينا كورينثيانز

تفاصيل




نص النهائي كرة القدم رجال  :





*

----------


## elsmani ali

*https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jv5aEnGKdhY


ريو 2016: ملخص اليوم الثامن
*

----------


## elsmani ali

*مسابقات اليوم :

كرة اليد سيدات    الجولة الاخيرة : 

الأحد 14 أغسطس 2016

15:30
الجبل الأسود
ن : ن
البرازيل
الجولة: 5
المجموعة A

تفاصيل

17:30
السويد
ن : ن
فرنسا
الجولة: 5
المجموعة B

تفاصيل

20:40
هولندا
ن : ن
روسيا
الجولة: 5
المجموعة B

تفاصيل

22:40
النرويج
ن : ن
رومانيا
الجولة: 5
المجموعة A

تفاصيل

الاثنين 15 أغسطس 2016

01:50
أسبانيا
ن : ن
أنغولا
الجولة: 5
المجموعة A

تفاصيل

03:50
الأرجنتين
ن : ن
كوريا الجنوبية
الجولة: 5
المجموعة B

تفاصيل


*

----------


## elsmani ali

*كرة السلة  رجال :

20:15
الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية
ن : ن
فرنسا
الجولة: 5
 كارواكا أرينا 1
 14°C
المجموعة A

تفاصيل

الاثنين 15 أغسطس 2016

01:00
أستراليا
ن : ن
فنزويلا
الجولة: 5
 كارواكا أرينا 1
 14°C
المجموعة A

تفاصيل

04:30
صربيا
ن : ن
الصين
الجولة: 5
 كارواكا أرينا 1
 14°C
المجموعة A




*

----------


## elsmani ali

*كرة السلة سيدات :

الأحد 14 أغسطس 2016

18:15
الصين
ن : ن
الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية
الجولة: 5
 ساحة الشباب
 12°C
المجموعة B

تفاصيل

21:30
السنغال
ن : ن
صربيا
الجولة: 5
 ساحة الشباب
 12°C
المجموعة B

تفاصيل

23:45
أسبانيا
ن : ن
كندا
الجولة: 5
 ساحة الشباب
 12°C
المجموعة B

تفاصيل









*

----------


## elsmani ali

*كرة الطائرة سيدات :

الأحد 14 أغسطس 2016

15:30
صربيا
ن : ن
هولندا
الجولة: 4
المجموعة B

تفاصيل

17:35
كوريا الجنوبية
ن : ن
الكاميرون
الجولة: 4
المجموعة A

تفاصيل

21:00
إيطاليا
ن : ن
بورتو ريكو
الجولة: 4
المجموعة B

تفاصيل

23:05
الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية
ن : ن
الصين
الجولة: 4
المجموعة B

تفاصيل

الاثنين 15 أغسطس 2016

02:30
اليابان
ن : ن
الأرجنتين
الجولة: 4
المجموعة A

تفاصيل

04:35
البرازيل
ن : ن
روسيا
الجولة: 4
المجموعة A

تفاصيل








*

----------


## elsmani ali

*نتائج مسابقات اليوم :
كرة اليد : 

الأحد 14 أغسطس 2016

15:30
الجبل الأسود
23 : 29
البرازيل
الجولة: 5
المجموعة A
10
:
12
نتيجة الشوط الأول



تفاصيل

17:30
السويد
25 : 27
فرنسا
الجولة: 5
المجموعة B
13
:
15
نتيجة الشوط الأول



تفاصيل

20:40
هولندا
34 : 38
روسيا
الجولة: 5
المجموعة B
16
:
17
نتيجة الشوط الأول



تفاصيل

22:40
النرويج
28 : 27
رومانيا
الجولة: 5
المجموعة A
14
:
13
نتيجة الشوط الأول



تفاصيل




*

----------


## elsmani ali

*كرة السلة رجال : 


الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية
100 : 97
فرنسا
الجولة: 5
 كارواكا أرينا 1
المجموعة A
30
:
24
نتيجة الشوط الأول

25
:
22
نتيجة الشوط الثاني

26
:
23
نتيجة الشوط الثالث

19
:
28
نتيجة الشوط الرابع



تفاصيل



الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية
100 : 97
فرنسا
الجولة: 5
 كارواكا أرينا 1
المجموعة A
30
:
24
نتيجة الشوط الأول

25
:
22
نتيجة الشوط الثاني

26
:
23
نتيجة الشوط الثالث

19
:
28
نتيجة الشوط الرابع



تفاصيل


*

----------


## elsmani ali

*كرة السلة سيدات :


18:15
الصين
62 : 105
الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية
الجولة: 5
 ساحة الشباب
المجموعة B
9
:
32
نتيجة الشوط الأول

17
:
28
نتيجة الشوط الثاني

14
:
18
نتيجة الشوط الثالث

22
:
27
نتيجة الشوط الرابع



تفاصيل

21:30
السنغال
88 : 95
صربيا
الجولة: 5
 ساحة الشباب
المجموعة B
15
:
27
نتيجة الشوط الأول

28
:
28
نتيجة الشوط الثاني

23
:
21
نتيجة الشوط الثالث

22
:
19
نتيجة الشوط الرابع



تفاصيل

23:45 
الشوط الثالث
أسبانيا
47 : 35
كندا
الجولة: 5
 ساحة الشباب
 24°C
المجموعة B
17
:
16
نتيجة الشوط الأول

16
:
13
نتيجة الشوط الثاني





*

----------


## elsmani ali

*كرة التنس رجال : 

الميدالية البرونزية

الأحد 14 أغسطس 2016

19:50
(3) رافاييل نادال - أسبانيا
1 : 2
(4) كي نيشيكوري - اليابان

2
7
3

6
6
6





*

----------


## elsmani ali

*كرة الطائرة سيدات :

الأحد 14 أغسطس 2016

15:30
صربيا
2 : 3
هولندا
الجولة: 4
المجموعة B

22
20
25
25
8

25
25
22
18
15



تفاصيل

17:35
كوريا الجنوبية
3 : 0
الكاميرون
الجولة: 4
المجموعة A

25
25
25

16
22
20



تفاصيل

21:00
إيطاليا
3 : 0
بورتو ريكو
الجولة: 4
المجموعة B

25
25
25

14
13
22



تفاصيل

23:05
الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية
3 : 1
الصين
الجولة: 4
المجموعة B

22
25
25
25

25
17
19
19



تفاصيل


*

----------


## elsmani ali

*ترتيب المجموعة التانية بعد خلصت مباريات المجموعة :
المجموعة B


الترتيب
المباريات
الأشواط
النقاط

آخر مباريات
الفريق

لعب
فاز
خسر
متبقية
له
عليه
الفرق

1
الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية
USA
5
5
0
0
15
5
10
14



2
هولندا
Netherlands
5
4
1
0
14
7
7
11



3
صربيا
Serbia
5
3
2
0
12
6
6
10



4
الصين
China
5
2
3
0
9
9
0
7



5
إيطاليا
Italy
5
1
4
0
4
12
-8
3



6
بورتو ريكو
Puerto Rico
5
0
5
0
0
15
-15
0











*

----------


## الصاااااقعة

*تسلم ياالسمانى ومشكور على الابداااااااااااااع
                        	*

----------


## elsmani ali

*الله يسلمك
                        	*

----------


## elsmani ali

*نتائج امس واليوم الصباح :

كرة الطائرة الشاطئية سيدات : 
ربع النهائي

22:00
كندا
0 : 2
ألمانيا

14
14

21
21


تفاصيل

23:00
البرازيل
2 : 1
سويسرا

21
25
15

23
24
13


تفاصيل

الاثنين 15 أغسطس 2016

05:00
البرازيل
2 : 0
روسيا

تفاصيل

06:00
الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية
2 : 0
أستراليا

21
21

16
14


تفاصيل




*

----------


## elsmani ali

*كرة الطائرة سيدات : 

الاثنين 15 أغسطس 2016

01:45
الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية
3 : 1
الصين
الجولة: 4
المجموعة B

22
25
25
25

25
17
19
19



تفاصيل

02:30
اليابان
3 : 0
الأرجنتين
الجولة: 4
المجموعة A

25
25
26

23
16
24



تفاصيل

04:35
البرازيل
3 : 0
روسيا
الجولة: 4
المجموعة A

25
25
25

23
21
21



تفاص


*

----------


## elsmani ali

*ترتيب النهائي للمجموعات :

المجموعة A


الترتيب
المباريات
الأشواط
النقاط

آخر مباريات
الفريق

لعب
فاز
خسر
متبقية
له
عليه
الفرق

1
البرازيل
Brazil
5
5
0
0
15
0
15
15



2
روسيا
Russia
5
4
1
0
12
4
8
12



3
كوريا الجنوبية
Korea S.
5
3
2
0
10
7
3
9



4
اليابان
Japan
5
2
3
0
7
9
-2
6



5
الأرجنتين
Argentina
5
1
4
0
3
14
-11
2



6
الكاميرون
Cameroon
5
0
5
0
2
15
-13
1




*

----------


## elsmani ali

*المجموعة B


الترتيب
المباريات
الأشواط
النقاط

آخر مباريات
الفريق

لعب
فاز
خسر
متبقية
له
عليه
الفرق

1
الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية
USA
5
5
0
0
15
5
10
14



2
هولندا
Netherlands
5
4
1
0
14
7
7
11



3
صربيا
Serbia
5
3
2
0
12
6
6
10



4
الصين
China
5
2
3
0
9
9
0
7



5
إيطاليا
Italy
5
1
4
0
4
12
-8
3



6
بورتو ريكو
Puerto Rico
5
0
5
0
0
15
-15
0




*

----------


## elsmani ali

*كرة السلة سيدات :

الأحد 14 أغسطس 2016

18:15
الصين
62 : 105
الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية
الجولة: 5
 ساحة الشباب
المجموعة B
9
:
32
نتيجة الشوط الأول

17
:
28
نتيجة الشوط الثاني

14
:
18
نتيجة الشوط الثالث

22
:
27
نتيجة الشوط الرابع



تفاصيل

21:30
السنغال
88 : 95
صربيا
الجولة: 5
 ساحة الشباب
المجموعة B
15
:
27
نتيجة الشوط الأول

28
:
28
نتيجة الشوط الثاني

23
:
21
نتيجة الشوط الثالث

22
:
19
نتيجة الشوط الرابع



تفاصيل

23:45
أسبانيا
109 : 59
كندا
الجولة: 5
 ساحة الشباب
المجموعة B
26
:
11
نتيجة الشوط الأول

22
:
18
نتيجة الشوط الثاني

36
:
16
نتيجة الشوط الثالث

25
:
14
نتيجة الشوط الرابع






*

----------


## elsmani ali

*ترتيب النهائي للمجموعات :


المجموعة A


الترتيب
المباريات
الأهداف
النقاط

آخر مباريات
الفريق

لعب
فاز
خسر
متبقية
له
عليه
الفرق

1
أستراليا
Australia
5
5
0
0
400
345
55
10



2
اليابان
Japan
5
3
2
0
386
378
8
8



3
فرنسا
France
5
3
2
0
344
343
1
8



4
تركيا
Turkey
5
3
2
0
324
325
-1
8



5
روسيا البيضاء
Belarus
5
1
4
0
347
361
-14
6



6
البرازيل
Brazil
5
0
5
0
335
384
-49
5


*

----------


## elsmani ali

*المجموعة B


الترتيب
المباريات
الأهداف
النقاط

آخر مباريات
الفريق

لعب
فاز
خسر
متبقية
له
عليه
الفرق

1
الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية
USA
5
5
0
0
520
316
204
10



2
أسبانيا
Spain
5
4
1
0
423
332
91
9



3
كندا
Canada
5
3
2
0
339
383
-44
8



4
صربيا
Serbia
5
2
3
0
385
406
-21
7



5
الصين
China
5
1
4
0
371
428
-57
6



6
السنغال
Senegal
5
0
5
0
309
482
-173
5










*

----------


## elsmani ali

*كرة السلة رجال :

الأحد 14 أغسطس 2016

01:00

أسبانيا
109 : 59
ليتوانيا
الجولة: 4
 كارواكا أرينا 1
المجموعة B
26
:
11
نتيجة الشوط الأول

22
:
18
نتيجة الشوط الثاني

36
:
16
نتيجة الشوط الثالث

25
:
14
نتيجة الشوط الرابع



تفاصيل

04:30

كرواتيا
76 : 90
نيجيريا
الجولة: 4
 كارواكا أرينا 1
المجموعة B
28
:
21
نتيجة الشوط الأول

11
:
22
نتيجة الشوط الثاني

17
:
27
نتيجة الشوط الثالث

20
:
20
نتيجة الشوط الرابع



تفاصيل

20:15

الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية
100 : 97
فرنسا
الجولة: 5
 كارواكا أرينا 1
المجموعة A
30
:
24
نتيجة الشوط الأول

25
:
22
نتيجة الشوط الثاني

26
:
23
نتيجة الشوط الثالث

19
:
28
نتيجة الشوط الرابع



تفاصيل

الاثنين 15 أغسطس 2016

01:00

أستراليا
81 : 56
فنزويلا
الجولة: 5
 كارواكا أرينا 1
المجموعة A
16
:
6
نتيجة الشوط الأول

16
:
19
نتيجة الشوط الثاني

21
:
18
نتيجة الشوط الثالث

28
:
13
نتيجة الشوط الرابع



تفاصيل

04:30

صربيا
94 : 60
الصين
الجولة: 5
 كارواكا أرينا 1
المجموعة A
24
:
18
نتيجة الشوط الأول

19
:
10
نتيجة الشوط الثاني

35
:
15
نتيجة الشوط الثالث

16
:
17
نتيجة الشوط الرابع



تفاصيل


*

----------


## elsmani ali

*كرة اليد سيدات :

الأحد 14 أغسطس 2016

15:30
الجبل الأسود
23 : 29
البرازيل
الجولة: 5
المجموعة A
10
:
12
نتيجة الشوط الأول



تفاصيل

17:30
السويد
25 : 27
فرنسا
الجولة: 5
المجموعة B
13
:
15
نتيجة الشوط الأول



تفاصيل

20:40
هولندا
34 : 38
روسيا
الجولة: 5
المجموعة B
16
:
17
نتيجة الشوط الأول



تفاصيل

22:40
النرويج
28 : 27
رومانيا
الجولة: 5
المجموعة A
14
:
13
نتيجة الشوط الأول



تفاصيل

الاثنين 15 أغسطس 2016

01:50
أسبانيا
26 : 22
أنغولا
الجولة: 5
المجموعة A
13
:
12
نتيجة الشوط الأول



تفاصيل

03:50
الأرجنتين
22 : 28
كوريا الجنوبية
الجولة: 5
المجموعة B




*

----------


## elsmani ali

*الترتيب النهائي للمجموعات :

المجموعة A


الترتيب
المباريات
أهداف
نقاط

آخر مباريات
الفريق

لعب
فاز
تعادل
خسر
متبقية
له
عليه
الفرق

1
البرازيل
Brazil
5
4
0
1
0
138
117
21
8



2
النرويج
Norway
5
4
0
1
0
141
121
20
8



3
أسبانيا
Spain
5
3
0
2
0
125
116
9
6



4
رومانيا
Romania
5
2
0
3
0
108
119
-11
4



5
أنجولا
Angola
5
2
0
3
0
116
128
-12
4



6
الجبل الأسود
Montenegro
5
0
0
5
0
107
134
-27
0






*

----------


## elsmani ali

*المجموعة B


الترتيب
المباريات
أهداف
نقاط

آخر مباريات
الفريق

لعب
فاز
تعادل
خسر
متبقية
له
عليه
الفرق

1
روسيا
Russia
5
5
0
0
0
165
147
18
10



2
فرنسا
France
5
4
0
1
0
118
93
25
8



3
السويد
Sweden
5
2
1
2
0
150
141
9
5



4
هولندا
Netherlands
5
1
2
2
0
135
135
0
4



5
كوريا الجنوبية
South Korea
5
1
1
3
0
130
136
-6
3



6
الأرجنتين
Argentina
5
0
0
5
0
101
147
-46
0










*

----------


## elsmani ali

*كرة التنس رجال : 

الميدالية الذهبية

23:05
خوان مارتن ديل بوترو - الأرجنتين
1 : 3
(2) آندي موراي - بريطانيا

5
6
2
5

7
4
6
7




*

----------


## elsmani ali

*مسابقات اليوم :


كرة السلة رجال :

20:15
نيجيريا
-- : --
البرازيل
الجولة: 5
لا نتائج حية لهذه المباراة
 كارواكا أرينا 1
 16°C
المجموعة B

أبوظبي الرياضية HD 3



الثلاثاء 16 أغسطس 2016

01:00
أسبانيا
ن : ن
الأرجنتين
الجولة: 5
 كارواكا أرينا 1
 16°C
المجموعة B

تفاصيل

04:30
ليتوانيا
ن : ن
كرواتيا
الجولة: 5
 كارواكا أرينا 1
 16°C
المجموعة B




*

----------


## elsmani ali

*كرة الطائرة رجال :

الاثنين 15 أغسطس 2016

15:30
تبدأ قريبا
الأرجنتين
-- : --
مصر
الجولة: 5
لا نتائج حية لهذه المباراة
 صالة ماراكانازينيو - ريو دي جانيرو
 22°C
المجموعة B

أبوظبي الرياضية HD 5



17:35
الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية
-- : --
المكسيك
الجولة: 5
لا نتائج حية لهذه المباراة
 صالة ماراكانازينيو - ريو دي جانيرو
 21°C
المجموعة A

أبوظبي الرياضية HD 5



21:00
روسيا
-- : --
إيران
الجولة: 5
لا نتائج حية لهذه المباراة
 صالة ماراكانازينيو - ريو دي جانيرو
 22°C
المجموعة B



23:05
بولندا
-- : --
كوبا
الجولة: 5
لا نتائج حية لهذه المباراة
 صالة ماراكانازينيو - ريو دي جانيرو
 22°C
المجموعة B



الثلاثاء 16 أغسطس 2016

02:30
إيطاليا
ن : ن
كندا
الجولة: 5
 صالة ماراكانازينيو - ريو دي جانيرو
 22°C
المجموعة A

تفاصيل

04:35
البرازيل
ن : ن
فرنسا
الجولة: 5
 صالة ماراكانازينيو - ريو دي جانيرو
 22°C
المجموعة A

تفاصيل








*

----------


## elsmani ali

*كرة اليد رجال : 

الاثنين 15 أغسطس 2016

15:30
تبدأ قريبا
بولندا
ن : ن
سلوفينيا
الجولة: 5
المجموعة B

تفاصيل

17:30
ألمانيا
ن : ن
مصر
الجولة: 5
المجموعة B

تفاصيل

20:40
فرنسا
ن : ن
الدانمارك
الجولة: 5
المجموعة A

تفاصيل

22:40
السويد
ن : ن
البرازيل
الجولة: 5
المجموعة B

تفاصيل

الثلاثاء 16 أغسطس 2016

01:50
كرواتيا
ن : ن
تونس
الجولة: 5
المجموعة A

تفاصيل

03:50
قطر
ن : ن
الأرجنتين
الجولة: 5
المجموعة A

تفاصيل








*

----------


## elsmani ali

*صحف العالم: الخالد بولت يلمع في ريو 2016



أثار الإنجاز التاريخي، الذي حققه العداء الجامايكي يوسين بولت، بالفوز أمس الأحد بذهبية 100 متر في دورة الألعاب الأولمبية "ريو 2016" ردود فعل إيجابية كبيرة على مستوى الصحافة العالمية.

وانهالت الصحف العالمية، بالأوصاف على بولت الفائز بالميدالية الذهبية الأولمبية ثلاث مرات، حيث وصفته بـ "الخالد" و"الرائع" و"المتألق"، بالإضافة إلى العديد من الصفات الأخرى.

"الخالد بولت يدخل التاريخ"، كان هذا ما قالته صحيفة "ذي تايم" البريطانية، بعدما فاز بولت بميداليته الذهبية الثالثة على التوالي في منافسات 100 متر بالدورات الأولمبية محققًا رقم تسع ثواني، و81 جزء من الثانية.

وأضافت الصحيفة البريطانية: "يوسن بولت رفع إصبعه بعدما تجاوز الخط، ميدالية ذهبية أخرى، صفحة جديدة كتبت في كتاب تاريخه الأولمبي، إنه كان يؤمن بأنه قادر على أن يبقى خالدا".

ومن جانبها قالت صحيفة "بيلد" الألمانية: "بولت الذهبي يلمع في ريو، إنه الأسرع وسيبقى أسرع رجل في العالم".

وقالت صحيفة "ماركا" الأسبانية: "الوميض في ريو"، وأضافت صحيفة "ليكيب" الفرنسية، قائلة: "عملاق وأسطورة".

وأسهبت الصحف في جامايكا في الإشادة بالبطل الأولمبي، وكان عنوانها الرئيسي "بولت المتألق"، كما أضافت قائلة: "المتألق بولت يحصد الميدالية الأولمبية الذهبية الثالثة في سباقات 100 متر".

وقالت صحيفة نيويورك تايمز الأمريكية: "لا يوجد في كوكب الأرض من يستطيع أن يلحق ببولت حتى الآن".

وأضافت الصحيفة الأمريكية: "بولت أثبت تفوقه مجددا، فاز بسباق 100 في 9.81 ثانية وهو الإنجاز، الذي ضمن له مكانته كأفضل عداء على مر التاريخ".

وقال ديفيد والتشينسكي رئيس جمعية المؤرخين الأولمبيين في تصريحات لنيويورك تايمز: "الجميع مروا بهذه التجربة (الفوز بسباق 100 متر) مرة واحدة خلال حياتهم، أن تكون الأفضل في الأولمبياد ثلاث مرات في شيء حققه الجميع مرة واحدة فهذا شيء غير معقول".

واستطرد والتشينسكي، قائلا: "تراثه سيتوقف على ما سيقوم به خلال ما تبقى من حياته، الأفضل هو أن يقوم بجولات ويعطي محاضرات، ويجوب العالم مثل محمد علي ويصبح معروفا في أفريقيا وآسيا ومحبوبًا من الجميع".

وعلى جانب آخر، امتلأت مواقع التواصل الاجتماعي بصور العداء الجامايكي، وهو يبتسم قبل وصوله إلى خط النهاية.

وأجمع العديد من رواد مواقع التواصل الاجتماعي على أن الشيء الوحيد القادر على إيقاف بولت هو دراجة التصوير التلفزيوني، في إشارة إلى الحادثة، التي وقعت لبولت في الصيف الماضي ببطولة العالم لألعاب القوى في بكين، عندما فقد أحد المصورين توازنه فوق دراجة التصوير المتحركة واصطدم بالبطل العالمي، عقب تتويجه بلقب سباق 200 متر عدو.

*

----------


## elsmani ali

*الالعاب الاولمبية اليوم :


سباحة ماراثون
ماراثون 10 كم سيدات
النهائي
اليوم
3:00 م

قوارب الكانو
كانو فردي رجال 1000م
الجولات التمهيدية
اليوم
3:00 م
قوارب الكانو
كاياك زوجي سيدات 500م
الجولات التمهيدية
اليوم
3:24 م
كرة ريشة
زوجي رجال
أدوار ربع النهائي
اليوم
3:30 م
كرة طائرة
مسابقة الرجال
المجموعة "ب"
اليوم
3:30 م
كرة يد
مسابقة الرجال
المجموعة "ب"
اليوم
3:30 م
ألعاب قوى
قفز ثلاثي رجال
المباريات المؤهلة
اليوم
3:30 م
ألعاب قوى
200م سيدات
الجولة 1
اليوم
3:30 م
قوارب الكانو
كاياك فردي سيدات 200م
الجولات التمهيدية
اليوم
3:38 م
كرة طاولة
فرق سيدات
الدور نصف النهائي
اليوم
4:00 م
هوكي الحقل
مسابقة السيدات
أدوار ربع النهائي
اليوم
4:00 م
فروسية
ترويض فردي
سباق الجائزة الكبرى حرة
اليوم
4:00 م

دراجات على المضمار
سرعة فردية سيدات
دور الـ 16
اليوم
4:00 م
مصارعة
رومانية 85 كجم رجال
المباريات المؤهلة
اليوم
4:00 م
قوارب الكانو
كاياك فردي رجال 1000م
الجولات التمهيدية
اليوم
4:06 م
مصارعة
رومانية 130 كجم رجال
المباريات المؤهلة
اليوم
4:08 م
مصارعة
رومانية 85 كجم رجال
دور الـ 16
اليوم
4:16 م
دراجات على المضمار
أومنيوم رجال
سباق الزمن
اليوم
4:21 م
ألعاب قوى
3000م موانع رجال
الجولة 1
اليوم
4:25 م
كرة ريشة
زوجي رجال
أدوار ربع النهائي
اليوم
4:30 م
كرة ريشة
زوجي رجال
أدوار ربع النهائي
اليوم
4:30 م
قوارب الكانو
كانو فردي رجال 1000م
أدوار نصف النهائي · الدور نصف النهائي 1
اليوم
4:30 م
كرة ريشة
زوجي رجال
أدوار ربع النهائي
اليوم
4:30 م
قوارب الكانو
كانو فردي رجال 1000م
أدوار نصف النهائي · الدور نصف النهائي 2
اليوم
4:38 م
ألعاب قوى
رمي مطرقة سيدات
النهائي
اليوم
4:40 م

مصارعة
رومانية 130 كجم رجال
دور الـ 16
اليوم
4:40 م
قوارب الكانو
كاياك زوجي سيدات 500م
أدوار نصف النهائي · الدور نصف النهائي 1
اليوم
4:46 م
قوارب الكانو
كاياك زوجي سيدات 500م
أدوار نصف النهائي · الدور نصف النهائي 2
اليوم
4:53 م
دراجات على المضمار
أومنيوم سيدات
سباق من نقطة الصفر
اليوم
4:59 م
قوارب الكانو
كاياك فردي سيدات 200م
أدوار نصف النهائي · الدور نصف النهائي 1
اليوم
5:00 م
سباحة متزامنة
ثنائي سيدات
تمهيدي
اليوم
5:00 م
ملاكمة
الخفيف سيدات - 60 كجم
أدوار ربع النهائي
اليوم
5:00 م
مصارعة
رومانية 85 كجم رجال
أدوار ربع النهائي
اليوم
5:04 م
قوارب الكانو
كاياك فردي سيدات 200م
أدوار نصف النهائي · الدور نصف النهائي 2
اليوم
5:07 م
قوارب الكانو
كاياك فردي سيدات 200م
أدوار نصف النهائي · الدور نصف النهائي 3
اليوم
5:14 م
ألعاب قوى
3000م موانع سيدات
النهائي
اليوم
5:15 م

مصارعة
رومانية 130 كجم رجال
أدوار ربع النهائي
اليوم
5:20 م
قوارب الكانو
كاياك فردي رجال 1000م
أدوار نصف النهائي · الدور نصف النهائي 1
اليوم
5:21 م
قوارب الكانو
كاياك فردي رجال 1000م
أدوار نصف النهائي · الدور نصف النهائي 2
اليوم
5:29 م
كرة ريشة
زوجي سيدات
أدوار ربع النهائي
اليوم
5:30 م
كرة يد
مسابقة الرجال
المجموعة "ب"
اليوم
5:30 م
كرة ريشة
زوجي سيدات
أدوار ربع النهائي
اليوم
5:30 م
ملاكمة
الذبابة رجال - 52 كجم
دور الـ 16
اليوم
5:30 م
كرة طائرة
مسابقة الرجال
المجموعة "أ"
اليوم
5:35 م
ألعاب قوى
400م حواجز رجال
الجولة 1
اليوم
5:35 م
مصارعة
رومانية 85 كجم رجال
أدوار نصف النهائي
اليوم
5:36 م
مصارعة
رومانية 85 كجم رجال
أدوار نصف النهائي
اليوم
5:36 م
مصارعة
رومانية 130 كجم رجال
أدوار نصف النهائي
اليوم
5:44 م
مصارعة
رومانية 130 كجم رجال
أدوار نصف النهائي
اليوم
5:44 م
هوكي الحقل
مسابقة السيدات
أدوار ربع النهائي
اليوم
6:30 م
كرة ريشة
زوجي سيدات
أدوار ربع النهائي
اليوم
6:30 م
ملاكمة
الوسط رجال - 69 كجم
أدوار نصف النهائي
اليوم
6:30 م

كرة ريشة
زوجي سيدات
أدوار ربع النهائي
اليوم
6:30 م
ملاكمة
المتوسط رجال - 75 كجم
أدوار ربع النهائي
اليوم
6:45 م
إبحار
470 رجال
الجولات التمهيدية · السباق 8
اليوم
7:05 م
إبحار
فورتي ناينر رجال
الجولات التمهيدية · السباق 7
اليوم
7:05 م
إبحار
فورتي ناينر إف إكس سيدات
الجولات التمهيدية · السباق 7
اليوم
7:05 م
إبحار
ليزر راديال سيدات
سباق الميداليات
اليوم
7:05 م

إبحار
470 سيدات
الجولات التمهيدية · السباق 9
اليوم
7:15 م
إبحار
470 سيدات
الجولات التمهيدية · السباق 8
اليوم
7:15 م
جمباز فني
حلق رجال
النهائي
اليوم
8:00 م

إبحار
فورتي ناينر رجال
الجولات التمهيدية · السباق 8
اليوم
8:05 م
إبحار
فورتي ناينر إف إكس سيدات
الجولات التمهيدية · السباق 8
اليوم
8:05 م
إبحار
ليزر رجال
سباق الميداليات
اليوم
8:05 م

كرة الماء
مسابقة السيدات
أدوار ربع النهائي
اليوم
8:10 م
كرة السلة
مسابقة الرجال
المجموعة "ب"
اليوم
8:15 م
إبحار
470 رجال
الجولات التمهيدية · السباق 9
اليوم
8:30 م
كرة يد
مسابقة الرجال
المجموعة "أ"
اليوم
8:40 م
إبحار
470 سيدات
الجولات التمهيدية · السباق 10
اليوم
8:40 م
جمباز فني
حصان القفز رجال
النهائي
اليوم
8:54 م

كرة طائرة
مسابقة الرجال
المجموعة "ب"
اليوم
9:00 م
كرة طاولة
فرق رجال
الدور نصف النهائي
اليوم
9:00 م
إبحار
فورتي ناينر إف إكس سيدات
الجولات التمهيدية · السباق 9
اليوم
9:05 م
إبحار
فورتي ناينر رجال
الجولات التمهيدية · السباق 9
اليوم
9:05 م
غطس
منصة متحركة 3م رجال
تمهيدي
اليوم
9:15 م
كرة الماء
مسابقة السيدات
أدوار ربع النهائي
اليوم
9:30 م
رفع أثقال
105 كجم رجال
النهائي · المجموعة "ب"
اليوم
9:30 م
جمباز فني
عارضة التوازن سيدات
النهائي
اليوم
9:46 م

إبحار
470 رجال
الجولات التمهيدية · السباق 10
اليوم
9:55 م
دراجات على المضمار
أومنيوم رجال
لفة سريعة
اليوم
10:00 م
كرة طائرة شاطئية
مسابقة الرجال
أدوار ربع النهائي
اليوم
10:00 م
مصارعة
رومانية 85 كجم رجال
دور الـ 16
اليوم
10:00 م
مصارعة
رومانية 130 كجم رجال
دور الـ 16
اليوم
10:16 م
دراجات على المضمار
سرعة فردية سيدات
الأدوار النهائية · سباق تحديد المراكز من 9 إلى 12
اليوم
10:26 م
دراجات على المضمار
أومنيوم سيدات
مطاردة فردية
اليوم
10:30 م
مصارعة
رومانية 85 كجم رجال
أدوار ربع النهائي
اليوم
10:32 م
كرة يد
مسابقة الرجال
المجموعة "ب"
اليوم
10:40 م
مصارعة
رومانية 130 كجم رجال
أدوار ربع النهائي
اليوم
10:48 م
كرة طائرة شاطئية
مسابقة الرجال
أدوار ربع النهائي
اليوم
11:00 م
مصارعة
رومانية 85 كجم رجال
أدوار نصف النهائي · مباراة الميدالية البرونزية
اليوم
11:00 م

ملاكمة
الخفيف سيدات - 60 كجم
أدوار ربع النهائي
اليوم
11:00 م
كرة طائرة
مسابقة الرجال
المجموعة "ب"
اليوم
11:05 م
مصارعة
رومانية 85 كجم رجال
أدوار نصف النهائي · مباراة الميدالية البرونزية
اليوم
11:08 م

مصارعة
رومانية 85 كجم رجال
النهائي · مباراة الميدالية الذهبية
اليوم
11:16 م

دراجات على المضمار
أومنيوم رجال
سباق نقاط
اليوم
11:23 م

مصارعة
رومانية 130 كجم رجال
أدوار نصف النهائي · مباراة الميدالية البرونزية
اليوم
11:24 م

ملاكمة
الذبابة رجال - 52 كجم
دور الـ 16
اليوم
11:30 م
كرة ريشة
فردي رجال
دور الـ 16
اليوم
11:30 م
مصارعة
رومانية 130 كجم رجال
أدوار نصف النهائي · مباراة الميدالية البرونزية
اليوم
11:32 م

مصارعة
رومانية 130 كجم رجال
النهائي · مباراة الميدالية الذهبية
اليوم
11:40 م

هوكي الحقل
مسابقة السيدات
أدوار ربع النهائي
الثلاثاء، 13 ذو القعدة
12:00 ص
دراجات على المضمار
أومنيوم سيدات
سباق استبعاد
الثلاثاء، 13 ذو القعدة
12:17 ص
كرة الماء
مسابقة السيدات
أدوار ربع النهائي
الثلاثاء، 13 ذو القعدة
12:20 ص
ملاكمة
الوسط رجال - 69 كجم
أدوار نصف النهائي
الثلاثاء، 13 ذو القعدة
12:30 ص

كرة ريشة
فردي سيدات
دور الـ 16
الثلاثاء، 13 ذو القعدة
12:30 ص
ملاكمة
المتوسط رجال - 75 كجم
أدوار ربع النهائي
الثلاثاء، 13 ذو القعدة
12:45 ص
كرة السلة
مسابقة الرجال
المجموعة "ب"
الثلاثاء، 13 ذو القعدة
1:00 ص
رفع أثقال
105 كجم رجال
النهائي · المجموعة "أ"
الثلاثاء، 13 ذو القعدة
1:00 ص

ملاكمة
الثقيل رجال - 91 كجم
النهائي
الثلاثاء، 13 ذو القعدة
1:15 ص

كرة طاولة
فرق رجال
الدور نصف النهائي
الثلاثاء، 13 ذو القعدة
1:30 ص
كرة الماء
مسابقة السيدات
أدوار ربع النهائي
الثلاثاء، 13 ذو القعدة
1:40 ص
كرة يد
مسابقة الرجال
المجموعة "أ"
الثلاثاء، 13 ذو القعدة
1:50 ص
كرة طائرة
مسابقة الرجال
المجموعة "أ"
الثلاثاء، 13 ذو القعدة
2:30 ص
هوكي الحقل
مسابقة السيدات
أدوار ربع النهائي
الثلاثاء، 13 ذو القعدة
2:30 ص
ألعاب قوى
رمي قرص سيدات
المباريات المؤهلة
الثلاثاء، 13 ذو القعدة
2:30 ص
ألعاب قوى
قفز بالزانة رجال
النهائي
الثلاثاء، 13 ذو القعدة
2:35 ص

ألعاب قوى
110م حواجز رجال
الجولة 1
الثلاثاء، 13 ذو القعدة
2:40 ص
كرة ريشة
زوجي مختلط
أدوار نصف النهائي
الثلاثاء، 13 ذو القعدة
3:30 ص
كرة ريشة
زوجي مختلط
أدوار نصف النهائي
الثلاثاء، 13 ذو القعدة
3:30 ص
ألعاب قوى
400م حواجز سيدات
الجولة 1
الثلاثاء، 13 ذو القعدة
3:30 ص
كرة يد
مسابقة الرجال
المجموعة "أ"
الثلاثاء، 13 ذو القعدة
3:50 ص
ألعاب قوى
800م رجال
النهائي
الثلاثاء، 13 ذو القعدة
4:25 ص

كرة السلة
مسابقة الرجال
المجموعة "ب"
الثلاثاء، 13 ذو القعدة
4:30 ص
كرة طائرة
مسابقة الرجال
المجموعة "أ"
الثلاثاء، 13 ذو القعدة
4:35 ص
ألعاب قوى
400م سيدات
النهائي
الثلاثاء، 13 ذو القعدة
4:45 ص

كرة طائرة شاطئية
مسابقة الرجال
أدوار ربع النهائي
الثلاثاء، 13 ذو القعدة
5:00 ص
كرة طائرة شاطئية
مسابقة الرجال
أدوار ربع النهائي
الثلاثاء، 13 ذو القعدة
5:59 ص
*

----------


## elsmani ali

*منافسات العاب القوي اليوم


200م سيدات
الجولة 1
اليوم
3:30 م
3000م موانع رجال
الجولة 1
اليوم
4:25 م
رمي مطرقة سيدات
النهائي
اليوم
4:40 م
3000م موانع سيدات
النهائي
اليوم
5:15 م
400م حواجز رجال
الجولة 1
اليوم
5:35 م
رمي قرص سيدات
المباريات المؤهلة
الثلاثاء، 13 ذو القعدة
2:30 ص
قفز بالزانة رجال
النهائي
الثلاثاء، 13 ذو القعدة
2:35 ص
110م حواجز رجال
الجولة 1
الثلاثاء، 13 ذو القعدة
2:40 ص
400م حواجز سيدات
الجولة 1
الثلاثاء، 13 ذو القعدة
3:30 ص
800م رجال
النهائي
الثلاثاء، 13 ذو القعدة
4:25 ص
400م سيدات
النهائي
الثلاثاء، 13 ذو القعدة
4:45 ص
*

----------


## elsmani ali

*مشاركة السوداني في العاب القوي :


3000م موانع رجال
ألعاب قوى
الجولة 1
منافسة الدور التمهيدي 2
اليوم الساعة 4:40 م
اللاعب عبدالله يوسف
*

----------


## elsmani ali

*نتائج امس :

كرة السلة رجال 

الاثنين 15 أغسطس 2016

01:00

أستراليا
81 : 56
فنزويلا
الجولة: 5
 كارواكا أرينا 1
المجموعة A
16
:
6
نتيجة الشوط الأول

16
:
19
نتيجة الشوط الثاني

21
:
18
نتيجة الشوط الثالث

28
:
13
نتيجة الشوط الرابع



تفاصيل

04:30

صربيا
94 : 60
الصين
الجولة: 5
 كارواكا أرينا 1
المجموعة A
24
:
18
نتيجة الشوط الأول

19
:
10
نتيجة الشوط الثاني

35
:
15
نتيجة الشوط الثالث

16
:
17
نتيجة الشوط الرابع



تفاصيل

20:15

نيجيريا
69 : 86
البرازيل
الجولة: 5
 كارواكا أرينا 1
المجموعة B
16
:
15
نتيجة الشوط الأول

15
:
27
نتيجة الشوط الثاني

21
:
17
نتيجة الشوط الثالث

17
:
27
نتيجة الشوط الرابع



تفاصيل

الثلاثاء 16 أغسطس 2016

01:00

أسبانيا
92 : 73
الأرجنتين
الجولة: 5
 كارواكا أرينا 1
المجموعة B
25
:
15
نتيجة الشوط الأول

23
:
30
نتيجة الشوط الثاني

23
:
22
نتيجة الشوط الثالث

21
:
16
نتيجة الشوط الرابع



تفاصيل

04:30

ليتوانيا
81 : 90
كرواتيا
الجولة: 5
 كارواكا أرينا 1
المجموعة B
21
:
13
نتيجة الشوط الأول

20
:
34
نتيجة الشوط الثاني

14
:
28
نتيجة الشوط الثالث

26
:
15
نتيجة الشوط الرابع



تفاصي


*

----------


## elsmani ali

*ترتيب المجموعات :


المجموعة A


الترتيب
المباريات
الأهداف
النقاط

آخر مباريات
الفريق

لعب
فاز
خسر
متبقية
له
عليه
الفرق

 1
الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية
USA
5
5
0
0
524
407
117
10



 2
أستراليا
Australia
5
4
1
0
444
368
76
9



 3
فرنسا
France
5
3
2
0
423
378
45
8



 4
صربيا
Serbia
5
2
3
0
426
387
39
7



5
فنزويلا
Venezuela
5
1
4
0
315
444
-129
6



6
الصين
China
5
0
5
0
318
466
-148
5


*

----------


## elsmani ali

*المجموعة B


الترتيب
المباريات
الأهداف
النقاط

آخر مباريات
الفريق

لعب
فاز
خسر
متبقية
له
عليه
الفرق

 1
إسبانيا
Spain
5
3
2
0
432
357
75
8



 2
الأرجنتين
Argentina
5
3
2
0
441
428
13
8



 3
كرواتيا
Croatia
5
3
2
0
400
407
-7
8



 4
ليتوانيا
Lithuania
5
3
2
0
392
428
-36
8



5
البرازيل
Brazil
5
2
3
0
411
407
4
7



6
نيجيريا
Nigeria
5
1
4
0
392
441
-49
6




*

----------


## elsmani ali

*كرة الطائرة رجال : 

الاثنين 15 أغسطس 2016

15:30

الأرجنتين
3 : 0
مصر
الجولة: 5
 قاعة ماراكانازينيو
المجموعة B

25
25
25

16
19
20



تفاصيل

17:35

الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية
3 : 0
المكسيك
الجولة: 5
 قاعة ماراكانازينيو
المجموعة A

25
25
25

23
11
19



تفاصيل

21:00

روسيا
3 : 0
إيران
الجولة: 5
 قاعة ماراكانازينيو
المجموعة B

25
25
25

23
16
20



تفاصيل

23:05

بولندا
3 : 0
كوبا
الجولة: 5
 قاعة ماراكانازينيو
المجموعة B

25
25
25

18
15
17



تفاصيل

الثلاثاء 16 أغسطس 2016

02:30

إيطاليا
1 : 3
كندا
الجولة: 5
 قاعة ماراكانازينيو
المجموعة A

23
17
25
21

25
25
16
25



تفاصيل

04:35

البرازيل
3 : 1
فرنسا
الجولة: 5
 قاعة ماراكانازينيو
المجموعة A

25
22
25
25

22
25
20
23






*

----------


## elsmani ali

*ترتيب المجموعات :
الفرق الأربعة الأولى هي من تضمن ترشحها في كل مجموعة وتمر الى الدور الربع النهائي

المجموعة A


الترتيب
المباريات
الأشواط
النقاط

آخر مباريات
الفريق

لعب
فاز
خسر
متبقية
له
عليه
الفرق

 1
إيطاليا
Italy
5
4
1
0
13
5
8
12



 2
البرازيل
Brazil
5
3
2
0
11
9
2
9



 3
الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية
USA
5
3
2
0
10
8
2
9



 4
فرنسا
France
5
2
3
0
8
9
-1
6



5
كندا
Canada
5
2
3
0
7
10
-3
6



6
المكسيك
Mexico
5
1
4
0
4
12
-8
3






*

----------


## elsmani ali

*المجموعة B


الترتيب
المباريات
الأشواط
النقاط

آخر مباريات
الفريق

لعب
فاز
خسر
متبقية
له
عليه
الفرق

 1
بولندا
Poland
5
4
1
0
14
5
9
12



 2
الأرجنتين
Argentina
5
4
1
0
12
4
8
12



 3
روسيا
Russia
5
4
1
0
13
6
7
11



 4
إيران
Iran
5
2
3
0
8
9
-1
7



5
مصر
Egypt
5
1
4
0
3
12
-9
3



6
كوبا
Cuba
5
0
5
0
1
15
-14
0




*

----------


## elsmani ali

*كرة اليد رجال : 

الاثنين 15 أغسطس 2016

15:30

بولندا
20 : 25
سلوفينيا
الجولة: 5
المجموعة B
13
:
13
نتيجة الشوط الأول



تفاصيل

17:30

ألمانيا
31 : 25
مصر
الجولة: 5
المجموعة B
16
:
13
نتيجة الشوط الأول



تفاصيل

20:40

فرنسا
33 : 30
الدانمارك
الجولة: 5
المجموعة A
17
:
16
نتيجة الشوط الأول



تفاصيل

22:40

السويد
30 : 19
البرازيل
الجولة: 5
المجموعة B
16
:
10
نتيجة الشوط الأول



تفاصيل

الثلاثاء 16 أغسطس 2016

01:50

كرواتيا
41 : 26
تونس
الجولة: 5
المجموعة A
25
:
10
نتيجة الشوط الأول



تفاصيل

03:50

قطر
22 : 18
الأرجنتين
الجولة: 5
المجموعة A
12
:
9
نتيجة الشوط الأول



تفاصيل




*

----------


## elsmani ali

*ترتيب المجموعات : 

المجموعة A


الترتيب
المباريات
أهداف
نقاط

آخر مباريات
الفريق

لعب
فاز
تعادل
خسر
متبقية
له
عليه
الفرق

 1
فرنسا
France
5
4
0
1
0
152
126
26
8



 2
كرواتيا
Croatia
5
4
0
1
0
147
134
13
8



 3
الدانمارك
Denmark
5
3
0
2
0
136
127
9
6



 4
قطر
Qatar
5
2
1
2
0
122
127
-5
5



5
الأرجنتين
Argentina
5
1
0
4
0
110
126
-16
2



6
تونس
Tunisia
5
0
1
4
0
118
145
-27
1




*

----------


## elsmani ali

*المجموعة B


الترتيب
المباريات
أهداف
نقاط

آخر مباريات
الفريق

لعب
فاز
تعادل
خسر
متبقية
له
عليه
الفرق

 1
ألمانيا
Germany
5
4
0
1
0
153
141
12
8



 2
سلوفينيا
Slovenia
5
4
0
1
0
137
126
11
8



 3
البرازيل
Brazil
5
2
1
2
0
141
150
-9
5



 4
بولندا
Poland
5
2
0
3
0
139
140
-1
4



5
مصر
Egypt
5
1
1
3
0
129
143
-14
3



6
السويد
Sweden
5
1
0
4
0
132
131
1
2



 هذه العلامة تعني تأهل الفريق للمرحلة التالية




*

----------


## elsmani ali

*مسابقات اليوم : 

ربع نهائي كرة اليد سيدات : 


الثلاثاء 16 أغسطس 2016

16:00
البرازيل
-- : --
هولندا
 قاعة المستقبل

تفاصيل

19:30
أسبانيا
-- : --
فرنسا
 قاعة المستقبل

تفاصيل

23:00
السويد
-- : --
النرويج
 قاعة المستقبل

تفاصيل

الأربعاء 17 أغسطس 2016

02:30
روسيا
-- : --
أنغولا
 قاعة المستقبل

تفاصي


*

----------


## elsmani ali

*ربع نهائي كرة السلة سيدات :

الثلاثاء 16 أغسطس 2016

17:00
أستراليا
-- : --
صربيا
 ساحة الشباب
 23°C

تفاصيل

20:30
أسبانيا
-- : --
تركيا
 ساحة الشباب
 23°C

تفاصيل

الأربعاء 17 أغسطس 2016

00:45
الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية
-- : --
اليابان
 ساحة الشباب
 23°C

تفاصيل

04:15
فرنسا
-- : --
كندا
 ساحة الشباب
 23°C

تفاصيل




*

----------


## elsmani ali

*ربع نهائي كرة الطائرة سيدات :
الثلاثاء 16 أغسطس 2016

16:00
كوريا الجنوبية
-- : --
هولندا
 قاعة ماراكانازينيو
 21°C

تفاصيل

20:00
الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية
-- : --
اليابان
 قاعة ماراكانازينيو
 21°C

تفاصيل

الأربعاء 17 أغسطس 2016

00:00
روسيا
-- : --
صربيا
 قاعة ماراكانازينيو
 21°C

تفاصيل

04:15
البرازيل
-- : --
الصين
 قاعة ماراكانازينيو
 21°C

تفاصيل




*

----------


## elsmani ali

*نص النهائي كرة القدم سيدات :

الثلاثاء 16 أغسطس 2016

19:00
البرازيل
-- : --
السويد

تفاصيل

22:00
كندا
-- : --
ألمانيا

تفاصيل








*

----------


## elsmani ali

*العاب الاولمبية اليوم :

ألعاب قوى
5000م سيدات
الجولة 1
اليوم
3:30 م

ألعاب قوى
قفز بالزانة سيدات
المباريات المؤهلة
اليوم
3:45 م

ألعاب قوى
قفز ثلاثي رجال
النهائي
اليوم
3:50 م

كرة ريشة
زوجي سيدات
أدوار نصف النهائي
اليوم
3:55 م

فروسية
قفز حواجز فرق
الأدوار النهائية · الجولة 1
اليوم
4:00 م

كرة طائرة
مسابقة السيدات
أدوار ربع النهائي
اليوم
4:00 م

غطس
منصة متحركة 3م رجال
الدور نصف النهائي
اليوم
4:00 م

كرة يد
مسابقة السيدات
أدوار ربع النهائي
اليوم
4:00 م

مصارعة
رومانية 66 كجم رجال
المباريات المؤهلة
اليوم
4:00 م

فروسية
قفز حواجز فردي
المباريات المؤهلة
اليوم
4:00 م
مصارعة
رومانية 98 كجم رجال
المباريات المؤهلة
اليوم
4:00 م
دراجات على المضمار
سرعة فردية سيدات
أدوار ربع النهائي
اليوم
4:00 م
قوارب الكانو
كاياك فردي رجال 1000م
الأدوار النهائية · مباراة تحديد المركزين الثالث والرابع
اليوم
4:04 م
مصارعة
رومانية 66 كجم رجال
دور الـ 16
اليوم
4:08 م
قوارب الكانو
كاياك فردي رجال 1000م
الأدوار النهائية · النهائي
اليوم
4:12 م

دراجات على المضمار
كيرين رجال
الجولة 1
اليوم
4:18 م
ألعاب قوى
1500م رجال
الجولة 1
اليوم
4:30 م
مصارعة
رومانية 98 كجم رجال
دور الـ 16
اليوم
4:32 م
كرة ريشة
زوجي رجال
أدوار نصف النهائي
اليوم
4:40 م
مصارعة
رومانية 66 كجم رجال
أدوار ربع النهائي
اليوم
4:56 م
دراجات على المضمار
أومنيوم سيدات
سباق الزمن
اليوم
4:57 م
كرة الماء
مسابقة الرجال
أدوار ربع النهائي
اليوم
5:00 م
كرة السلة
مسابقة السيدات
أدوار ربع النهائي
اليوم
5:00 م
كرة طاولة
فرق سيدات
الأدوار النهائية · مباراة الميدالية البرونزية
اليوم
5:00 م

ملاكمة
الذبابة سيدات - 51 كجم
أدوار ربع النهائي
اليوم
5:00 م
ألعاب قوى
100م حواجز سيدات
الجولة 1
اليوم
5:05 م
مصارعة
رومانية 98 كجم رجال
أدوار ربع النهائي
اليوم
5:12 م
ألعاب قوى
رمي قرص سيدات
النهائي
اليوم
5:20 م

مصارعة
رومانية 66 كجم رجال
أدوار نصف النهائي
اليوم
5:28 م
مصارعة
رومانية 66 كجم رجال
أدوار نصف النهائي
اليوم
5:28 م
ملاكمة
الديك رجال - 56 كجم
أدوار ربع النهائي
اليوم
5:30 م
مصارعة
رومانية 98 كجم رجال
أدوار نصف النهائي
اليوم
5:36 م
مصارعة
رومانية 98 كجم رجال
أدوار نصف النهائي
اليوم
5:36 م
دراجات على المضمار
سرعة فردية سيدات
الأدوار النهائية · سباق تحديد المراكز من 5 إلى 8
اليوم
5:46 م
ألعاب قوى
200م رجال
الجولة 1
اليوم
5:50 م
هوكي الحقل
مسابقة الرجال
أدوار نصف النهائي
اليوم
6:00 م
ملاكمة
خفيف الوسط رجال - 64 كجم
أدوار ربع النهائي
اليوم
6:00 م
كرة الماء
مسابقة الرجال
أدوار ربع النهائي
اليوم
6:20 م
ملاكمة
خفيف الثقيل رجال - 81 كجم
أدوار نصف النهائي
اليوم
6:30 م

ملاكمة
فوق الثقيل رجال - +91 كجم
أدوار ربع النهائي
اليوم
6:45 م
كرة قدم
مسابقة السيدات
أدوار نصف النهائي
اليوم
7:00 م
إبحار
فورتي ناينر رجال
الجولات التمهيدية · السباق 10
اليوم
7:05 م
إبحار
470 رجال
الجولات التمهيدية · السباق 8
اليوم
7:05 م
إبحار
فورتي ناينر إف إكس سيدات
الجولات التمهيدية · السباق 10
اليوم
7:05 م
إبحار
ليزر راديال سيدات
سباق الميداليات
اليوم
7:05 م

إبحار
470 سيدات
الجولات التمهيدية · السباق 8
اليوم
7:15 م
كرة يد
مسابقة السيدات
أدوار ربع النهائي
اليوم
7:30 م
إبحار
ليزر رجال
سباق الميداليات
اليوم
7:50 م

سباحة متزامنة
ثنائي سيدات
النهائي · الروتينية الحرة
اليوم
8:00 م

جمباز فني
متوازي رجال
النهائي
اليوم
8:00 م

كرة طائرة
مسابقة السيدات
أدوار ربع النهائي
اليوم
8:00 م
إبحار
فورتي ناينر رجال
الجولات التمهيدية · السباق 11
اليوم
8:05 م
إبحار
فورتي ناينر إف إكس سيدات
الجولات التمهيدية · السباق 11
اليوم
8:05 م
كرة السلة
مسابقة السيدات
أدوار ربع النهائي
اليوم
8:30 م
إبحار
470 رجال
الجولات التمهيدية · السباق 9
اليوم
8:30 م
إبحار
فين رجال
سباق الميداليات
اليوم
8:35 م

إبحار
470 سيدات
الجولات التمهيدية · السباق 9
اليوم
8:40 م
جمباز فني
حركات أرضية سيدات
النهائي
اليوم
8:47 م

إبحار
فورتي ناينر إف إكس سيدات
الجولات التمهيدية · السباق 12
اليوم
9:05 م
إبحار
فورتي ناينر رجال
الجولات التمهيدية · السباق 12
اليوم
9:05 م
كرة الماء
مسابقة الرجال
أدوار ربع النهائي
اليوم
9:10 م
إبحار
ناكرا 17 مختلط
سباق الميداليات
اليوم
9:20 م

رفع أثقال
فوق 105 كجم رجال
النهائي · المجموعة "ب"
اليوم
9:30 م
جمباز فني
عقلة رجال
النهائي
اليوم
9:34 م

إبحار
470 رجال
الجولات التمهيدية · السباق 10
اليوم
9:55 م
كرة قدم
مسابقة السيدات
أدوار نصف النهائي
اليوم
10:00 م
دراجات على المضمار
سرعة فردية سيدات
أدوار نصف النهائي · منافسة الدور التمهيدي 1
اليوم
10:00 م
كرة طائرة شاطئية
مسابقة السيدات
أدوار نصف النهائي
اليوم
10:00 م
دراجات على المضمار
سرعة فردية سيدات
أدوار نصف النهائي · منافسة الدور التمهيدي 2
اليوم
10:00 م
مصارعة
رومانية 66 كجم رجال
دور الـ 16
اليوم
10:00 م
إبحار
470 سيدات
الجولات التمهيدية · السباق 10
اليوم
10:05 م
دراجات على المضمار
أومنيوم سيدات
لفة سريعة
اليوم
10:10 م
مصارعة
رومانية 98 كجم رجال
دور الـ 16
اليوم
10:16 م
كرة الماء
مسابقة الرجال
أدوار ربع النهائي
اليوم
10:30 م
مصارعة
رومانية 66 كجم رجال
أدوار ربع النهائي
اليوم
10:32 م
دراجات على المضمار
كيرين رجال
الجولة 2
اليوم
10:46 م
مصارعة
رومانية 98 كجم رجال
أدوار ربع النهائي
اليوم
10:48 م
مصارعة
رومانية 66 كجم رجال
أدوار نصف النهائي · مباراة الميدالية البرونزية
اليوم
11:00 م

هوكي الحقل
مسابقة الرجال
أدوار نصف النهائي
اليوم
11:00 م
كرة يد
مسابقة السيدات
أدوار ربع النهائي
اليوم
11:00 م
كرة طائرة شاطئية
مسابقة الرجال
أدوار نصف النهائي
اليوم
11:00 م
ملاكمة
الذبابة سيدات - 51 كجم
أدوار ربع النهائي
اليوم
11:00 م
دراجات على المضمار
أومنيوم سيدات
سباق نقاط
اليوم
11:05 م

مصارعة
رومانية 66 كجم رجال
أدوار نصف النهائي · مباراة الميدالية البرونزية
اليوم
11:15 م

مصارعة
رومانية 66 كجم رجال
النهائي · مباراة الميدالية الذهبية
اليوم
11:30 م

ملاكمة
الديك رجال - 56 كجم
أدوار ربع النهائي
اليوم
11:30 م
كرة ريشة
فردي سيدات
أدوار ربع النهائي
اليوم
11:30 م
دراجات على المضمار
سرعة فردية سيدات
الأدوار النهائية · سباق الميدالية الذهبية
اليوم
11:44 م

دراجات على المضمار
سرعة فردية سيدات
الأدوار النهائية · سباق الميدالية البرونزية
اليوم
11:44 م

غطس
منصة متحركة 3م رجال
النهائي
الأربعاء، 14 ذو القعدة
12:00 ص

مصارعة
رومانية 98 كجم رجال
أدوار نصف النهائي · مباراة الميدالية البرونزية
الأربعاء، 14 ذو القعدة
12:00 ص

كرة طائرة
مسابقة السيدات
أدوار ربع النهائي
الأربعاء، 14 ذو القعدة
12:00 ص
ملاكمة
خفيف الوسط رجال - 64 كجم
أدوار ربع النهائي
الأربعاء، 14 ذو القعدة
12:00 ص
دراجات على المضمار
كيرين رجال
الأدوار النهائية · مباراة تحديد المركزين الثالث والرابع
الأربعاء، 14 ذو القعدة
12:14 ص
مصارعة
رومانية 98 كجم رجال
أدوار نصف النهائي · مباراة الميدالية البرونزية
الأربعاء، 14 ذو القعدة
12:15 ص

دراجات على المضمار
كيرين رجال
الأدوار النهائية · النهائي
الأربعاء، 14 ذو القعدة
12:20 ص

ملاكمة
خفيف الثقيل رجال - 81 كجم
أدوار نصف النهائي
الأربعاء، 14 ذو القعدة
12:30 ص

مصارعة
رومانية 98 كجم رجال
النهائي · مباراة الميدالية الذهبية
الأربعاء، 14 ذو القعدة
12:30 ص

كرة السلة
مسابقة السيدات
أدوار ربع النهائي
الأربعاء، 14 ذو القعدة
12:45 ص
ملاكمة
فوق الثقيل رجال - +91 كجم
أدوار ربع النهائي
الأربعاء، 14 ذو القعدة
12:45 ص
رفع أثقال
فوق 105 كجم رجال
النهائي · المجموعة "أ"
الأربعاء، 14 ذو القعدة
1:00 ص

ملاكمة
الخفيف رجال - 60 كجم
النهائي
الأربعاء، 14 ذو القعدة
1:15 ص

كرة طاولة
فرق سيدات
الأدوار النهائية · مباراة الميدالية الذهبية
الأربعاء، 14 ذو القعدة
1:30 ص

كرة ريشة
زوجي مختلط
الأدوار النهائية · مباراة الميدالية البرونزية
الأربعاء، 14 ذو القعدة
2:25 ص

ألعاب قوى
قفز عالي رجال
النهائي
الأربعاء، 14 ذو القعدة
2:30 ص

كرة يد
مسابقة السيدات
أدوار ربع النهائي
الأربعاء، 14 ذو القعدة
2:30 ص
ألعاب قوى
رمي رمح سيدات
المباريات المؤهلة
الأربعاء، 14 ذو القعدة
2:35 ص
ألعاب قوى
110م حواجز رجال
أدوار نصف النهائي · الدور نصف النهائي 1
الأربعاء، 14 ذو القعدة
2:40 ص
ألعاب قوى
110م حواجز رجال
أدوار نصف النهائي · الدور نصف النهائي 2
الأربعاء، 14 ذو القعدة
2:48 ص
ألعاب قوى
110م حواجز رجال
أدوار نصف النهائي · الدور نصف النهائي 3
الأربعاء، 14 ذو القعدة
2:56 ص
ألعاب قوى
قفز طويل سيدات
المباريات المؤهلة
الأربعاء، 14 ذو القعدة
3:05 ص
ألعاب قوى
400م حواجز سيدات
أدوار نصف النهائي · الدور نصف النهائي 1
الأربعاء، 14 ذو القعدة
3:10 ص
ألعاب قوى
400م حواجز سيدات
أدوار نصف النهائي · الدور نصف النهائي 2
الأربعاء، 14 ذو القعدة
3:17 ص
ألعاب قوى
400م حواجز سيدات
أدوار نصف النهائي · الدور نصف النهائي 3
الأربعاء، 14 ذو القعدة
3:24 ص
ألعاب قوى
400م حواجز رجال
أدوار نصف النهائي · الدور نصف النهائي 1
الأربعاء، 14 ذو القعدة
3:35 ص
ألعاب قوى
400م حواجز رجال
أدوار نصف النهائي · الدور نصف النهائي 2
الأربعاء، 14 ذو القعدة
3:42 ص
ألعاب قوى
400م حواجز رجال
أدوار نصف النهائي · الدور نصف النهائي 3
الأربعاء، 14 ذو القعدة
3:49 ص
ألعاب قوى
200م سيدات
أدوار نصف النهائي · الدور نصف النهائي 1
الأربعاء، 14 ذو القعدة
4:00 ص
ألعاب قوى
200م سيدات
أدوار نصف النهائي · الدور نصف النهائي 2
الأربعاء، 14 ذو القعدة
4:08 ص
كرة طائرة
مسابقة السيدات
أدوار ربع النهائي
الأربعاء، 14 ذو القعدة
4:15 ص
كرة السلة
مسابقة السيدات
أدوار ربع النهائي
الأربعاء، 14 ذو القعدة
4:15 ص
ألعاب قوى
200م سيدات
أدوار نصف النهائي · الدور نصف النهائي 3
الأربعاء، 14 ذو القعدة
4:16 ص
ألعاب قوى
1500م سيدات
النهائي
الأربعاء، 14 ذو القعدة
4:30 ص

ألعاب قوى
110م حواجز رجال
النهائي
الأربعاء، 14 ذو القعدة
4:45 ص

كرة طائرة شاطئية
مسابقة الرجال
أدوار نصف النهائي
الأربعاء، 14 ذو القعدة
5:00 ص
كرة طائرة شاطئية
مسابقة السيدات
أدوار نصف النهائي
*

----------


## elsmani ali

*مسابقات العاب القوي  وكرة القدم السيدات  اليوم :

5000م سيدات
الجولة 1
اليوم
3:30 م
قفز بالزانة سيدات
المباريات المؤهلة
اليوم
3:45 م
قفز ثلاثي رجال
النهائي
اليوم
3:50 م
1500م رجال
الجولة 1
اليوم
4:30 م
100م حواجز سيدات
الجولة 1
اليوم
5:05 م
رمي قرص سيدات
النهائي
اليوم
5:20 م
200م رجال
الجولة 1
اليوم
5:50 م
كرة القدم سيدات نص النهائي :
البرازيل ---- السويد الساعة 7 مساء
كندا ------ المانيا الساعة 10 مساء
قفز عالي رجال
النهائي
الأربعاء، 14 ذو القعدة
2:30 ص
رمي رمح سيدات
المباريات المؤهلة
الأربعاء، 14 ذو القعدة
2:35 ص
110م حواجز رجال
أدوار نصف النهائي · الدور نصف النهائي 1
الأربعاء، 14 ذو القعدة
2:40 ص
110م حواجز رجال
أدوار نصف النهائي · الدور نصف النهائي 2
الأربعاء، 14 ذو القعدة
2:48 ص
110م حواجز رجال
أدوار نصف النهائي · الدور نصف النهائي 3
الأربعاء، 14 ذو القعدة
2:56 ص
قفز طويل سيدات
المباريات المؤهلة
الأربعاء، 14 ذو القعدة
3:05 ص
400م حواجز سيدات
أدوار نصف النهائي · الدور نصف النهائي 1
الأربعاء، 14 ذو القعدة
3:10 ص
400م حواجز سيدات
أدوار نصف النهائي · الدور نصف النهائي 2
الأربعاء، 14 ذو القعدة
3:17 ص
400م حواجز سيدات
أدوار نصف النهائي · الدور نصف النهائي 3
الأربعاء، 14 ذو القعدة
3:24 ص
400م حواجز رجال
أدوار نصف النهائي · الدور نصف النهائي 1
الأربعاء، 14 ذو القعدة
3:35 ص
400م حواجز رجال
أدوار نصف النهائي · الدور نصف النهائي 2
الأربعاء، 14 ذو القعدة
3:42 ص
400م حواجز رجال
أدوار نصف النهائي · الدور نصف النهائي 3
الأربعاء، 14 ذو القعدة
3:49 ص
200م سيدات
أدوار نصف النهائي · الدور نصف النهائي 1
الأربعاء، 14 ذو القعدة
4:00 ص
200م سيدات
أدوار نصف النهائي · الدور نصف النهائي 2
الأربعاء، 14 ذو القعدة
4:08 ص
200م سيدات
أدوار نصف النهائي · الدور نصف النهائي 3
الأربعاء، 14 ذو القعدة
4:16 ص
1500م سيدات
النهائي
الأربعاء، 14 ذو القعدة
4:30 ص
110م حواجز رجال
النهائي
الأربعاء، 14 ذو القعدة
4:45 ص
*

----------


## elsmani ali

*مشاركة السوداني في العاب القوي علي دبي الرياضية وابوظبي الرياضية والتونسية  :

احمد ادم محمد علي مشواره في سباقات الـ200 متر الادوار التمهيدية عند الساعة 5:50 عصراً .
وفي حال التأهل لادوار نصف النهائي سيلعب يوم الخميس 18 اغسطس عند الخامسة فجراً .
*

----------


## الحريف

*سيدات السويد تقصي سيدات البرازيل بالركلات  الترجيحية وتتاهل لنصف النهائي
                        	*

----------


## elsmani ali

*نتائج مسابقات امس :

كرة السلة سيدات : 

ربع النهائي

الثلاثاء 16 أغسطس 2016

17:07
أستراليا
71 : 73
صربيا
 كارواكا أرينا 1
20
:
20
نتيجة الشوط الأول

17
:
15
نتيجة الشوط الثاني

15
:
16
نتيجة الشوط الثالث

19
:
22
نتيجة الشوط الرابع



تفاصيل

20:32
أسبانيا
64 : 62
تركيا
 كارواكا أرينا 1
12
:
17
نتيجة الشوط الأول

17
:
8
نتيجة الشوط الثاني

13
:
22
نتيجة الشوط الثالث

22
:
15
نتيجة الشوط الرابع



تفاصيل

الأربعاء 17 أغسطس 2016

00:48
الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية
110 : 64
اليابان
 كارواكا أرينا 1
0
:
0
نتيجة الشوط الأول

0
:
0
نتيجة الشوط الثاني

0
:
0
نتيجة الشوط الثالث

29
:
5
نتيجة الشوط الرابع



تفاصيل

04:24
فرنسا
68 : 63
كندا
 كارواكا أرينا 1
16
:
25
نتيجة الشوط الأول

16
:
12
نتيجة الشوط الثاني

18
:
13
نتيجة الشوط الثالث

18
:
13
نتيجة الشوط الرابع



تفاصيل


*

----------


## elsmani ali

*كرة الطائرة سيدات :

ربع النهائي

الثلاثاء 16 أغسطس 2016

16:02
كوريا الجنوبية
1 : 3
هولندا
 قاعة ماراكانازينيو

19
14
25
20

25
25
23
25



تفاصيل

20:02
اليابان
0 : 3
الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية
 قاعة ماراكانازينيو

16
23
22

25
25
25



تفاصيل

الأربعاء 17 أغسطس 2016

00:02
روسيا
0 : 3
صربيا
 قاعة ماراكانازينيو

9
22
21

25
25
25



تفاصيل

04:23
البرازيل
2 : 3
الصين
 قاعة ماراكانازينيو

25
23
21
25
13

15
25
25
22
15



تفاصيل


*

----------


## elsmani ali

*كرة اليد سيدات :
ربع النهائي

الثلاثاء 16 أغسطس 2016

16:02
البرازيل
23 : 32
هولندا
 قاعة المستقبل
11
:
12
نتيجة الشوط الأول



تفاصيل

19:32
أسبانيا
26 : 27
فرنسا
بعد الوقت الاضافي
 قاعة المستقبل
12
:
5
نتيجة الشوط الأول



تفاصيل

23:27
السويد
20 : 33
النرويج
 قاعة المستقبل
7
:
19
نتيجة الشوط الأول



تفاصيل

الأربعاء 17 أغسطس 2016

02:33
روسيا
31 : 27
أنغولا
 قاعة المستقبل
18
:
14
نتيجة الشوط الأول



تفاصيل




*

----------


## elsmani ali

*كرة القدم سيدات :

نصف النهائي

الثلاثاء 16 أغسطس 2016

19:03
البرازيل
0 : 03 : 4


السويد
ضربات ترجيحية
0
:
0
نتيجة الشوط الأول

0
:
0
نتيجة الوقت الأصلي

0
:
0
نتيجة الوقت الإضافي



تفاصيل

22:49
كندا
0 : 2
ألمانيا'20

ميلاناي بيهراينجير ضربة جزاء

'60

S. Dabritz


0
:
1
نتيجة الشوط الأول


تفاص


*

----------


## elsmani ali

*https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qgwyjks4J-g

المانيا ( 2 : 0 )  كندا
                        	*

----------


## elsmani ali

*https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L2YPkQp27g8

السويد ( 0 (4) --- 0 ( 3) ) البرازيل
                        	*

----------


## elsmani ali

*https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ACDBGeq6lww

ريو 2016: حصاد اليوم الحادي عشر
*

----------


## elsmani ali

*مسابقات اليوم :

كرة السلة رجال : 

ربع النهائي

الأربعاء 17 أغسطس 2016

17:00
أستراليا
-- : --
ليتوانيا
 كارواكا أرينا 1
 21°C

تفاصيل

20:30
أسبانيا
-- : --
فرنسا
 كارواكا أرينا 1
 21°C

تفاصيل

الخميس 18 أغسطس 2016

00:45
الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية
-- : --
الأرجنتين
 كارواكا أرينا 1
 21°C

تفاصيل

04:15
كرواتيا
-- : --
صربيا
 كارواكا أرينا 1
 21°C

تفاصيل


*

----------


## elsmani ali

*كرة الطائرة رجال :

ربع النهائي

الأربعاء 17 أغسطس 2016

16:00
كندا
-- : --
روسيا
 قاعة ماراكانازينيو
 23°C

تفاصيل

20:00
الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية
-- : --
بولندا
 قاعة ماراكانازينيو
 23°C

تفاصيل

الخميس 18 أغسطس 2016

00:00
إيطاليا
-- : --
إيران
 قاعة ماراكانازينيو
 23°C

تفاصيل

04:15
البرازيل
-- : --
الأرجنتين
 قاعة ماراكانازينيو
 23°C

تفاصيل


*

----------


## elsmani ali

*كرة اليد رجال :

ربع النهائي

الأربعاء 17 أغسطس 2016

16:00
البرازيل
-- : --
فرنسا
 قاعة المستقبل
 21°C

تفاصيل

19:30
ألمانيا
-- : --
قطر
 قاعة المستقبل
 21°C

تفاصيل

23:00
الدانمارك
-- : --
سلوفينيا
 قاعة المستقبل
 21°C

تفاصيل

الخميس 18 أغسطس 2016

02:30
كرواتيا
-- : --
بولندا
 قاعة المستقبل
 21°C

تفاصيل



*

----------


## elsmani ali

*كرة القدم رجال :

نصف النهائي

الأربعاء 17 أغسطس 2016

19:00

البرازيل
-- : --
الهندوراس
 ملعب ماراكانا
 23°C

تفاصيل

22:00

نيجيريا
-- : --
ألمانيا
 أرينا كورينثيانز
 18°C

تفاصيل


*

----------


## elsmani ali

*جدول المسابقات الاولمبية اليوم ريو 2016


ألعاب قوى
عشاري رجال
100 م
اليوم
3:30 م

ألعاب قوى
رمي مطرقة رجال
المباريات المؤهلة
اليوم
3:40 م


كرة يد
مسابقة الرجال
أدوار ربع النهائي
اليوم
4:00 م

كرة طائرة
مسابقة الرجال
أدوار ربع النهائي
اليوم
4:00 م



ألعاب قوى
5000م رجال
الجولة 1
اليوم
4:05 م



ألعاب قوى
عشاري رجال
الوثب الطويل
اليوم
4:35 م


ألعاب قوى
800م سيدات
الجولة 1
اليوم
4:55 م

كرة السلة
مسابقة الرجال
أدوار ربع النهائي
اليوم
5:00 م

كرة طاولة
فرق رجال
الأدوار النهائية · مباراة الميدالية البرونزية
اليوم
5:00 م

كرة الماء
مسابقة السيدات
أدوار نصف النهائي · تصنيف المراكز من 5 إلى 8
اليوم
5:00 م






ألعاب قوى
3000م موانع رجال
النهائي
اليوم
5:55 م

ألعاب قوى
عشاري رجال
رمي الجلة
اليوم
6:15 م



كرة الماء
مسابقة السيدات
أدوار نصف النهائي
اليوم
6:20 م


كرة قدم
مسابقة الرجال
أدوار نصف النهائي
اليوم
7:00 م




كرة يد
مسابقة الرجال
أدوار ربع النهائي
اليوم
7:30 م


كرة طائرة
مسابقة الرجال
أدوار ربع النهائي
اليوم
8:00 م

كرة السلة
مسابقة الرجال
أدوار ربع النهائي
اليوم
8:30 م


كرة الماء
مسابقة السيدات
أدوار نصف النهائي · تصنيف المراكز من 5 إلى 8
اليوم
9:10 م

كرة قدم
مسابقة الرجال
أدوار نصف النهائي
اليوم
10:00 م


كرة الماء
مسابقة السيدات
أدوار نصف النهائي
اليوم
10:30 م

كرة يد
مسابقة الرجال
أدوار ربع النهائي
اليوم
11:00 م




كرة طائرة
مسابقة الرجال
أدوار ربع النهائي
الخميس، 15 ذو القعدة
12:00 ص



كرة السلة
مسابقة الرجال
أدوار ربع النهائي
الخميس، 15 ذو القعدة
12:45 ص
مصارعة

كرة يد
مسابقة الرجال
أدوار ربع النهائي
الخميس، 15 ذو القعدة
2:30 ص

ألعاب قوى
رمي رمح رجال
المباريات المؤهلة
الخميس، 15 ذو القعدة
2:30 ص

ألعاب قوى
100م حواجز سيدات
أدوار نصف النهائي · الدور نصف النهائي 1
الخميس، 15 ذو القعدة
2:45 ص

ألعاب قوى
100م حواجز سيدات
أدوار نصف النهائي · الدور نصف النهائي 2
الخميس، 15 ذو القعدة
2:53 ص


ألعاب قوى
100م حواجز سيدات
أدوار نصف النهائي · الدور نصف النهائي 3
الخميس، 15 ذو القعدة
3:01 ص



ألعاب قوى
قفز طويل سيدات
النهائي
الخميس، 15 ذو القعدة
3:15 ص

ألعاب قوى
عشاري رجال
400 م
الخميس، 15 ذو القعدة
3:20 ص


ألعاب قوى
200م رجال
أدوار نصف النهائي · الدور نصف النهائي 1
الخميس، 15 ذو القعدة
4:00 ص


كرة طائرة شاطئية
مسابقة السيدات
الأدوار النهائية · مباراة الميدالية البرونزية
الخميس، 15 ذو القعدة
4:00 ص

ألعاب قوى
200م رجال
أدوار نصف النهائي · الدور نصف النهائي 2
الخميس، 15 ذو القعدة
4:08 ص

كرة السلة
مسابقة الرجال
أدوار ربع النهائي
الخميس، 15 ذو القعدة
4:15 ص

كرة طائرة
مسابقة الرجال
أدوار ربع النهائي
الخميس، 15 ذو القعدة
4:15 ص

ألعاب قوى
200م رجال
أدوار نصف النهائي · الدور نصف النهائي 3
الخميس، 15 ذو القعدة
4:16 ص

ألعاب قوى
200م سيدات
النهائي
الخميس، 15 ذو القعدة
4:30 ص

ألعاب قوى
100م حواجز سيدات
النهائي
الخميس، 15 ذو القعدة
4:55 ص

كرة طائرة شاطئية
مسابقة السيدات
الأدوار النهائية · مباراة الميدالية الذهبية
الخميس، 15 ذو القعدة
5:59 ص
*

----------


## elsmani ali

*العاب القوي وكرة القدم رجال على دبي الرياضية وابوظبي الرياضية والتونسية  


عشاري رجال
100 م
اليوم
3:30 م

رمي مطرقة رجال
المباريات المؤهلة
اليوم
3:40 م

5000م رجال
الجولة 1
اليوم
4:05 م

عشاري رجال
الوثب الطويل
اليوم
4:35 م

800م سيدات
الجولة 1
اليوم
4:55 م

3000م موانع رجال
النهائي
اليوم
5:55 م

عشاري رجال
رمي الجلة
اليوم
6:15 م


كرة القدم رجال نص النهائي 

البرازيل ---- الهوندراس  الساعة 7 مساء

نيجيريا ----- المانيا       الساعة 10 مساء



عشاري رجال
القفز العالي
اليوم
11:45 م

رمي رمح رجال
المباريات المؤهلة
الخميس، 15 ذو القعدة
2:30 ص

100م حواجز سيدات
أدوار نصف النهائي · الدور نصف النهائي 1
الخميس، 15 ذو القعدة
2:45 ص

100م حواجز سيدات
أدوار نصف النهائي · الدور نصف النهائي 2
الخميس، 15 ذو القعدة
2:53 ص

100م حواجز سيدات
أدوار نصف النهائي · الدور نصف النهائي 3
الخميس، 15 ذو القعدة
3:01 ص

قفز طويل سيدات
النهائي
الخميس، 15 ذو القعدة
3:15 ص

عشاري رجال
400 م
الخميس، 15 ذو القعدة
3:20 ص

200م رجال
أدوار نصف النهائي · الدور نصف النهائي 1
الخميس، 15 ذو القعدة
4:00 ص

200م رجال
أدوار نصف النهائي · الدور نصف النهائي 2
الخميس، 15 ذو القعدة
4:08 ص

200م رجال
أدوار نصف النهائي · الدور نصف النهائي 3
الخميس، 15 ذو القعدة
4:16 ص

200م سيدات
النهائي
الخميس، 15 ذو القعدة
4:30 ص


100م حواجز سيدات
النهائي
الخميس، 15 ذو القعدة
4:55 ص
*

----------


## elsmani ali

*تختم المشاركة آمنة بخيت مشوارالسودان في سباق العاب القوي في الاولمبياد ريو 2016 اليوم على قنوات دبي الرياضية وابوظبي الرياضية والتونسية  :

في سباقات 800 متر من الادوار التمهيدية عند الخامسة والنصف عصراً في التصفية الخامسة
و في حال التأهل لنصف النهائي ستلعب يوم الجمعة 19 اغسطس عن الساعة 3:15 فجراً .
*

----------


## الحريف

*الان مباراة البرازيل وهندوراس
البرازيل تتقدم بهدف
                        	*

----------


## الحريف

*منقولة في عدة قنوات مفتوحة
منها النيل اسبورت المصرية  ودبي اسبورت
                        	*

----------


## الحريف

*لدقيقة 40 البرازيل 3 هندوراس 0
                        	*

----------


## الحريف

*الدقيقة 75 البرازيل 4 هندوراس 0
                        	*

----------


## الحريف

*الخامس للبرازيل
                        	*

----------


## الحريف

*الان نيجيريا والمانيا
                        	*

----------


## elsmani ali

*نتائج مسابقات امس  وصباح اليوم :

كرة السلة رجال :

ربع النهائي

الأربعاء 17 أغسطس 2016

17:02

أستراليا
90 : 64
ليتوانيا
 كارواكا أرينا 1
26
:
17
نتيجة الشوط الأول

22
:
13
نتيجة الشوط الثاني

22
:
13
نتيجة الشوط الثالث

20
:
21
نتيجة الشوط الرابع



تفاصيل

20:32

أسبانيا
92 : 67
فرنسا
 كارواكا أرينا 1
19
:
16
نتيجة الشوط الأول

24
:
14
نتيجة الشوط الثاني

26
:
19
نتيجة الشوط الثالث

23
:
18
نتيجة الشوط الرابع



تفاصيل

الخميس 18 أغسطس 2016

00:48

الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية
105 : 78
الأرجنتين
 كارواكا أرينا 1
25
:
21
نتيجة الشوط الأول

31
:
19
نتيجة الشوط الثاني

31
:
21
نتيجة الشوط الثالث

18
:
17
نتيجة الشوط الرابع



تفاصيل

04:21

كرواتيا
83 : 86
صربيا
 كارواكا أرينا 1
0
:
0
نتيجة الشوط الأول

0
:
0
نتيجة الشوط الثاني

0
:
0
نتيجة الشوط الثالث

31
:
20
نتيجة الشوط الرابع



تفاصيل


*

----------


## elsmani ali

*كرة الطائرة رجال :

ربع النهائي

الأربعاء 17 أغسطس 2016

16:02

كندا
0 : 3
روسيا
 قاعة ماراكانازينيو

15
20
18

25
25
25



تفاصيل

20:02

الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية
3 : 0
بولندا
 قاعة ماراكانازينيو

25
25
25

23
22
20



تفاصيل

الخميس 18 أغسطس 2016

00:12

إيطاليا
3 : 0
إيران
 قاعة ماراكانازينيو

31
25
25

29
19
17



تفاصيل

03:15

البرازيل
3 : 1
الأرجنتين
 قاعة ماراكانازينيو

25
17
25
25

22
25
19
23



تفاصيل




*

----------


## elsmani ali

*كرة اليد رجال :

ربع النهائي

الأربعاء 17 أغسطس 2016

16:02

البرازيل
27 : 34
فرنسا
 قاعة المستقبل
16
:
16
نتيجة الشوط الأول



تفاصيل

19:31

ألمانيا
34 : 22
قطر
 قاعة المستقبل
16
:
12
نتيجة الشوط الأول



تفاصيل

23:12

الدانمارك
37 : 30
سلوفينيا
 قاعة المستقبل
16
:
13
نتيجة الشوط الأول



تفاصيل

الخميس 18 أغسطس 2016

03:15

كرواتيا
27 : 30
بولندا
 قاعة المستقبل
14
:
18
نتيجة الشوط الأول



تفاصيل


*

----------


## elsmani ali

*كرة القدم رجال : 


نصف النهائي

الأربعاء 17 أغسطس 2016

19:03
  
البرازيل'1

نيمار دا سيلفا

'26

غابرييل خيسوس

'35

غابرييل خيسوس

'51

ماركوس كوريا

'79

والاس أولفيرا دوس سانتوس

'90

نيمار دا سيلفا


6 : 0
الهندوراس
 ملعب ماراكانا
3
:
0
نتيجة الشوط الأول



تفاصيل

22:02
 
نيجيريا
0 : 2
ألمانيا'9

لوكاس كلوسترمان

'89

نيلز بيترسن


 أرينا كورينثيانز
0
:
1
نتيجة الشوط الأول



تفاصيل


*

----------


## elsmani ali

*https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TJWzX1FEWu4


المانيا ( 2 : 0 ) نيجيريا
                        	*

----------


## elsmani ali

*https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zkllk3rpWTQ

البرازيل ( 6 : 0 ) الهوندوراس
                        	*

----------


## elsmani ali

*https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TpIwLM0NDp4

ريو 2016: حصاد اليوم 12
*

----------


## elsmani ali

*مسابقات اليوم : 

كرة السلة سيدات :

نصف النهائي

الخميس 18 أغسطس 2016

21:00
أسبانيا
-- : --
صربيا
 كارواكا أرينا 1
 23°C

تفاصيل

الجمعة 19 أغسطس 2016

01:00
فرنسا
-- : --
الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية
 كارواكا أرينا 1
 23°C

تفاصيل


*

----------


## elsmani ali

*كرة الطائرة سيدات :
نصف النهائي

الخميس 18 أغسطس 2016

19:00
صربيا
-- : --
الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية
 قاعة ماراكانازينيو
 24°C

تفاصيل

الجمعة 19 أغسطس 2016

04:15
الصين
-- : --
هولندا
 قاعة ماراكانازينيو
 24°C

تفاصيل




*

----------


## elsmani ali

*كرة اليد سيدات :

نصف النهائي

الخميس 18 أغسطس 2016

21:30
هولندا
-- : --
فرنسا
 قاعة المستقبل
 23°C

تفاصيل

الجمعة 19 أغسطس 2016

02:30
النرويج
-- : --
روسيا
 قاعة المستقبل
 23°C

تفاصيل


*

----------


## elsmani ali

*مسابقات اليوم في ريو 2016

قوارب الكانو
كاياك زوجي رجال 1000م
الأدوار النهائية · مباراة تحديد المركزين الثالث والرابع
اليوم
3:00 م
تايكوندو
57 كجم سيدات
دور الـ 16
اليوم
3:00 م
قوارب الكانو
كاياك زوجي رجال 1000م
الأدوار النهائية · النهائي
اليوم
3:08 م

تايكوندو
68 كجم رجال
دور الـ 16
اليوم
3:15 م
قوارب الكانو
كانو فردي رجال 200م
الأدوار النهائية · مباراة تحديد المركزين الثالث والرابع
اليوم
3:16 م
كرة ريشة
فردي سيدات
أدوار نصف النهائي
اليوم
3:20 م
قوارب الكانو
كانو فردي رجال 200م
الأدوار النهائية · النهائي
اليوم
3:23 م

ألعاب قوى
عشاري رجال
110 م حواجز
اليوم
3:30 م
قوارب الكانو
كاياك زوجي رجال 200م
الأدوار النهائية · مباراة تحديد المركزين الثالث والرابع
اليوم
3:40 م
قوارب الكانو
كاياك زوجي رجال 200م
الأدوار النهائية · النهائي
اليوم
3:47 م

ألعاب قوى
دفع جلة رجال
المباريات المؤهلة
اليوم
3:55 م
غطس
منصة ثابتة 10م سيدات
الدور نصف النهائي
اليوم
4:00 م
ألعاب قوى
قفز عالي سيدات
المباريات المؤهلة
اليوم
4:00 م
مصارعة
حرة 75 كجم سيدات
المباريات المؤهلة
اليوم
4:00 م
خماسي حديث
فردي سيدات
مبارزة
اليوم
4:00 م
مصارعة
حرة 63 كجم سيدات
المباريات المؤهلة
اليوم
4:00 م
مصارعة
حرة 53 كجم سيدات
المباريات المؤهلة
اليوم
4:00 م
قوارب الكانو
كاياك فردي سيدات 500م
الأدوار النهائية · مباراة تحديد المركزين الثالث والرابع
اليوم
4:04 م
كرة ريشة
زوجي رجال
الأدوار النهائية · مباراة الميدالية البرونزية
اليوم
4:10 م

قوارب الكانو
كاياك فردي سيدات 500م
الأدوار النهائية · النهائي
اليوم
4:11 م

مصارعة
حرة 75 كجم سيدات
دور الـ 16
اليوم
4:16 م
مصارعة
حرة 63 كجم سيدات
دور الـ 16
اليوم
4:24 م
مصارعة
حرة 53 كجم سيدات
دور الـ 16
اليوم
4:24 م
ألعاب قوى
عشاري رجال
رمي القرص
اليوم
4:25 م
ترياثلون
فردي رجال
النهائي
اليوم
5:00 م

كرة الماء
مسابقة الرجال
أدوار نصف النهائي · تصنيف المراكز من 5 إلى 8
اليوم
5:00 م
كرة ريشة
فردي سيدات
أدوار نصف النهائي
اليوم
5:00 م
ألعاب قوى
4×100م تتابع سيدات
الجولة 1
اليوم
5:20 م
مصارعة
حرة 53 كجم سيدات
أدوار ربع النهائي
اليوم
5:28 م
ألعاب قوى
4×100م تتابع رجال
الجولة 1
اليوم
5:40 م
مصارعة
حرة 63 كجم سيدات
أدوار ربع النهائي
اليوم
5:44 م
كرة ريشة
زوجي سيدات
الأدوار النهائية · مباراة الميدالية الذهبية
اليوم
5:50 م

هوكي الحقل
مسابقة الرجال
الأدوار النهائية · مباراة الميدالية البرونزية
اليوم
6:00 م

ألعاب قوى
400م حواجز رجال
النهائي
اليوم
6:00 م

مصارعة
حرة 75 كجم سيدات
أدوار ربع النهائي
اليوم
6:00 م
مصارعة
حرة 53 كجم سيدات
أدوار نصف النهائي
اليوم
6:16 م
مصارعة
حرة 53 كجم سيدات
أدوار نصف النهائي
اليوم
6:16 م
كرة الماء
مسابقة الرجال
أدوار نصف النهائي
اليوم
6:20 م
مصارعة
حرة 63 كجم سيدات
أدوار نصف النهائي
اليوم
6:24 م
مصارعة
حرة 63 كجم سيدات
أدوار نصف النهائي
اليوم
6:24 م
مصارعة
حرة 75 كجم سيدات
أدوار نصف النهائي
اليوم
6:32 م
مصارعة
حرة 75 كجم سيدات
أدوار نصف النهائي
اليوم
6:32 م
كرة طائرة
مسابقة السيدات
أدوار نصف النهائي
اليوم
7:00 م
سباحة متزامنة
فرق سيدات
النهائي · الروتينية الفنية
اليوم
7:00 م
إبحار
470 سيدات
سباق الميداليات
اليوم
7:05 م

ألعاب قوى
عشاري رجال
القفز العالي بالعصا
اليوم
7:25 م
دراجات بي إم إكس
فردي رجال
أدوار ربع النهائي
اليوم
7:30 م
إبحار
470 رجال
سباق الميداليات
اليوم
7:50 م

ملاكمة
الذبابة سيدات - 51 كجم
أدوار نصف النهائي
اليوم
8:00 م

ملاكمة
الذبابة سيدات - 51 كجم
أدوار نصف النهائي
اليوم
8:15 م

ملاكمة
الديك رجال - 56 كجم
أدوار نصف النهائي
اليوم
8:30 م

خماسي حديث
فردي رجال
مبارزة
اليوم
8:30 م
إبحار
فورتي ناينر رجال
سباق الميداليات
اليوم
8:35 م

ملاكمة
الديك رجال - 56 كجم
أدوار نصف النهائي
اليوم
8:45 م

كرة السلة
مسابقة السيدات
أدوار نصف النهائي
اليوم
9:00 م
ملاكمة
المتوسط رجال - 75 كجم
أدوار نصف النهائي
اليوم
9:00 م

تايكوندو
57 كجم سيدات
أدوار ربع النهائي
اليوم
9:00 م
كرة الماء
مسابقة الرجال
أدوار نصف النهائي · تصنيف المراكز من 5 إلى 8
اليوم
9:10 م
ملاكمة
المتوسط رجال - 75 كجم
أدوار نصف النهائي
اليوم
9:15 م

تايكوندو
68 كجم رجال
أدوار ربع النهائي
اليوم
9:15 م
إبحار
فورتي ناينر إف إكس سيدات
سباق الميداليات
اليوم
9:20 م

ملاكمة
خفيف الثقيل رجال - 81 كجم
النهائي
اليوم
9:30 م

كرة يد
مسابقة السيدات
أدوار نصف النهائي
اليوم
9:30 م
غطس
منصة ثابتة 10م سيدات
النهائي
اليوم
10:00 م

مصارعة
حرة 63 كجم سيدات
دور الـ 16
اليوم
10:00 م
مصارعة
حرة 53 كجم سيدات
دور الـ 16
اليوم
10:00 م
مصارعة
حرة 75 كجم سيدات
دور الـ 16
اليوم
10:02 م
مصارعة
حرة 53 كجم سيدات
أدوار ربع النهائي
اليوم
10:08 م
مصارعة
حرة 75 كجم سيدات
أدوار ربع النهائي
اليوم
10:16 م
مصارعة
حرة 63 كجم سيدات
أدوار ربع النهائي
اليوم
10:16 م
كرة الماء
مسابقة الرجال
أدوار نصف النهائي
اليوم
10:30 م
مصارعة
حرة 53 كجم سيدات
أدوار نصف النهائي · مباراة الميدالية البرونزية
اليوم
10:45 م

مصارعة
حرة 53 كجم سيدات
أدوار نصف النهائي · مباراة الميدالية البرونزية
اليوم
10:55 م

تايكوندو
57 كجم سيدات
أدوار نصف النهائي
اليوم
11:00 م
هوكي الحقل
مسابقة الرجال
الأدوار النهائية · مباراة الميدالية الذهبية
اليوم
11:00 م

مصارعة
حرة 53 كجم سيدات
النهائي · مباراة الميدالية الذهبية
اليوم
11:05 م

تايكوندو
68 كجم رجال
أدوار نصف النهائي
اليوم
11:15 م
مصارعة
حرة 63 كجم سيدات
أدوار نصف النهائي · مباراة الميدالية البرونزية
اليوم
11:30 م

تايكوندو
57 كجم سيدات
أدوار نصف النهائي
اليوم
11:30 م
مصارعة
حرة 63 كجم سيدات
أدوار نصف النهائي · مباراة الميدالية البرونزية
اليوم
11:40 م

تايكوندو
68 كجم رجال
أدوار نصف النهائي
اليوم
11:45 م
مصارعة
حرة 63 كجم سيدات
النهائي · مباراة الميدالية الذهبية
اليوم
11:50 م

مصارعة
حرة 75 كجم سيدات
أدوار نصف النهائي · مباراة الميدالية البرونزية
الجمعة، 16 ذو القعدة
12:15 ص

مصارعة
حرة 75 كجم سيدات
أدوار نصف النهائي · مباراة الميدالية البرونزية
الجمعة، 16 ذو القعدة
12:25 ص

مصارعة
حرة 75 كجم سيدات
النهائي · مباراة الميدالية الذهبية
الجمعة، 16 ذو القعدة
12:35 ص

ألعاب قوى
عشاري رجال
رمي الرمح
الجمعة، 16 ذو القعدة
12:35 ص
كرة السلة
مسابقة السيدات
أدوار نصف النهائي
الجمعة، 16 ذو القعدة
1:00 ص
تايكوندو
57 كجم سيدات
أدوار ربع النهائي
الجمعة، 16 ذو القعدة
2:00 ص
تايكوندو
68 كجم رجال
أدوار ربع النهائي
الجمعة، 16 ذو القعدة
2:15 ص
ألعاب قوى
دفع جلة رجال
النهائي
الجمعة، 16 ذو القعدة
2:30 ص

كرة يد
مسابقة السيدات
أدوار نصف النهائي
الجمعة، 16 ذو القعدة
2:30 ص
ألعاب قوى
1500م رجال
أدوار نصف النهائي · الدور نصف النهائي 1
الجمعة، 16 ذو القعدة
2:45 ص
ألعاب قوى
1500م رجال
أدوار نصف النهائي · الدور نصف النهائي 2
الجمعة، 16 ذو القعدة
2:55 ص
تايكوندو
57 كجم سيدات
أدوار نصف النهائي · مباراة الميدالية البرونزية
الجمعة، 16 ذو القعدة
3:00 ص

ألعاب قوى
رمي رمح سيدات
النهائي
الجمعة، 16 ذو القعدة
3:10 ص

تايكوندو
68 كجم رجال
أدوار نصف النهائي · مباراة الميدالية البرونزية
الجمعة، 16 ذو القعدة
3:15 ص

ألعاب قوى
800م سيدات
أدوار نصف النهائي · الدور نصف النهائي 1
الجمعة، 16 ذو القعدة
3:15 ص
ألعاب قوى
800م سيدات
أدوار نصف النهائي · الدور نصف النهائي 2
الجمعة، 16 ذو القعدة
3:23 ص
تايكوندو
57 كجم سيدات
أدوار نصف النهائي · مباراة الميدالية البرونزية
الجمعة، 16 ذو القعدة
3:30 ص

ألعاب قوى
800م سيدات
أدوار نصف النهائي · الدور نصف النهائي 3
الجمعة، 16 ذو القعدة
3:31 ص
تايكوندو
68 كجم رجال
أدوار نصف النهائي · مباراة الميدالية البرونزية
الجمعة، 16 ذو القعدة
3:45 ص

ألعاب قوى
عشاري رجال
1500 م
الجمعة، 16 ذو القعدة
3:45 ص

تايكوندو
57 كجم سيدات
النهائي · مباراة الميدالية الذهبية
الجمعة، 16 ذو القعدة
4:00 ص

كرة طائرة شاطئية
مسابقة الرجال
الأدوار النهائية · مباراة الميدالية البرونزية
الجمعة، 16 ذو القعدة
4:00 ص

ألعاب قوى
400م حواجز سيدات
النهائي
الجمعة، 16 ذو القعدة
4:15 ص

تايكوندو
68 كجم رجال
النهائي · مباراة الميدالية الذهبية
الجمعة، 16 ذو القعدة
4:15 ص

كرة طائرة
مسابقة السيدات
أدوار نصف النهائي
الجمعة، 16 ذو القعدة
4:15 ص
ألعاب قوى
200م رجال
النهائي
الجمعة، 16 ذو القعدة
4:30 ص

كرة طائرة شاطئية
مسابقة الرجال
الأدوار النهائية · مباراة الميدالية الذهبية
الجمعة، 16 ذو القعدة
5:59 ص
*

----------


## elsmani ali

*جدول العاب القوي  اليوم :

عشاري رجال
110 م حواجز
اليوم
3:30 م
دفع جلة رجال
المباريات المؤهلة
اليوم
3:55 م
قفز عالي سيدات
المباريات المؤهلة
اليوم
4:00 م
عشاري رجال
رمي القرص
اليوم
4:25 م
4×100م تتابع سيدات
الجولة 1
اليوم
5:20 م
4×100م تتابع رجال
الجولة 1
اليوم
5:40 م
400م حواجز رجال
النهائي
اليوم
6:00 م

عشاري رجال
القفز العالي بالعصا
اليوم
7:25 م
عشاري رجال
رمي الرمح
الجمعة، 16 ذو القعدة
12:35 ص
دفع جلة رجال
النهائي
الجمعة، 16 ذو القعدة
2:30 ص

1500م رجال
أدوار نصف النهائي · الدور نصف النهائي 1
الجمعة، 16 ذو القعدة
2:45 ص
1500م رجال
أدوار نصف النهائي · الدور نصف النهائي 2
الجمعة، 16 ذو القعدة
2:55 ص
رمي رمح سيدات
النهائي
الجمعة، 16 ذو القعدة
3:10 ص

800م سيدات
أدوار نصف النهائي · الدور نصف النهائي 1
الجمعة، 16 ذو القعدة
3:15 ص
800م سيدات
أدوار نصف النهائي · الدور نصف النهائي 2
الجمعة، 16 ذو القعدة
3:23 ص
800م سيدات
أدوار نصف النهائي · الدور نصف النهائي 3
الجمعة، 16 ذو القعدة
3:31 ص
عشاري رجال
1500 م
الجمعة، 16 ذو القعدة
3:45 ص

400م حواجز سيدات
النهائي
الجمعة، 16 ذو القعدة
4:15 ص

200م رجال
النهائي
الجمعة، 16 ذو القعدة
4:30 ص
*

----------


## elsmani ali

*نتائج المسابقات امس وصباح اليوم :


كرة السلة سيدات :
نصف النهائي

الخميس 18 أغسطس 2016

21:06
أسبانيا
68 : 54
صربيا
 كارواكا أرينا 1
20
:
9
نتيجة الشوط الأول

13
:
19
نتيجة الشوط الثاني

20
:
10
نتيجة الشوط الثالث

15
:
16
نتيجة الشوط الرابع



تفاصيل

الجمعة 19 أغسطس 2016

01:07
فرنسا
67 : 86
الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية
 كارواكا أرينا 1
15
:
19
نتيجة الشوط الأول

21
:
21
نتيجة الشوط الثاني

8
:
25
نتيجة الشوط الثالث

23
:
21
نتيجة الشوط الرابع



تفاصيل






*

----------


## elsmani ali

*كرة الطائرة سيدات :

نصف النهائي

الخميس 18 أغسطس 2016

19:02
صربيا
3 : 2
الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية
 قاعة ماراكانازينيو

20
25
0
0
15

25
17
0
0
13



تفاصيل

الجمعة 19 أغسطس 2016

04:26
الصين
3 : 1
هولندا
 قاعة ماراكانازينيو

27
23
29
25

25
25
27
23



تفاصيل


*

----------


## elsmani ali

*كرة اليد سيدات :

نصف النهائي

الخميس 18 أغسطس 2016

21:35
هولندا
23 : 24
فرنسا
 قاعة المستقبل
13
:
17
نتيجة الشوط الأول



تفاصيل

الجمعة 19 أغسطس 2016

02:32
النرويج
37 : 38
روسيا
 قاعة المستقبل
16
:
18
نتيجة الشوط الأول

31
:
31
نتيجة الوقت الأصلي



تفاصي


*

----------


## elsmani ali

*كرة الهوكي رجال :

الميدالية البرونزية

الخميس 18 أغسطس 2016

18:00
ألمانيا
1 : 14 : 3


هولندا
 المركز الأولمبي للهوكي
0
:
0
نتيجة الشوط الأول

1
:
1
نتيجة الشوط الثاني



تفاصيل

الميدالية الذهبية

23:00
الأرجنتين
4 : 2
بلجيكا
 المركز الأولمبي للهوكي
3
:
1
نتيجة الشوط الأول

1
:
1
نتيجة الشوط الثاني



تفاصيل








*

----------


## elsmani ali

*https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4H-qDyPrRiE

ريو 2016 – حصاد اليوم الثالث عشر
*

----------


## elsmani ali

*مسابقات اليوم : 

كرة السلة رجال :
نصف النهائي

الجمعة 19 أغسطس 2016

21:30
أسبانيا
-- : --
الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية
 كارواكا أرينا 1
 24°C

تفاصيل

السبت 20 أغسطس 2016

01:00
أستراليا
ن : ن
صربيا
 كارواكا أرينا 1
 24°C

تفاصيل




*

----------


## elsmani ali

*كرة الهوكي سيدات :

الميدالية البرونزية

الجمعة 19 أغسطس 2016

18:00
تبدأ قريبا
ألمانيا
ن : ن
نيو زيلندا
 المركز الأولمبي للهوكي
 24°C

تفاصيل

الميدالية الذهبية

23:00
هولندا
ن : ن
بريطانيا
 المركز الأولمبي للهوكي
 24°C

تفاصيل


*

----------


## elsmani ali

*كرة اليد رجال :

نصف النهائي

الجمعة 19 أغسطس 2016

21:30
فرنسا
-- : --
ألمانيا
 قاعة المستقبل
 24°C

تفاصيل

السبت 20 أغسطس 2016

02:30
بولندا
-- : --
الدانمارك
 قاعة المستقبل
 24°C

تفاصيل


*

----------


## elsmani ali

*كرة الطائرة رجال :

نصف النهائي

الجمعة 19 أغسطس 2016

19:00
إيطاليا
-- : --
الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية
 قاعة ماراكانازينيو
 27°C

تفاصيل

السبت 20 أغسطس 2016

04:15
روسيا
-- : --
البرازيل
 قاعة ماراكانازينيو
 27°C

تفاصيل


*

----------


## elsmani ali

*كرة القدم سيدات :

الميدالية البرونزية

الجمعة 19 أغسطس 2016

19:00

البرازيل
-- : --
كندا
 أرينا كورينثيانز
 19°C

تفاصيل

الميدالية الذهبية

23:30

السويد
-- : --
ألمانيا
 ملعب ماراكانا
 27°C

تفاصيل


*

----------


## elsmani ali

*برنامج مسابقات الاولمبياد ريو 2016 اليوم :

كرة ريشة
زوجي رجال
الأدوار النهائية · مباراة الميدالية الذهبية
اليوم
5:15 م

مصارعة
حرة 74 كجم رجال
أدوار ربع النهائي
اليوم
5:20 م
تايكوندو
67 كجم سيدات
دور الـ 16
اليوم
5:30 م
مصارعة
حرة 57 كجم رجال
أدوار نصف النهائي
اليوم
5:36 م
مصارعة
حرة 57 كجم رجال
أدوار نصف النهائي
اليوم
5:36 م
مصارعة
حرة 74 كجم رجال
أدوار نصف النهائي
اليوم
5:44 م
مصارعة
حرة 74 كجم رجال
أدوار نصف النهائي
اليوم
5:44 م
تايكوندو
80 كجم رجال
دور الـ 16
اليوم
5:45 م
هوكي الحقل
مسابقة السيدات
الأدوار النهائية · مباراة الميدالية البرونزية
اليوم
6:00 م

سباحة متزامنة
فرق سيدات
النهائي · الروتينية الحرة
اليوم
6:00 م

خماسي حديث
فردي سيدات
سباحة
اليوم
6:00 م
كرة طائرة
مسابقة الرجال
أدوار نصف النهائي
اليوم
7:00 م
كرة قدم
مسابقة السيدات
الأدوار النهائية · مباراة الميدالية البرونزية
اليوم
7:00 م

فروسية
قفز حواجز فردي
الأدوار النهائية · الجولة "ب"
اليوم
7:30 م

دراجات بي إم إكس
فردي سيدات
أدوار نصف النهائي · منافسة الدور التمهيدي 1
اليوم
7:30 م
دراجات بي إم إكس
فردي سيدات
أدوار نصف النهائي · منافسة الدور التمهيدي 2
اليوم
7:34 م
دراجات بي إم إكس
فردي رجال
أدوار نصف النهائي · منافسة الدور التمهيدي 1
اليوم
7:38 م
دراجات بي إم إكس
فردي رجال
أدوار نصف النهائي · منافسة الدور التمهيدي 2
اليوم
7:42 م
ملاكمة
الذبابة رجال - 52 كجم
أدوار نصف النهائي
اليوم
8:00 م

خماسي حديث
فردي سيدات
مبارزة
اليوم
8:00 م
كرة الماء
مسابقة السيدات
الأدوار النهائية · مباراة تحديد المركز الخامس
اليوم
8:10 م
ملاكمة
الذبابة رجال - 52 كجم
أدوار نصف النهائي
اليوم
8:15 م

ملاكمة
خفيف الوسط رجال - 64 كجم
أدوار نصف النهائي
اليوم
8:30 م

ألعاب قوى
20 كم مشي سيدات
النهائي
اليوم
8:30 م

ملاكمة
خفيف الوسط رجال - 64 كجم
أدوار نصف النهائي
اليوم
8:45 م

دراجات بي إم إكس
فردي سيدات
النهائي
اليوم
9:00 م

ملاكمة
فوق الثقيل رجال - +91 كجم
أدوار نصف النهائي
اليوم
9:00 م

تايكوندو
67 كجم سيدات
أدوار ربع النهائي
اليوم
9:00 م
دراجات بي إم إكس
فردي رجال
النهائي
اليوم
9:10 م

ملاكمة
فوق الثقيل رجال - +91 كجم
أدوار نصف النهائي
اليوم
9:15 م

تايكوندو
80 كجم رجال
أدوار ربع النهائي
اليوم
9:15 م
خماسي حديث
فردي سيدات
الوثب
اليوم
9:30 م
كرة يد
مسابقة الرجال
أدوار نصف النهائي
اليوم
9:30 م
كرة السلة
مسابقة الرجال
أدوار نصف النهائي
اليوم
9:30 م
ملاكمة
المتوسط سيدات - 75 كجم
أدوار نصف النهائي
اليوم
9:30 م

كرة الماء
مسابقة السيدات
الأدوار النهائية · مباراة الميدالية الذهبية
اليوم
9:30 م

ملاكمة
المتوسط سيدات - 75 كجم
أدوار نصف النهائي
اليوم
9:45 م

غطس
منصة ثابتة 10م رجال
تمهيدي
اليوم
10:00 م
ملاكمة
الخفيف سيدات - 60 كجم
النهائي
اليوم
10:00 م

مصارعة
حرة 57 كجم رجال
دور الـ 16
اليوم
10:00 م
مصارعة
حرة 74 كجم رجال
دور الـ 16
اليوم
10:02 م
مصارعة
حرة 57 كجم رجال
أدوار ربع النهائي
اليوم
10:16 م
مصارعة
حرة 74 كجم رجال
أدوار ربع النهائي
اليوم
10:32 م
تايكوندو
67 كجم سيدات
أدوار نصف النهائي
اليوم
11:00 م
هوكي الحقل
مسابقة السيدات
الأدوار النهائية · مباراة الميدالية الذهبية
اليوم
11:00 م

مصارعة
حرة 57 كجم رجال
أدوار نصف النهائي · مباراة الميدالية البرونزية
اليوم
11:00 م

تايكوندو
80 كجم رجال
أدوار نصف النهائي
اليوم
11:15 م
مصارعة
حرة 57 كجم رجال
أدوار نصف النهائي · مباراة الميدالية البرونزية
اليوم
11:15 م

كرة قدم
مسابقة السيدات
الأدوار النهائية · مباراة الميدالية الذهبية
اليوم
11:30 م

تايكوندو
67 كجم سيدات
أدوار نصف النهائي
اليوم
11:30 م
مصارعة
حرة 57 كجم رجال
النهائي · مباراة الميدالية الذهبية
اليوم
11:30 م

تايكوندو
80 كجم رجال
أدوار نصف النهائي
اليوم
11:45 م
خماسي حديث
فردي سيدات
مسابقات الجري والرماية
السبت، 17 ذو القعدة
12:00 ص

مصارعة
حرة 74 كجم رجال
أدوار نصف النهائي · مباراة الميدالية البرونزية
السبت، 17 ذو القعدة
12:00 ص

مصارعة
حرة 74 كجم رجال
أدوار نصف النهائي · مباراة الميدالية البرونزية
السبت، 17 ذو القعدة
12:15 ص

مصارعة
حرة 74 كجم رجال
النهائي · مباراة الميدالية الذهبية
السبت، 17 ذو القعدة
12:30 ص

كرة السلة
مسابقة الرجال
أدوار نصف النهائي
السبت، 17 ذو القعدة
1:00 ص
تايكوندو
67 كجم سيدات
أدوار ربع النهائي
السبت، 17 ذو القعدة
2:00 ص
تايكوندو
80 كجم رجال
أدوار ربع النهائي
السبت، 17 ذو القعدة
2:15 ص
كرة يد
مسابقة الرجال
أدوار نصف النهائي
السبت، 17 ذو القعدة
2:30 ص
ألعاب قوى
قفز بالزانة سيدات
النهائي
السبت، 17 ذو القعدة
2:30 ص

ألعاب قوى
4×400م تتابع سيدات
الجولة 1
السبت، 17 ذو القعدة
2:40 ص
تايكوندو
67 كجم سيدات
أدوار نصف النهائي · مباراة الميدالية البرونزية
السبت، 17 ذو القعدة
3:00 ص

ألعاب قوى
رمي مطرقة رجال
النهائي
السبت، 17 ذو القعدة
3:05 ص

ألعاب قوى
4×400م تتابع رجال
الجولة 1
السبت، 17 ذو القعدة
3:10 ص
تايكوندو
80 كجم رجال
أدوار نصف النهائي · مباراة الميدالية البرونزية
السبت، 17 ذو القعدة
3:15 ص

تايكوندو
67 كجم سيدات
أدوار نصف النهائي · مباراة الميدالية البرونزية
السبت، 17 ذو القعدة
3:30 ص

ألعاب قوى
5000م سيدات
النهائي
السبت، 17 ذو القعدة
3:40 ص

تايكوندو
80 كجم رجال
أدوار نصف النهائي · مباراة الميدالية البرونزية
السبت، 17 ذو القعدة
3:45 ص

تايكوندو
67 كجم سيدات
النهائي · مباراة الميدالية الذهبية
السبت، 17 ذو القعدة
4:00 ص

تايكوندو
80 كجم رجال
النهائي · مباراة الميدالية الذهبية
السبت، 17 ذو القعدة
4:15 ص

كرة طائرة
مسابقة الرجال
أدوار نصف النهائي
السبت، 17 ذو القعدة
4:15 ص
ألعاب قوى
4×100م تتابع سيدات
النهائي
السبت، 17 ذو القعدة
4:15 ص

ألعاب قوى
4×100م تتابع رجال
النهائي
السبت، 17 ذو القعدة
4:35 ص
*

----------


## elsmani ali

*العاب القوي وكرة القدم سيدات اليوم :

50 كم مشي رجال
النهائي
قيد التقدم
الأحداث القادمة
20 كم مشي سيدات
النهائي
اليوم
8:30 م
كرة القدم السيدات :
البرازيل ---- كندا الساعة 7 مساء تحديد المركز الثالث
المانيا ---- السويد الساعة 11 ونص مساء تحديد المركز الاول
قفز بالزانة سيدات
النهائي
السبت، 17 ذو القعدة
2:30 ص
4×400م تتابع سيدات
الجولة 1
السبت، 17 ذو القعدة
2:40 ص
رمي مطرقة رجال
النهائي
السبت، 17 ذو القعدة
3:05 ص
4×400م تتابع رجال
الجولة 1
السبت، 17 ذو القعدة
3:10 ص
5000م سيدات
النهائي
السبت، 17 ذو القعدة
3:40 ص
4×100م تتابع سيدات
النهائي
السبت، 17 ذو القعدة
4:15 ص
4×100م تتابع رجال
النهائي
السبت، 17 ذو القعدة
4:35 ص
*

----------


## elsmani ali

*نتائج  مسابقات امس وصباح اليوم :

كرة السلة رجال : 

نصف النهائي

الجمعة 19 أغسطس 2016

21:35
أسبانيا
76 : 82
الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية
 كارواكا أرينا 1
17
:
26
نتيجة الشوط الأول

22
:
19
نتيجة الشوط الثاني

18
:
21
نتيجة الشوط الثالث

19
:
16
نتيجة الشوط الرابع



تفاصيل

السبت 20 أغسطس 2016

01:03
أستراليا
61 : 87
صربيا
 كارواكا أرينا 1
5
:
16
نتيجة الشوط الأول

9
:
19
نتيجة الشوط الثاني

24
:
31
نتيجة الشوط الثالث

23
:
21
نتيجة الشوط الرابع



تفاصي


*

----------


## elsmani ali

*كرة اليد رجال :

نصف النهائي

الجمعة 19 أغسطس 2016

21:33
فرنسا
29 : 28
ألمانيا
 قاعة المستقبل
16
:
13
نتيجة الشوط الأول



تفاصيل

السبت 20 أغسطس 2016

02:43
بولندا
28 : 29
الدانمارك
بعد الوقت الاضافي
 قاعة المستقبل
15
:
16
نتيجة الشوط الأول

0
:
0
نتيجة الوقت الأصلي



تفاصيل


*

----------


## elsmani ali

*كرة الطائرة رجال :

نصف النهائي

الجمعة 19 أغسطس 2016

19:04
إيطاليا
3 : 2
الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية
 قاعة ماراكانازينيو

30
26
9
25
15

28
28
25
22
9



تفاصيل

السبت 20 أغسطس 2016

04:23
روسيا
0 : 3
البرازيل
 قاعة ماراكانازينيو

21
20
17

25
25
25



تفاصيل


*

----------


## elsmani ali

*كرة القدم سيدات :
الميدالية البرونزية

الجمعة 19 أغسطس 2016

19:04

البرازيل'43

أندريسا ألفيس

'49

مارتا

'79

بياتريز

'87

رافايلي


1 : 2
كندا'25

دياني روزي

'52

كريستين سنكلير


 أرينا كورينثيانز
0
:
1
نتيجة الشوط الأول



تفاصيل

الميدالية الذهبية

23:41

السويد'22

صوفيا ياكوبسون

'51

ايلين روبينسون

'67

ستينا بلاكستينيوس

'83

ليندا سيمبرانت


1 : 2
ألمانيا'48

دزينيفر ماروزسان

'62

ليندا سيمبرانت هدف في مرماه


 ملعب ماراكانا
0
:
0
نتيجة الشوط الأول



تفاصيل




*

----------


## elsmani ali

*https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eL1pvgw_IXc

ريو 2016 - قدم السيدات: ألمانيا تحرز اللقب للمرة الأولى على السويد  2\1
*

----------


## elsmani ali

*https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qwf-7B3ZYjg

سيدات البرازيل يخسرن برونزية الكرة لمصلحة كندا
*

----------


## elsmani ali

*https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=45umMyqnCrM

ريو 2016 - حصاد اليوم الرابع عشر
*

----------


## elsmani ali

*https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aY8rrgaIYFU

ريو 2016 - قوى: ذهبية التتابع 4 مرات 100 م لرجال جامايكا
*

----------


## elsmani ali

*مسابقات اليوم :


كرة السلة سيدات  :

الميدالية البرونزية

السبت 20 أغسطس 2016

17:30
فرنسا
-- : --
صربيا
 كارواكا أرينا 1
 19°C

تفاصيل

الميدالية الذهبية

21:30
الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية
-- : --
أسبانيا
 كارواكا أرينا 1
 19°C

تفاصيل




*

----------


## elsmani ali

*كرة اليد سيدات :

الميدالية البرونزية

السبت 20 أغسطس 2016

17:30
هولندا
-- : --
النرويج
 قاعة المستقبل
 19°C

تفاصيل

الميدالية الذهبية

21:30
فرنسا
-- : --
روسيا
 قاعة المستقبل
 19°C




*

----------


## elsmani ali

*كرة الطائرة سيدات :

الميدالية البرونزية

السبت 20 أغسطس 2016

19:00
هولندا
-- : --
الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية
 قاعة ماراكانازينيو
 23°C

تفاصيل

الميدالية الذهبية

الأحد 21 أغسطس 2016

04:15
الصين
-- : --
صربيا
 قاعة ماراكانازينيو
 23°C

تفاصيل


*

----------


## elsmani ali

*كرة القدم رجال  :

الميدالية البرونزية

السبت 20 أغسطس 2016

19:00

الهندوراس
-- : --
نيجيريا
 ملعب جوفيرنادور ماجاليس
 18°C

تفاصيل

الميدالية الذهبية

23:30

البرازيل
-- : --
ألمانيا
 ملعب ماراكانا
 23°C

تفاصيل


*

----------


## elsmani ali

*جدول المسابقات الاولمبية ريو 2016 اليوم :



غولف
فردي سيدات
الجولات · الجولة النهائية
اليوم
1:00 م

كرة ريشة
فردي رجال
الأدوار النهائية · مباراة الميدالية البرونزية
اليوم
2:30 م

قوارب الكانو
كاياك فردي رجال 200م
الأدوار النهائية · مباراة تحديد المركزين الثالث والرابع
اليوم
3:00 م
تايكوندو
فوق 67 كجم سيدات
دور الـ 16
اليوم
3:00 م
قوارب الكانو
كاياك فردي رجال 200م
الأدوار النهائية · النهائي
اليوم
3:07 م

قوارب الكانو
كانو زوجي رجال 1000م
الأدوار النهائية · مباراة تحديد المركزين الثالث والرابع
اليوم
3:14 م
تايكوندو
فوق 80 كجم رجال
دور الـ 16
اليوم
3:15 م
كرة ريشة
فردي رجال
الأدوار النهائية · مباراة الميدالية الذهبية
اليوم
3:20 م

قوارب الكانو
كانو زوجي رجال 1000م
الأدوار النهائية · النهائي
اليوم
3:22 م

قوارب الكانو
كاياك رباعي سيدات 500م
الأدوار النهائية · مباراة تحديد المركزين الثالث والرابع
اليوم
3:40 م
قوارب الكانو
كاياك رباعي سيدات 500م
الأدوار النهائية · النهائي
اليوم
3:47 م

مصارعة
حرة 86 كجم رجال
المباريات المؤهلة
اليوم
4:00 م
جمباز إيقاعي
فرق عام سيدات
التأهل
اليوم
4:00 م
قوارب الكانو
كاياك رباعي رجال 1000م
الأدوار النهائية · مباراة تحديد المركزين الثالث والرابع
اليوم
4:04 م
مصارعة
حرة 125 كجم رجال
المباريات المؤهلة
اليوم
4:08 م
قوارب الكانو
كاياك رباعي رجال 1000م
الأدوار النهائية · النهائي
اليوم
4:12 م

مصارعة
حرة 86 كجم رجال
دور الـ 16
اليوم
4:16 م
مصارعة
حرة 125 كجم رجال
دور الـ 16
اليوم
4:40 م
ترياثلون
فردي سيدات
النهائي
اليوم
5:00 م

غطس
منصة ثابتة 10م رجال
الدور نصف النهائي
اليوم
5:00 م
مصارعة
حرة 86 كجم رجال
أدوار ربع النهائي
اليوم
5:04 م
مصارعة
حرة 125 كجم رجال
أدوار ربع النهائي
اليوم
5:20 م
كرة يد
مسابقة السيدات
الأدوار النهائية · مباراة الميدالية البرونزية
اليوم
5:30 م

كرة السلة
مسابقة السيدات
الأدوار النهائية · مباراة الميدالية البرونزية
اليوم
5:30 م

مصارعة
حرة 86 كجم رجال
أدوار نصف النهائي
اليوم
5:36 م
مصارعة
حرة 86 كجم رجال
أدوار نصف النهائي
اليوم
5:36 م
كرة الماء
مسابقة الرجال
الأدوار النهائية · مباراة تحديد المركز السابع
اليوم
5:40 م
مصارعة
حرة 125 كجم رجال
أدوار نصف النهائي
اليوم
5:44 م
مصارعة
حرة 125 كجم رجال
أدوار نصف النهائي
اليوم
5:44 م
خماسي حديث
فردي رجال
سباحة
اليوم
6:00 م
دراجات جبلية
إختراق ضاحية سيدات
النهائي
اليوم
6:30 م

كرة الماء
مسابقة الرجال
الأدوار النهائية · مباراة الميدالية البرونزية
اليوم
7:00 م

كرة قدم
مسابقة الرجال
الأدوار النهائية · مباراة الميدالية البرونزية
اليوم
7:00 م

كرة طائرة
مسابقة السيدات
الأدوار النهائية · مباراة الميدالية البرونزية
اليوم
7:00 م

ملاكمة
الذبابة سيدات - 51 كجم
النهائي
اليوم
8:00 م

خماسي حديث
فردي رجال
مبارزة
اليوم
8:00 م
ملاكمة
الديك رجال - 56 كجم
النهائي
اليوم
8:15 م

ملاكمة
المتوسط رجال - 75 كجم
النهائي
اليوم
9:00 م

تايكوندو
فوق 67 كجم سيدات
أدوار ربع النهائي
اليوم
9:00 م
تايكوندو
فوق 80 كجم رجال
أدوار ربع النهائي
اليوم
9:15 م
جمباز إيقاعي
فردي عام سيدات
النهائي · الدوران 1
اليوم
9:20 م
خماسي حديث
فردي رجال
الوثب
اليوم
9:30 م
كرة السلة
مسابقة السيدات
الأدوار النهائية · مباراة الميدالية الذهبية
اليوم
9:30 م

كرة يد
مسابقة السيدات
الأدوار النهائية · مباراة الميدالية الذهبية
اليوم
9:30 م

جمباز إيقاعي
فردي عام سيدات
النهائي · الدوران 2
اليوم
9:53 م
مصارعة
حرة 86 كجم رجال
دور الـ 16
اليوم
10:00 م
مصارعة
حرة 125 كجم رجال
دور الـ 16
اليوم
10:02 م
مصارعة
حرة 86 كجم رجال
أدوار ربع النهائي
اليوم
10:16 م
جمباز إيقاعي
فردي عام سيدات
النهائي · الدوران 3
اليوم
10:26 م
غطس
منصة ثابتة 10م رجال
النهائي
اليوم
10:30 م

كرة الماء
مسابقة الرجال
الأدوار النهائية · مباراة تحديد المركز الخامس
اليوم
10:30 م
مصارعة
حرة 125 كجم رجال
أدوار ربع النهائي
اليوم
10:32 م
جمباز إيقاعي
فردي عام سيدات
النهائي · الدوران 4
اليوم
10:59 م

تايكوندو
فوق 67 كجم سيدات
أدوار نصف النهائي
اليوم
11:00 م
مصارعة
حرة 86 كجم رجال
أدوار نصف النهائي · مباراة الميدالية البرونزية
اليوم
11:00 م

تايكوندو
فوق 80 كجم رجال
أدوار نصف النهائي
اليوم
11:15 م
مصارعة
حرة 86 كجم رجال
أدوار نصف النهائي · مباراة الميدالية البرونزية
اليوم
11:15 م

مصارعة
حرة 86 كجم رجال
النهائي · مباراة الميدالية الذهبية
اليوم
11:30 م

كرة قدم
مسابقة الرجال
الأدوار النهائية · مباراة الميدالية الذهبية
اليوم
11:30 م

تايكوندو
فوق 67 كجم سيدات
أدوار نصف النهائي
اليوم
11:30 م
تايكوندو
فوق 80 كجم رجال
أدوار نصف النهائي
اليوم
11:45 م
كرة الماء
مسابقة الرجال
الأدوار النهائية · مباراة الميدالية الذهبية
اليوم
11:50 م

مصارعة
حرة 125 كجم رجال
أدوار نصف النهائي · مباراة الميدالية البرونزية
الأحد، 18 ذو القعدة
12:00 ص

خماسي حديث
فردي رجال
مسابقات الجري والرماية
الأحد، 18 ذو القعدة
12:00 ص

مصارعة
حرة 125 كجم رجال
أدوار نصف النهائي · مباراة الميدالية البرونزية
الأحد، 18 ذو القعدة
12:15 ص

مصارعة
حرة 125 كجم رجال
النهائي · مباراة الميدالية الذهبية
الأحد، 18 ذو القعدة
12:30 ص

تايكوندو
فوق 67 كجم سيدات
أدوار ربع النهائي
الأحد، 18 ذو القعدة
2:00 ص
تايكوندو
فوق 80 كجم رجال
أدوار ربع النهائي
الأحد، 18 ذو القعدة
2:15 ص
ألعاب قوى
قفز عالي سيدات
النهائي
الأحد، 18 ذو القعدة
2:30 ص

ألعاب قوى
رمي رمح رجال
النهائي
الأحد، 18 ذو القعدة
2:55 ص

ألعاب قوى
1500م رجال
النهائي
الأحد، 18 ذو القعدة
3:00 ص

تايكوندو
فوق 67 كجم سيدات
أدوار نصف النهائي · مباراة الميدالية البرونزية
الأحد، 18 ذو القعدة
3:00 ص

ألعاب قوى
800م سيدات
النهائي
الأحد، 18 ذو القعدة
3:15 ص

تايكوندو
فوق 80 كجم رجال
أدوار نصف النهائي · مباراة الميدالية البرونزية
الأحد، 18 ذو القعدة
3:15 ص

تايكوندو
فوق 67 كجم سيدات
أدوار نصف النهائي · مباراة الميدالية البرونزية
الأحد، 18 ذو القعدة
3:30 ص

ألعاب قوى
5000م رجال
النهائي
الأحد، 18 ذو القعدة
3:30 ص

تايكوندو
فوق 80 كجم رجال
أدوار نصف النهائي · مباراة الميدالية البرونزية
الأحد، 18 ذو القعدة
3:45 ص

ألعاب قوى
4×400م تتابع سيدات
النهائي
الأحد، 18 ذو القعدة
4:00 ص

تايكوندو
فوق 67 كجم سيدات
النهائي · مباراة الميدالية الذهبية
الأحد، 18 ذو القعدة
4:00 ص

كرة طائرة
مسابقة السيدات
الأدوار النهائية · مباراة الميدالية الذهبية
الأحد، 18 ذو القعدة
4:15 ص

تايكوندو
فوق 80 كجم رجال
النهائي · مباراة الميدالية الذهبية
الأحد، 18 ذو القعدة
4:15 ص

ألعاب قوى
4×400م تتابع رجال
النهائي
الأحد، 18 ذو القعدة
4:35 ص
*

----------


## elsmani ali

*جدول العاب القوي وكرة القدم رجال ريو 2016 على دبي الرياضية وابوظبي الرياضية  :


كرة القدم رجال : 

نيجيريا ---- الهوندراس الساعة 7 مساء تحديد المركز الثالث

البرازيل --- المانيا  الساعة 11 ونص مساء  المركز الاول 



العاب القوي : 

قفز عالي سيدات
النهائي
الأحد، 18 ذو القعدة
2:30 ص

رمي رمح رجال
النهائي
الأحد، 18 ذو القعدة
2:55 ص

1500م رجال
النهائي
الأحد، 18 ذو القعدة
3:00 ص

800م سيدات
النهائي
الأحد، 18 ذو القعدة
3:15 ص

5000م رجال
النهائي
الأحد، 18 ذو القعدة
3:30 ص

4×400م تتابع سيدات
النهائي
الأحد، 18 ذو القعدة
4:00 ص

4×400م تتابع رجال
النهائي
*

----------


## elsmani ali

*https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ELxOyd_VngQ



للمرة الأولى في الأولمبياد.. ميدالية وعرض زواج على منصة التتويج
*

----------


## elsmani ali

*نتائج المسابقات امس واليوم الصباح :

كرة السلة سيدات : امريكا تفوز بالميدالية الذهبية 

الميدالية البرونزية

السبت 20 أغسطس 2016

17:34
فرنسا
63 : 70
صربيا
 كارواكا أرينا 1
10
:
18
نتيجة الشوط الأول

17
:
9
نتيجة الشوط الثاني

15
:
28
نتيجة الشوط الثالث

21
:
15
نتيجة الشوط الرابع



تفاصيل

الميدالية الذهبية

21:38
الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية
101 : 72
أسبانيا
 كارواكا أرينا 1
21
:
17
نتيجة الشوط الأول

28
:
15
نتيجة الشوط الثاني

32
:
17
نتيجة الشوط الثالث

20
:
23
نتيجة الشوط الرابع



تفاصيل


*

----------


## elsmani ali

*كرة اليد سيدات :روسيا تفوز بالميدالية الذهبية 

الميدالية البرونزية

السبت 20 أغسطس 2016

17:34
هولندا
26 : 36
النرويج
 قاعة المستقبل
13
:
19
نتيجة الشوط الأول



تفاصيل

الميدالية الذهبية

21:37
فرنسا
19 : 22
روسيا
 قاعة المستقبل
7
:
10
نتيجة الشوط الأول



تفاصيل


*

----------


## elsmani ali

*كرة الطائرة سيدات :الصين تفوز بالميدالية الذهبية 

الميدالية البرونزية

السبت 20 أغسطس 2016

19:02
هولندا
1 : 3
الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية
 قاعة ماراكانازينيو

23
27
22
19

25
25
25
25



تفاصيل

الميدالية الذهبية

الأحد 21 أغسطس 2016

04:18
الصين
3 : 1
صربيا
 قاعة ماراكانازينيو

19
25
25
25

25
17
22
23



تفاصيل




*

----------


## elsmani ali

*كرة القدم رجال : البرازيل تفوز بالميدالية الذهبية 

الميدالية البرونزية

السبت 20 أغسطس 2016

19:02
  
الهندوراس'71

أنطوني لوزانو

'86

مارسيلو بيريرا


2 : 3
نيجيريا'34

صاديق عمر

'49

امينو عمر

'56

صاديق عمر


 ملعب جوفيرنادور ماجاليس
0
:
1
نتيجة الشوط الأول



تفاصيل

الميدالية الذهبية

23:32
  
البرازيل'27

نيمار دا سيلفا


1 : 15 : 4


ألمانيا'59

ماكس مير


ضربات ترجيحية
 ملعب ماراكانا
1
:
0
نتيجة الشوط الأول

1
:
1
نتيجة الوقت الأصلي

1
:
1
نتيجة الوقت الإضافي



تفاصيل


*

----------


## elsmani ali

*نيمار ينقذ سمعة استاد البرازيل الأسطوري


من تخلص من لعنة الآخر ؟ السامبا أم استاد ماراكانا ؟ ربما يدور السؤال في أذهان الكثيرين داخل البرازيل وخارجها ، لكن الإجابة لم تعد تشغلهم كثيرا بعدما شهد الاستاد العريق أخيرا انتصارا مهما وتتويجا ذهبيا للسامبا.

وبعد أكثر من محاولة سابقة باءت بالفشل ، شهد استاد "ماراكانا" الأسطوري والعريق أخيرا التتويج المهم والذهبي للمنتخب البرازيلي لكرة القدم بعدما تغلب راقصو السامبا على المنتخب الألماني 5 / 4 بركلات الترجيح مساء أمس السبت في المباراة النهائية لمسابقة كرة القدم رجال بدورة الألعاب الأولمبية (ريو دي جانيرو 2016) .

وعندما يسدل الستار اليوم على فعاليات الأولمبياد من خلال حفل الختام الذي يقام بنفس الاستاد ، لن يخشى المنظمون من هتافات وصافرات الاستهجان من الجماهير التي نالت الآن جرعة المهدئ التي كانت بحاجة إليها منذ سنوات حيث كانت هذه هي الذهبية الأولى لراقصي السامبا في مسابقة كرة القدم على مستوى الرجال والسيدات في دورات الألعاب الأولمبية.

كما ثأر المنتخب البرازيلي لهزيمته المدوية 1 / 7 أمام المنتخب الألماني بالذات في المربع الذهبي لبطولة كأس العالم 2014 ليضرب ماراكانا بقوة طموحات المانشافت الذي توج عليه قبل عامين بلقب المونديال البرازيلي.

ومع كل مرة تطلع فيها البرازيليون إلى مشاهدة منتخب بلادهم يتوج بلقب كبير على استاد "ماراكانا" ، كانت بلاد السامبا تتلقى صدمة كبيرة للدرجة التي أثارت الجدل بشأن هذا الاستاد وما إذا كان مصدر للتفاؤل والهيبة أم أنه أصبح مصدرا للتشاؤم والنحس على السامبا البرازيلية.

ويقف استاد "ماراكانا" شامخا في وسط مدينة ريو دي جانيرو البرازيلية حيث يعتبره الجميع معبدا أو قلعة لكرة القدم منذ إنشائه في 1950 .

ولكن الاستاد العريق الذي شهد العديد من التعديلات على شكله القديم خاصة في السنوات الأخيرة قبل استضافة بطولة كأس العالم 2014 بالبرازيل لم يشهد ، قبل مباراة الأمس ، أي تتويج للمنتخب البرازيلي في البطولات العالمية.

وبعدما فقد المنتخب البرازيلي الأول فرصتين سابقتين للتتويج بلقب كأس العالم على هذا الملعب ، خشى البرازيليون أن تمتد هذه اللعنة إلى المنتخب الأولمبي ليضيع حلم التتويج بالميدالية الذهبية في ريو دي جانيرو 2016 .

وتضاعف القلق بعدما سقط المنتخب البرازيلي للسيدات على نفس الملعب في المربع الذهبي للمسابقة النسائية وفشل في بلوغ النهائي الذي أقيم بنفس الاستاد أيضا والذي توجت عليه سيدات ألمانيا باللقب والميدالية الذهبية أمس الأول بالفوز على السويد في النهائي.

وفي عام 1950 كانت الفرصة الأولى للاحتفال على استاد ماراكانا بأول لقب عالمي حيث كان المنتخب البرازيلي بحاجة إلى التعادل فقط مع منتخب أوروجواي ليتوج بلقب بطولة كأس العالم 1950 على أرضه ، تبدد حلم اللقب العالمي الأول في تاريخ البرازيل بالخسارة أمام أوروجواي التي توجت وقتها باللقب للمرة الثانية.

وبعد 64 عاما ، كانت الفرصة سانحة أمام الفريق للتتويج بلقب عالمي على استاد "ماراكانا" من خلال بطولة كأس العالم 2014 بالبرازيل ولكن الحلم تبدد أيضا عندما لاح هذا الاستاد في الأفق.

وخسر المنتخب البرازيلي 1 / 7 أمام نظيره الألماني في المربع الذهبي بمدينة بيلو هوريزونتي ليحرم من خوض النهائي على استاد "ماراكانا".

وتجددت الفرصة أمام البرازيليين من خلال أولمبياد ريو ولكن الفريق أثار قلق أنصاره من إمكانية تكرار ما حدث في بطولتي كأس العالم 1950 و2014 حيث سقط في فخ التعادل السلبي في مباراتين متتاليتين أمام منتخبي جنوب أفريقيا والعراق قبل أن يفيق من غفوته ويحرز اللقب الغالي.

وفيما يرى البعض أن البرازيليين تخلصوا من لعنة "ماراكانا" ، يبدو الوضع معكوسا لفئة أخرى من البرازيليين ترى أن ماراكانا هو من تخلص من لعنة الإخفاقات البرازيلية لاسيما وأن راقصي السامبا أخفقوا في العديد من محاولاتهم أيضا للتتويج على ملاعب أخرى وبالتالي فإن السر لا يكمن في "ماراكانا" .

وكانت التعزية الوحيدة للبرازيليين في مونديال 2014 هي فوز المنتخب الألماني على نظيره الأرجنتيني في المباراة النهائية حيث فشل منتخب التانجو الأرجنتيني الغريم اللدود للسامبا في الفوز باللقب على "ماراكانا".

وسبق للدبلوماسي البرازيلي ماركوس دي أزامبوجا أن صرح إلى وكالة الأنباء الألمانية في 2014 قائلا: "أعتقد أن الفوز فقط بكأس العالم في ماراكانا كان بإمكانه أن يصبح خير عزاء لنا على خسارتنا للبطولة منذ 64 عاما على نفس الملعب".

وكان أزامبوجا ضمن المتفرجين الذي شاهدوا خسارة البرازيل باللقب عام 1950 في المباراة الختامية أمام أوروجواي.

واعترف أزامبوجا ، الذي شغل منصب سفير البرازيل في الأرجنتين لسنوات عديدة ، أن فوز الأرجنتين باللقب سيكون "مأساة بلا حدود" للجماهير البرازيلية.

ولكن ظل البديل الوحيد المطروح لدى أنصار السامبا ، بعد الإخفاق في المونديال ، هو الفوز بالميدالية الذهبية الأولمبية ليكون اللقب الأولمبي الأول بعد 12 محاولة باءت جميعها بالفشل رغم الوصول لنهائي المسابقة ثلاث مرات سابقة وكان أحدثها في لندن 2012 عندما خسر الفريق أمام نظيره المكسيكي في المباراة النهائية.

وقاد النجم الشهير نيمار دا سيلفا المنتخب البرازيلي للفوز أخيرا بالذهبية في المباراة التي انتهى وقتها الأصلي والإضافي بالتعادل السلبي وحسمت عن طريق ركلات الترجيح التي شهدت تسديد نيمار لركلة الترجيح الخامسة الحاسمة بعدما تصدى الحارس البرازيلي لركلة الترجيح الألمانية الخامسة التي سددها نيلز بيترسن.

ومن المؤكد أن فوز الفريق بالذهبية هذه المرة لم يكن دفاعا عن سمعة الكرة البرازيلية فقط بعد ترنحها في السنوات الأخيرة ولكنه أصبح دفاعا أيضا عن سمعة "ماراكانا" .

ويبقى ملعب ماراكانا دائما اسما مثيرا واسطوريا لكرة القدم فهو يعتبر أحد العلامات البارزة في البرازيل ، ولكن تبدو معالمه القديمة قد تغيرت بشكل كبير بعد عمليات التحديث التي أجريت عليه من أجل استضافة مونديال 2014 .

وأوضح أزامبوجا "ملعب ماراكانا قديما كان يثير الرهبة ليس بسبب معالمه القديمة ولكن بسبب منظر الجماهير المحتشدة في الملعب بكثافة والتي لم تكن توجد مسافة بينهم ولم يكن هناك سبيل للخروج أو الدخول".

وأصبحت هذه الأجواء المروعة من الماضي بعدما تم تخفيض الطاقة الاستيعابية للملعب إلى 87 ألف متفرج، وباتت هناك مداخل آمنة وواسعة، وممرات نظيفة، وتغيرت غرف خلع الملابس التي أصبحت فاخرة فضلا عن وجود مناطق لكبار الشخصيات، كما باتت المقاعد مريحة وقابلة للطي".
*

----------


## elsmani ali

*اخيرًا.. البرازيل تحظى بلحظة أولمبية لا تنسى


ربما لن يتذكر البرازيليون إنجازات العداء الجاميكي يوسين بولت أو السبّاح الأمريكي مايكل فيلبس في أولمبياد ريو 2016 أو حتى تياجو دا سيلفا الذي فجر مفاجأة ومنح بلادهم ذهبية القفز بالزانة.

لكن ستظل هناك لقطة لن ينساها الجميع.

وتخص هذه اللقطة الحارس المغمور ويفرتون عندما تصدى لركلة ترجيح نفذها الألماني نيلز بيترسن ليساعد البرازيل على التتويج بلقب كرة القدم للرجال في الأولمبياد للمرة الأولى.

وقد تغير هذه اللقطة علاقة البرازيل بالأولمبياد.

وقال باولو كابل (67 عاما) بعد ان غالبته دموعه الفرحة في استاد ماراكانا "بعد 30 عاما عندما يتذكر الناس أولمبياد ريو 2016 سيفكرون في هذه اللحظة."

ولم يكن بوسع أحد اعتبار البرازيل فرس رهان في الأولمبياد وشوهدت المقاعد الخالية خلال أولمبياد ريو بداية من منافسات ألعاب القوى وانتهاء بسباقات قوارب الكانوي المتعرج.

ولم تجد محاولات جذب الجماهير للمدرجات نفعا بينما استغل تلاميذ المدارس أقل من نصف السعة المجانية من التذاكر التي وزعت عليهم وبلغت نحو 300 ألف تذكرة.

لكن كرة القدم كانت علامة فارقة كالمعتاد في البرازيل وظل المنتخب الوطني نقطة توحد عندها الجميع رغم الأزمات السياسية والاقتصادية.

وقال لويز ادواردو اجيار (23 عاما) "لا أتابع الأولمبياد كثيرا لكن مع تطور البرازيل في كرة القدم بدأت في مشاهدة ألعاب أخرى."

وسيتذكر البرازيليون لاحقا أنهم استطاعوا على الأقل الفوز بلقب دولي على أرضهم في كرة القدم لأول مرة وأضافوا ذهبية الأولمبياد إلى خمسة ألقاب لكأس العالم.

وقال فابيو بيستانا (26 عاما) من مدرجات ماراكانا "كان هذا اللقب الوحيد الذي ينقص البرازيل. لم تكن المهمة سهلة لكننا نجحنا."

ونفذ القائد نيمار مهاجم برشلونة ركلة الترجيح الأخيرة للبرازيل ليعوضها ولو قليلا عن خسارة كأس العالم 2014 بعد هزيمة مذلة في قبل النهائي 7-1 أمام ألمانيا. ولو كانت البرازيل قد بلغت النهائي قبل عامين لكانت قد خاضت اللقاء على استاد ماراكانا أيضا. 

*

----------


## elsmani ali

*https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ApRNzO_tOjQ

ملخص مباراة البرازيل و المانيا 1-1 (الاهداف + ركلات الترجيح) اليوم - نهائي ريو دي جانيرو 2016
*

----------


## elsmani ali

*https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XWRSM-fiW5U


ريو 2016: حصاد اليوم 15
*

----------


## elsmani ali

*ختام مسابقات اليوم الاخير من الاولمبياد :

كرة السلة رجال :

الميدالية البرونزية

الأحد 21 أغسطس 2016

17:30
أستراليا
-- : --
أسبانيا
 كارواكا أرينا 1
 21°C

تفاصيل

الميدالية الذهبية

21:45
صربيا
-- : --
الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية
 كارواكا أرينا 1
 21°C

تفاصيل


*

----------


## elsmani ali

*كرة اليد  رجال :

الميدالية البرونزية

الأحد 21 أغسطس 2016

16:30
بولندا
-- : --
ألمانيا
 قاعة المستقبل
 20°C

تفاصيل

الميدالية الذهبية

20:00
الدانمارك
-- : --
فرنسا
 قاعة المستقبل
 20°C

تفاصيل








*

----------


## elsmani ali

*كرة الطائرة رجال :

الميدالية البرونزية

الأحد 21 أغسطس 2016

15:30
الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية
-- : --
روسيا
 قاعة ماراكانازينيو
 22°C

تفاصيل

الميدالية الذهبية

19:15
إيطاليا
-- : --
البرازيل
 قاعة ماراكانازينيو
 22°C

تفاصيل


*

----------


## elsmani ali

*جدول مسابقات اليوم الاخير  وختام اولمبياد ريو 2016 :

مصارعة
حرة 65 كجم رجال
المباريات المؤهلة
اليوم
2:30 م

مصارعة
حرة 97 كجم رجال
المباريات المؤهلة
اليوم
2:38 م

مصارعة
حرة 65 كجم رجال
دور الـ 16
اليوم
2:46 م

مصارعة
حرة 97 كجم رجال
دور الـ 16
اليوم
3:10 م

ألعاب قوى
ماراثون رجال
النهائي
اليوم
3:30 م

كرة طائرة
مسابقة الرجال
الأدوار النهائية · مباراة الميدالية البرونزية
اليوم
3:30 م

مصارعة
حرة 65 كجم رجال
أدوار ربع النهائي
اليوم
3:34 م
مصارعة
حرة 97 كجم رجال
أدوار ربع النهائي
اليوم
3:50 م
مصارعة
حرة 65 كجم رجال
أدوار نصف النهائي
اليوم
4:06 م
مصارعة
حرة 65 كجم رجال
أدوار نصف النهائي
اليوم
4:06 م
مصارعة
حرة 97 كجم رجال
أدوار نصف النهائي
اليوم
4:14 م
مصارعة
حرة 97 كجم رجال
أدوار نصف النهائي
اليوم
4:14 م
كرة يد
مسابقة الرجال
الأدوار النهائية · مباراة الميدالية البرونزية
اليوم
4:30 م

جمباز إيقاعي
فرق عام سيدات
النهائي · الدوران 1
اليوم
5:00 م
كرة السلة
مسابقة الرجال
الأدوار النهائية · مباراة الميدالية البرونزية
اليوم
5:30 م

جمباز إيقاعي
فرق عام سيدات
النهائي · الدوران 2
اليوم
5:50 م

دراجات جبلية
إختراق ضاحية رجال
النهائي
اليوم
6:30 م

مصارعة
حرة 65 كجم رجال
دور الـ 16
اليوم
6:45 م
مصارعة
حرة 97 كجم رجال
دور الـ 16
اليوم
6:47 م
مصارعة
حرة 65 كجم رجال
أدوار ربع النهائي
اليوم
7:01 م
كرة طائرة
مسابقة الرجال
الأدوار النهائية · مباراة الميدالية الذهبية
اليوم
7:15 م

مصارعة
حرة 97 كجم رجال
أدوار ربع النهائي
اليوم
7:17 م
مصارعة
حرة 65 كجم رجال
أدوار نصف النهائي · مباراة الميدالية البرونزية
اليوم
7:45 م

مصارعة
حرة 65 كجم رجال
أدوار نصف النهائي · مباراة الميدالية البرونزية
اليوم
8:00 م

كرة يد
مسابقة الرجال
الأدوار النهائية · مباراة الميدالية الذهبية
اليوم
8:00 م

ملاكمة
المتوسط سيدات - 75 كجم
النهائي
اليوم
8:00 م

ملاكمة
الذبابة رجال - 52 كجم
النهائي
اليوم
8:15 م

مصارعة
حرة 65 كجم رجال
النهائي · مباراة الميدالية الذهبية
اليوم
8:15 م

مصارعة
حرة 97 كجم رجال
أدوار نصف النهائي · مباراة الميدالية البرونزية
اليوم
8:45 م

مصارعة
حرة 97 كجم رجال
أدوار نصف النهائي · مباراة الميدالية البرونزية
اليوم
9:00 م

ملاكمة
خفيف الوسط رجال - 64 كجم
النهائي
اليوم
9:00 م

مصارعة
حرة 97 كجم رجال
النهائي · مباراة الميدالية الذهبية
اليوم
9:15 م

ملاكمة
فوق الثقيل رجال - +91 كجم
النهائي
اليوم
9:15 م

كرة السلة
مسابقة الرجال
الأدوار النهائية · مباراة الميدالية الذهبية
اليوم
9:45 م


حفل الختام
الاثنين، 19 ذو القعدة
2:00 ص
*

----------


## elsmani ali

*ختام الاولمبياد ريو 2016 :

كرة السلة رجال : امريكا تحرز الميدالية الذهبية 
الميدالية البرونزية

الأحد 21 أغسطس 2016

17:32

أستراليا
88 : 89
أسبانيا
 كارواكا أرينا 1
0
:
0
نتيجة الشوط الأول

0
:
0
نتيجة الشوط الثاني

0
:
0
نتيجة الشوط الثالث

24
:
22
نتيجة الشوط الرابع



تفاصيل

الميدالية الذهبية

21:47

صربيا
66 : 96
الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية
 كارواكا أرينا 1
15
:
19
نتيجة الشوط الأول

14
:
33
نتيجة الشوط الثاني

14
:
27
نتيجة الشوط الثالث

23
:
17
نتيجة الشوط الرابع



تفاصيل




*

----------


## elsmani ali

*كرة اليد رجال :الدنمارك تحرز الميدالية الذهبية 

الميدالية البرونزية

الأحد 21 أغسطس 2016

16:32

بولندا
25 : 31
ألمانيا
 قاعة المستقبل
13
:
17
نتيجة الشوط الأول



تفاصيل

الميدالية الذهبية

20:05

الدانمارك
28 : 26
فرنسا
 قاعة المستقبل
16
:
14
نتيجة الشوط الأول



تفاصيل


*

----------


## elsmani ali

*كرة الطائرة رجال :  البرازيل تحرز الميدالية الذهبية 

الميدالية البرونزية

الأحد 21 أغسطس 2016

15:32

الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية
3 : 2
روسيا
 قاعة ماراكانازينيو

23
21
25
25
15

25
25
19
19
13



تفاصيل

الميدالية الذهبية

19:19

إيطاليا
0 : 3
البرازيل
 قاعة ماراكانازينيو

22
26
24

25
28
26



تفاصيل


*

----------


## elsmani ali

*بالصور.. إطفاء الشعلة الأولمبية وسط مشاعر الحزن والفخر


تمّ إطفاء الشعلة الاولمبية التي جرى إيقادها في الخامس من أغسطس/ آب الجاري، ليمتزج الحزن وإحساس الفخر لدى البرازيليين في حفل اختتام أولمبياد ريو دي جانيرو بعد أول دورة أولمبية صيفية تقام على أرض أمريكا الجنوبية.

امتزجت الرياح العاصفة بلمحة من الحزن وإحساس بالفخر في حفل ختام أولمبياد ريو دي جانيرو 2016 يوم الأحد لتتنفس البرازيل الصعداء مع نهاية أول دورة ألعاب أولمبية صيفية تقام في أمريكا الجنوبية.

وعقب 17 يومًا منهكة نحت ريو معاناتها بسبب المدرجات الخالية والمخاوف الأمنية وحوض غطس تحول لونه للأخضر بشكل غريب لتطلق احتفالا ضخما يشبه الكرنفالات.

وامتزج راقصو السامبا والمغنون وقارعو الطبول مع الآلاف من الرياضيين في استاد ماراكانا متعدد الطوابق فيما أضاءت مجموعة من الألعاب النارية السماء في نهاية المشهد.

وحضر البرازيليون إلى حفل الختام وهم سعداء وارتدى الكثيرون منهم القميص الأصفر الخاص بالفرق الرياضية للبلاد بعد فوز البرازيل بميداليتين ذهبيتين في الرياضتين المفضلتين في البلاد وهما كرة القدم والكرة الطائرة للرجال.

إلا أن يوم الأحد شهد ظروفا مناخية صعبة بالنسبة لحفل بمثل هذا الحجم. وضربت رياح قوية استاد ماراكانا وانقطع التيار الكهربائي لوقت قصير عن جزء من الاستاد والحي المحيط به قبل وقت قصير على انطلاق الحفل.

وأغرقت الأمطار الراقصين في حفل الختام والمئات من الرياضيين مع دخولهم للمشاركة في الاحتفال وقد طوقت الميداليات أعناق الكثير منهم. وكان من بين هؤلاء فريق كرة السلة الأمريكي للرجال الذي فاز بالذهبية يوم الأحد.

وعلى أنغام الموسيقى التقليدية البرازيلية رقص الرياضيون الاولمبيون ولوحوا بأعلام بلادهم احتفالا بمكانهم في أبرز المحافل الرياضية العالمية. وشاهد الرياضيون بالفعل آخر مراسم تسليم الميداليات في اولمبياد ريو والتي بلغ عددها 306 والخاصة بماراثون الرجال الذي أقيم في وقت سابق يوم الأحد.

وسلم توماس باخ رئيس اللجنة الاولمبية الدولية الميدالية الذهبية للكيني إيليود كيبتشوغ الفائز بالسباق. وسلمت المدينة العلم الاولمبي لطوكيو التي ستستضيف الاولمبياد الصيفية 2020 وظهر رئيس الوزراء الياباني شينزو آبي في الاستاد متقمصا شخصية ألعاب الفيديو الشهيرة "ماريو" لينتقل عبر أنبوب من طوكيو لريو.

وفي حركة رمزية أخيرة تم إطفاء الشعلة الاولمبية التي جرى إيقادها في 5 أغسطس/ آب الجاري من خلال مرجل صغير صديق للبيئة. وتم إطفاء الشعلة بواسطة أمطار صناعية.
*

----------


## elsmani ali

*






















*

----------


## elsmani ali

*أولمبياد ريو.. دورة الأحلام والإنجازات التاريخية لأمريكا


مثلت دورة الألعاب الأوليمبية، التي استضافتها مدينة ريو دي جانيرو البرازيلية وانتهت الليلة الماضية، بعد مشاركة 10 آلاف و900 رياضي من 206 دول، دورة الأحلام بالنسبة للولايات المتحدة الأمريكية حيث حققت فيها إنجازات كبيرة.

ونجحت الولايات المتحدة، في حصد ميداليات بكافة الرياضات والسباقات بريو 2016 ، التي كانت أول بطولة أوليمبية تستضيفها أمريكا الجنوبية، وهو إنجاز يتحقق للمرة السابعة في تاريخها، لكنه الأول منذ عام 1948.

وتوجت الولايات المتحدة بإجمالي 121 ميدالية في ريو، منها 46 ذهبية، و37 فضية و38 برونزية، لتصبح خامس دولة تحقق هذا الإنجاز في تاريخ الأوليمبياد الصيفية والأولى منذ 40 عاما.

وتمثل الـ121 ميدالية أكبر عدد نالته الولايات المتحدة في الأوليمبياد بعد أن توجت في أوليمبياد بكين 2008 بـ110 ميداليات.

وصرح المدير العام للجنة الأوليمبية الأمريكية، سكوت بلاكمون، بأن "أوليمبياد ريو كانت مميزة جدًا، ونحن سعداء للغاية بالإنجازات التي تحققت ونحتفي بنجاح رياضيينا".

وأضاف: "سيتم تذكر هذا الأوليمبياد بالأداء الملهم لرياضيينا وبوقوفهم على منصات التتويج".

وزاد الأمريكيون عدد الميداليات التي توجوا بها في ريو للأوليمبياد السادسة على التوالي وتحديدا منذ عام 1996 ، فمنذ ذلك الحين نجح 213 رياضيًا أمريكيًا في حصد الميداليات، منهم 32 فازوا بأكثر من ميدالية و13 توجو بأكثر من ميدالية ذهبية.

من جانبه، قال رئيس اللجنة الأوليمبية الأمريكية، لاري بروبست: "لا أعتقد أنه يوجد شيء أفضل من تتويج الرياضيين الأمريكيين بالميداليات الذهبية".

فيما أشار رئيس البعثة الأمريكية في أوليمبياد ريو، آلان أشلي، إلى أن هذه الدورة كانت رائعة للبعثة الأمريكية، وأنه يشعر بفخر بالغ ودهشة حيال ما تحقق، كما هنأ اللجنة المنظمة لأوليمبياد ريو على المناخ الرائع الذي تم توفيره للرياضيين.

وحصدت الولايات المتحدة أكبر عدد من الميداليات في السباحة وألعاب القوى بـ65 ميدالية، وهو أكبر عدد من الميداليات في هاتين الرياضتين منذ عام 1972.

وعزز السباح الأمريكي الملقب بـ"سمكة القرش"، مايكل فيليبس، مكانته خلال المشاركة الخامسة والأخيرة له بالأوليمبياد، حيث بلغ إجمالي الميداليات التي توج بها 28 منها 23 ذهبية.

وفي أوليمبياد ريو وحدها، توج فيليبس بأربع ميداليات ذهبية وواحدة فضية.

أما في منافسة ألعاب القوى فباتت الأمريكية أليسون فيليكس أكثر امرأة تتويجا بالميداليات الأوليمبية على مر العصور، بإجمالي تسع ميدليات منها ست ذهبيات.

وحلت الصين في المركز الثاني من حيث التتويج بالميداليات للأوليمبياد الثانية على التوالي بإجمالي 70 ميداليها منها 26 ذهبية، تليها بريطانيا ثالثة بـ67 ميدالية بينها 27 ذهبية.

أما روسيا، التي لم تشارك بكامل عددها في الأوليمبياد نظرا للعقوبات المفروضة على رياضييها بسبب استخدام ممنهج للمنشطات وخاصة في ألعاب القوى، فحلت رابعة في الترتيب العام بإجمالي 56 ميدالية منها 19 ذهبية. 

وجاءت البحرين في صدارة العرب بحلولها في الترتيب الـ48 بميداليتين ذهبية وفضية، تليها الأردن بذهبية، في المرتبة الـ54 ثم الجزائر بفضيتين في الترتيب الـ62 ، فقطر بفضية واحدة في المركز الـ69 ثم مصر وتونس في المركز الـ75 بثلاث برونزيات لكل منهما، وأخيرا المغرب والإمارات في الترتيب الـ78 ببرونزية وحيدة. 
*

----------


## elsmani ali

*بولت يذهل العالم بمعجزته الثلاثية ويخفف من فضائح ألعاب القوي




أذهل يوسين بولت، الجميع وحقق ما كان يصبو إليه، كما تفوق مو فرح، وإيلاين طومسون، وديفيد روديشا، وسجلت ثلاثة أرقام قياسية عالمية جديدة، وتألق الرياضيون الأمريكيون في أولمبياد ريو، لتعود ألعاب القوى من جديد إلى دائرة الضوء، بصورة صحية بعد عام مضطرب.

ولم يظهر تأثير كبير لغياب الرياضيين الروس؛ بسبب الإيقاف، لكن تراجع الحضور الجماهيري كان واضحًا خلال منافسات هذه الرياضة، التي يفترض أن تكون محور اهتمام وشغف الكثيرين.

وسيتعين على منظمي الدورة، البحث عن سبب هذا التراجع الجماهيري، الذي ظهر حتى خلال منافسة بولت في نهائي سباق 100 متر.

لكن بولت "الأفضل" بذل كل جهد مستطاع لفائدة الرياضة كما كانت عادته دومًا.

وأكمل العداء الجاميكي، المعجزة الثلاثية الأولمبية الثالثة على التوالي، في إنجاز غير مسبوق عندما حصد ذهبيات سباقات 100، و200، وأربعة في 100 متر تتابع للمرة الثالثة على التوالي ليعادل إنجاز الفنلندي بافو نورمي، والأمريكي كارل لويس، برصيد تسع ميداليات ذهبية أولمبية في ألعاب القوى.

وحرص بولت على إيصال كلماته وصوره لكل وسائل الإعلام والجماهير انطلاقاً من إدراكه لدوره وإنجازاته وأهميته للكثيرين في وقت يكثر فيه الحديث عن المنشطات والفساد.

وتردد الكثير أيضًا في ريو، عن الشخص الذي سيملأ الفراغ بعد اعتزال بولت، العام المقبل، وقام عداء جنوب أفريقيا ويد فان نيكيرك بخطوة في هذا الاتجاه عندما فاز بسباق 400 متر، بعد أن حطم الرقم القياسي العالمي للسباق، والمسجل باسم الأمريكي مايكل جونسون والصامد منذ 1999.

ورغم ذلك توارى هذا الانجاز خلف الأداء المذهل الذي شهده سباق 10 آلاف متر للسيدات عندما سجلت أول 13 عداءة أفضل أزمنة شخصية لهن.

وبينما حصل إنجاز فان نيكيريك، على الإشادة ترددت أسئلة حول أداء العداءة الإثيوبية ألماز أيانا، أيضًا الفائزة بسباق 10 آلاف متر بعد تحطيم الرقم القياسي الصامد منذ 1993 باسم الصينية وانغ جون شيا والتفوق عليه بفارق 14 ثانية.

ونجح العداء البريطاني فرح في الدفاع عن لقبي سباقي خمسة وعشرة آلاف متر ليعادل بذلك إنجاز الفنلندي لاسه فيرين في عامي 1972، و1976 حين حصدت العداءة الجاميكية طومسون ذهبيتي سباقي 100، و200 متر وتغلب روديشا على مشاكله واستعاد لقب سباق 800 متر.

وأكد أشتون ايتون أنه أعظم رياضي شامل في العالم بعد نجاحه في الاحتفاظ بلقب العشاري ليساعد الولايات المتحدة على احتلال صدارة قائمة ميداليات الرياضة برصيد 13 ذهبية في حين حطمت البولندية أنيتا فودارتشيك رقمها القياسي لتحرز ذهبية الإطاحة بالمطرقة.

وبالنسبة للجمهور المحلي فإن أهم ذكرى ستعلق في الأذهان جاءت عند فوز البرازيلي تياجو دا سيلفا بذهبية القفز بالزانة لتحصل البرازيل على أول ذهبية في ألعاب القوى منذ 34 عامًا وسط حضور جماهيري باهت.

لكن سيباستيان كو رئيس الاتحاد الدولي لألعاب القوى، أشاد ببرنامج منافسات ألعاب القوى في ريو، واصفا ذلك بأنه "أسبوع متميز"، أثبت أن ألعاب القوى "بخير وقوية للغاية".

لكن وفي ظل ظهور المزيد من حالات تعاطي المنشطات التي يعود بعضها لأولمبياد بكين 2008 يبقى من السابق لأوانه الحكم بصورة نهائية على نجاح دورة ريو من عدمه فيما يتصل بهذا الجانب.


*

----------


## elsmani ali

*

ترتيب الدول بعد نهاية الاولمبياد
*

----------


## elsmani ali

*ميداليات العرب في ريو تحقق رقمًا قياسيًا رغم تواضعها



ذهبية واحدة وثلاث فضيات.. هكذا كانت حصيلة ألعاب القوى العربية في دورة الألعاب الأولمبية (ريو دي جانيرو 2016) رغم الطموحات الكبيرة التي سبقت القوى العربية إلى مدينة ريو دي جانيرو البرازيلية.

وغاب التوفيق عن ألعاب القوى العربية رغم كونها صاحبة نصيب الأسد من الميداليات العربية في تاريخ دورات الألعاب الأولمبية السابقة.

ورغم نجاح الرياضيين والرياضيات العرب في حصد ميداليات مختلفة في رياضات واختصاصات لم تكن ضمن نقاط التفوق العربي في دورات سابقة، ساهمت ألعاب القوى هذه المرة في استمرار التواضع في الحصيلة العربية ليقتصر الرصيد العربي على 15 ميدالية متنوعة منها ثلاث ذهبيات ومثلها من الفضية بخلاف تسع برونزيات.

والحقيقة أن أولمبياد ريو 2016 شهد تحطيم الرقم القياسي لعدد الميداليات التي تحصدها البعثات العربية في أي دورة من الدورات الأولمبية.

وتفوقت الدورة الحالية على أولمبياد سيدني 2000 التي شهدت إحراز 14 ميدالية عربية وذلك مع إضافة الذهبية التي حصدها الرامي الكويتي فهيد الديحاني والبرونزية التي حصدها مواطنه عبد الله الرشيدي في منافسات الرماية أيضا رغم فوزهما بالميداليتين تحت العلم الأولمبي في ظل الحظر المفروض على بلدهما.

ورغم هذا، ظلت الحصيلة زهيدة ومتواضعة مع مقارنتها بعدد البعثات العربية التي تمثل أكثر من 20 دولة عربية من القارتين الأفريقية والأسيوية.

وعلى مدار تاريخ المشاركات العربية في دورات الألعاب الأولمبية ، كانت ألعاب القوى هي المصدر الأبرز للميداليات التي حصدها الرياضيون العرب في مشاركاتهم المختلفة.

وقبل انطلاق أولمبياد ريو 2016 كان القدر الأكبر من التوقعات فيما يتعلق بالميداليات العربية معقودا على أم الألعاب.

وخلال المشاركات السابقة للعرب في الدورات الأولمبية حتى أولمبياد لندن 2012، اقتصر الحصاد على 94 ميدالية متنوعة منها 23 ذهبية و24 فضية و47 برونزية ولكن القدر الأكبر من الميداليات الذهبية جاء عن طريق ألعاب القوى حيث بلغ حصادها 13 ذهبية من بين 38 ميدالية متنوعة حصدها رياضيو العرب في ألعاب القوى بالدورات الأولمبية.

ورغم هذا، لم يضف أولمبياد ريو إلى حصيلة ميداليات القوى العربية سوى أربع ميداليات إحداها ذهبية مقابل ثلاث فضيات فيما واصلت ألعاب القوى المغربية تراجعها بعدما كانت بمثابة رأس الحربة للقوى العربية في نسخ سابقة من الدورات الأولمبية.

ورغم النظرة القاتمة التي سيطرت على عدد من البعثات العربية قبل المشاركة في أولمبياد ريو وسط ظروف صعبة مرت بها عدة بلدان عربية في السنوات الأخيرة وهو ما ألقى بظلاله على الاستعدادات للأحداث الرياضية الكبيرة وفي مقدمتها الأولمبياد ، كانت الترشيحات كبيرة لحصد أكثر من ميدالية متوقعة مع انتظار المفاجآت الأخرى التي كانت مصدر للعديد من الميداليات العربية خاصة في الدورات الأولمبية الأخيرة.

وبالفعل، لم يختلف الحال كثيرا حيث لاقت بعض التوقعات نجاحا مثلما هو الحال في فضية القطري معتز برشم بمسابقة الوثب العالي وفضيتي الجزائري توفيق مخلوفي في سباقي 800 و1500 متر فيما خابت التوقعات لرياضيين آخرين خاصة على مستوى السباحة التي خرجت صفر اليدين من هذه الدورة الأولمبية.

وأرجح الناقد الرياضي المصري أيمن بدرة رئيس تحرير جريدة "أخبار الرياضة" المصرية هذا الحصاد المتواضع، والذي وصفه بأنه "غير كاف" إلى غياب بصمة دول تعودت في الماضي على حصد بعض الميداليات ومنها المغرب التي قدمت للعرب في الماضي نجوما ساطعة في عالم ألعاب القوى مثل سعيد عويطة ونوال المتوكل.

وأشار بدرة إلى أن الحصيلة في ريو قد تبدو "معقولة" في ظل الظروف التي شهدتها بلدان عربية عدة مثل العراق وسوريا وليبيا وتونس واليمن بالأحداث التي مرت بها هذه البلدان في السنوات الماضية وتأثير الظروف الاقتصادية والسياسية على استعدادات الرياضيين من هذه البلدان.

وأكد بدرة: "في نفس الوقت، لا يجب أن ننسى وجود وافدين جدد على خريطة الميداليات العربية وهو أمر إيجابي حيث أحرز أحمد أبو غوش ذهبية في التايكوندو لتكون أول ذهبية أردنية في الدورات الأولمبية".

وأعرب بدرة عن حزنه في أن تتسبب بعض الأمور والمشاكل الداخلية في عدم رفع علم الكويت أو عزف السلام الوطني لهذا البلد بسبب الحظر المفروض عليها.

وعن الحصيلة المصرية، قال بدرة إنه مع إيقاف نجم الرمح إيهاب عبد الرحمن بسبب المنشطات والظلم التحكيمي الذي وقع على بعض الرياضيين مثل الملاكم حسام بكر فإن الحصيلة المصرية وهي ثلاث برونزيات تبدو في معدلها المعتاد خاصة مع إضافة الأرقام الجيدة لسباحي مصر في هذا الأولمبياد.

وأشار إلى أن العديد من الرياضيين المصريين اتسموا بصغر السن وما زال أمامهم مستقبل جيد ولكن يجب أن يتمتعوا وكذلك باقي الرياضيين العرب بمزيد من الدعم واستمرارية التخطيط وهو ما لن يتحقق إلا من خلال استقرار الأحوال السياسية والاقتصادية في البلدان العربية ونبذ الخلافات الشخصية في المؤسسات الرياضية حتى لا تظل معظم الإنجازات عبر طفرات فردية يعتمد فيها أصحابها على مقوماتهم الشخصية بعيدا عن التخطيط طويل الأمد.

ومرة أخرى، كانت المفاجآت مصدرًا للعدد الأكبر من الميداليات العربية مثل ميدالية الرشيدي في الرماية وميداليات الأردني أحمد أبو غوش والتونسي أسامة الوسلاتي في التايكوندو والتونسية مروى العامري في المصارعة ومواطنتها إيناس البوبكري في المبارزة والمصرية سارة أحمد في المصارعة والمغربي محمد الربيعي في الملاكمة.

وقال الإعلامي التونسي مصطفى الفارادي (وكالة تونس أفريقيا للأنباء): "من الإيجابيات أن أردنيا من أصول فلسطينية أحرز ميدالية ذهبية وهو إنجاز كبير وأن العديد من الرياضات الفردية مثل التايكوندو والمبارزة تمثل اختصاصات جديدة على الميداليات العربية في الأولمبياد".

وأضاف: "الشيء الإيجابي أيضا هو تألق الرياضيات العربيات. كما يلاحظ الاهتمام بالرياضات الفردية التي حصدت العديد من الميداليات في هذا الأولمبياد وعدم إنفاق الميزانيات على الرياضات الجماعية التي تكلف الكثير بلا جدوى".

وأوضح: "أرى أن حصد معظم هذه الميداليات يميل للصدفة أكثر منه نتيجة تخطيط استراتيجي. معظم الرياضيين العرب الذين أحرزوا ميداليات يعانون من ظروف صعبة... والنجوم الذين كانوا مرشحين لم يحرزوا شيئا.. هذه الميداليات تحسب أكثر لإرادة الرياضيين وليس للجان الأولمبية العربية أو المسؤولين".
*

----------

